# Sono distrutta



## delusa86 (22 Aprile 2012)

oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


Cucciola nn è colpa tua, sii forte per te e per i tuoi bimbi, sono loro la tua forza, noi siamo qua.
Tralascio commenti su lui o mi bannano...che schifo.


----------



## delusa86 (22 Aprile 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Cucciola nn è colpa tua, sii forte per te e per i tuoi bimbi, noi siamo qua.
> Tralascio commenti su lui o mi bannano...che schifo.



lo lascio andare ?


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


Lui ti ha fatta becca ed e' colpa tua?
Perdonami la crudezza,ma anche se al momento sragioni e sei sconvolta,fermati e siediti.
1-La colpa e' sua.
2-Di uno cosi' non te ne fai niente,e mai meritera' la tua fiducia.
3-Non ci perdi ma ci guadagni a lasciarlo.
4-Ti renderebbe felice dormire di fianco a lui,sentire le sue mani addosso,fare sesso......e poi lui ti dice "aspetta un attimo,devo rispondere ad un sms,e' la mia amica....sai,piuttosto che star da solo,basta che sia ancora almeno a 18/20° Celsius...."
ecc.....


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lo lascio andare ?


Posso solo immaginare quanto tu sia spaventata all'idea di non averlo più, ma forse se ne era già andato da un pezzo. Nessuno può dirti cosa fare, solo che il modo in cui si è compprtato fa capire quanto ci tenga a voi o perlomeno quanto ancora sia dentro all'altra storia. Magari poi capirà cosa sta perdendo, ma ora forse un distacco è necessario. Scusa se nn sono molto di aiuto, altri con più esperienza ti potranno consigliare meglio. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


chiamalo, e parla con lui, digli quello che hai scritto qui
se vuoi rimanere con lui, se senti che avete ancora una possibilità metti da parte qualsiasi ritrosia e non lasiare nulla di intentato
in bocca al lupo


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2012)

Ok lo dico, lui è una gradissima merda d'uomo, dagli un calcio in culo che gli rimane lo stampo per un mese , porta i tuoi bimbi a giocare al parco e compragli un gelato gigante e perditi nei loro sorrisi e nelle loro risa. E nn voltarti indietro. Ecco


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


Però scusa...io non capisco una cosa.
Mi sono andata un pò a rileggere i 3d che hai aperto...

Ho letto che sono passati sette mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento, che stai male come se l'avessi scoperto ieri, che non c'era più praticamente niente tra te e tuo marito.
Insomma...una devastazione totale e ripeto...sette mesi d'inferno nonostante lui e tu avevate e deciso di riprovarci, ma se stai ancora male come il primo giorno che li hai scoperti...
Non mi sembra che ci abbiate provato molto.

Che lui se ne vada è solo una liberazione, no?
Sette mesi sono tanti per rimanere fossilizzati su un dolore e non fare un minimissimo cambiamento...
Non avete fatto un passo in avanti...


----------



## delusa86 (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusa...io non capisco una cosa.
> Mi sono andata un pò a rileggere i 3d che hai aperto...
> 
> Ho letto che sono passati sette mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento, che stai male come se l'avessi scoperto ieri, che non c'era più praticamente niente tra te e tuo marito.
> ...



è cosi come dici tu... ma adesso che ho capito di averlo perso per sempre... mi sento morire


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Dimenticavo. La colpa non è del fatto che sei uscita con un altro, ma per favore...
E' semplicemente che dopo sette mesi siete fermi al palo del dopo tradimento.
Nessun passo avanti.
Niente.

E' questa "la colpa"


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è cosi come dici tu... ma adesso che ho capito di averlo perso per sempre... mi sento morire


Capisco...davvero.
Ma Delusa...non rifare lo stesso errore del dopo tradimento...devi darti una scrollata...per te e i bimbi che hai, avete.
Devi dare un semi colpo di spugna a tutto e ricostruirti.
Hai perso troppo tempo. Non perderne altro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. La colpa non è del fatto che sei uscita con un altro, ma per favore...
> E' semplicemente che dopo sette mesi siete fermi al palo del dopo tradimento.
> Nessun passo avanti.
> Niente.
> ...


Sacrosanto.
:good:
Delusa, cazzo, sei un essere umano completo senza bisogno di quella protrusione in cancrena che si sta dimostrando lui.
Fatti la tua vita da donna completa coi tuoi figli e fanculo ai parassiti.


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. La colpa non è del fatto che sei uscita con un altro, ma per favore...
> E' semplicemente che dopo sette mesi siete fermi al palo del dopo tradimento.
> Nessun passo avanti.
> Niente.
> ...


Tebe hai ragione da vendere
credo che lui nella sua mente crede di potere tutto mentre lei no
non ha pensato nemmeno che l'uscita di lei con un altro potesse essere una provocazione per smuovere la situazione


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è cosi come dici tu... ma adesso che ho capito di averlo perso per sempre... mi sento morire


Ma dei...ma dei...
Come fai a dire per sempre?
Sei messa così male eh?

LASCIALO ANDARE....

Se lo lasci andare a vivere il suo sogno...hai serissime probabilità che torni indietro a strisciare tutto malconcio e umiliato eh?

Più cerchi di trattenerlo più lui scappa...

Poi se siete sposati, ehm, mi dispiace per lui, ma non può fare così...ha certi doveri eh?
E ci sono due minori da tutelare...

Ma che sia colpa tua perchè sei uscita con un altro...non si può leggere eh?

Senti la vuoi dura dura?
Si è innamorato di un'altra.

Ma lascialo provare l'ebbrezza...poi se si accorge che anche con l'altra è pure sempre minestra e non pastassuta...si ritroverà con sè stesso a dirsi...ma porc...porc...porc...come stavo meglio tra le cosce...cioè volevo dire...a casa con mia moglie...

Finchè il marito va...lascialo andare no?

Puoi solo dirgli...occhio carino...perchè da questa via non si torna indietro...perchè se torni...non so se sarò qui ad aspettarti...

Infatti quando una scopre che sta meglio senza di un uomo...con il cavolo che se lo ripiglia in casa eh?

Ma insisto...lascialo provare...tanto la sua testa e il suo ciccio e il suo cuore sono già via eh?

(scusa la durezza).


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei...ma dei...
> Come fai a dire per sempre?
> Sei messa così male eh?
> 
> ...


Delusa...mi sento di quotare il conte su tutto, ma il neretto.
E' legge....purtroppo.

In amore vince chi fugge.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....



mi dispiace cara Delusa, ma molto probabilmente è una decisione che lui aveva già preso tempo fa
ora ha dato il colpo di grazia alla vostra storia agonizzante, fatti coraggio e stai serena


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


mi dispiace cara...
lascialo andare....non è giusto che ti tratti cosi! la colpa non è la tua....


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Mi dispiace moltissimo...
sentendo così forte il tuo dolore ti consigliere anche io di fare un ultimo tentativo, di chiamarlo e di pregarlo di ripensarci, però...io credo che tu debba essere cosciente di quello che otterresti: un "uomo" che decide di rimanere con chi gli assicurerà di non farlo rimanere solo! Un uomo che non ha deciso, ne dimostrato di voler stare con te, ma solo dove può stare in compagnia.
E' questo quello che vuoi?

Ovviamente non sono d'accordo col conte sul  lasciarlo andare nella speranza che una volta passato il prurito torni da te. O si sta insieme e ci s'impegna, oppure e meglio lascialo andare e continuare a vivere, non hai tempo da perdere con chi pensa solo agli affari suoi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi dispiace moltissimo...
> sentendo così forte il tuo dolore ti consigliere anche io di fare un ultimo tentativo, di chiamarlo e di pregarlo di ripensarci, però...io credo che tu debba essere cosciente di quello che otterresti: un "uomo" che decide di rimanere con chi gli assicurerà di non farlo rimanere solo! Un uomo che non ha deciso, ne dimostrato di voler stare con te, ma solo dove può stare in compagnia.
> E' questo quello che vuoi?
> 
> Ovviamente *non sono d'accordo col conte sul  lasciarlo andare nella speranza che una volta passato il prurito torni da te*. O si sta insieme e ci s'impegna, oppure e meglio lascialo andare e continuare a vivere, non hai tempo da perdere con chi pensa solo agli affari suoi.


Ma difatti, che senso ha?!
Ed il rispetto che lei deve avere per sè stessa dove lo mettiamo se si abbassa a riprendersi uno che torna solo perchè non ha trovato di meglio?!


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma difatti, che senso ha?!
> Ed il rispetto che lei deve avere per sè stessa dove lo mettiamo se si abbassa a riprendersi uno che torna solo perchè non ha trovato di meglio?!


Però ragazzi...mi sento di dire una cosa.

Come si fa a stare con un uomo che sai benissimo essere innamorato di un altra?

Se torna è perchè ama te, non l'altra.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però ragazzi...mi sento di dire una cosa.
> 
> Come si fa a stare con un uomo che sai benissimo essere innamorato di un altra?
> 
> Se torna è perchè ama te, non l'altra.


Appunto! Ma che vogliamo buttare nel cesso decenni di emancipazione femminile?!?!?!?

Cazzo, basta con ste donne incapaci di immaginare una vita staccata dai risvolti di un paio di pantaloni maschili!
Ama un'altra? Se la cucchi e soprattutto non torni a piangere, che certe scene di "pentimento" fanno davvero schifo!


----------



## aristocat (22 Aprile 2012)

Delusa non ho letto tutta la tua storia
Ma se a neanche trent'anni siete arrivati a questo punto, cosa succederà quando ne avrete 50? 
Penso che per evitare conseguenze peggiori, nel tuo caso, sia utile una cura d'urto. Ovvero, non tenertelo in casa e non "abbozzare", dagli ora un segnale forte (cacciandolo, andandotene...) perché altrimenti non ne esci.
Se dimostra di "crescere", bene. Altrimenti, sei così giovane e il mondo è grande, puoi senz'altro voltare pagina con qualcun altro di più degno.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Appunto! Ma che vogliamo buttare nel cesso decenni di emancipazione femminile?!?!?!?
> 
> Cazzo, basta con ste donne incapaci di immaginare una vita staccata dai risvolti di un paio di pantaloni maschili!
> Ama un'altra? Se la cucchi e soprattutto non torni a piangere, che certe scene di "pentimento" fanno davvero schifo!


Il pentimento se è sincero ci può stare, ma solo quello.
Il resto..ciao caro.
Anche perchè...se lui ha deciso così vuol dire che il tradimento non è stato sesso, quindi i loro problemi sono ben più di sette mesi che ci sono.

E probabilmente nessuno dei due è riuscito a fare qualcosa _*prima *_che si arrivasse al tradimento.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Io di donne separate ne conosco parecchie, e ce ne fosse una che non sia felice, serena e realizzata!

Si, qualcuna si lamenta di essere "sola", ma appena qualcuno tenta di appiccicarsi scappano tutte come razzi. Stanno troppo bene nel loro mondo indipendente ed a misura loro.

E per trombare non manca mai loro la scelta.


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io di donne separate ne conosco parecchie, e ce ne fosse una che non sia felice, serena e realizzata!
> 
> Si, qualcuna si lamenta di essere "sola", ma appena qualcuno tenta di appiccicarsi scappano tutte come razzi. Stanno troppo bene nel loro mondo indipendente ed a misura loro.
> 
> E per trombare non manca mai loro la scelta.


:yes:


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io di donne separate ne conosco parecchie, e ce ne fosse una che non sia felice, serena e realizzata!
> 
> Si, qualcuna si lamenta di essere "sola", ma appena qualcuno tenta di appiccicarsi scappano tutte come razzi. Stanno troppo bene nel loro mondo indipendente ed a misura loro.
> 
> E per trombare non manca mai loro la scelta.


l'auto suggestione e' una brutta bestia....

mentono....


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però ragazzi...mi sento di dire una cosa.
> 
> Come si fa a stare con un uomo che sai benissimo essere innamorato di un altra?
> 
> Se torna è perchè ama te, non l'altra.


Appunto, per questo le ho detto che sarebbe meglio riflettesse bene su quello che otterrebbe...


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il pentimento se è sincero ci può stare, ma solo quello.


Si tebe, ma il pentimento ci deve essere subito non dopo che hai lasciato il partner ufficiale e hai fatto i tuoi comodi con l'altra (come in questo caso).
Da quello che ha raccontata delusa non sembra lui essersi impegnato molto dopo la scoperta...


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si tebe, ma il pentimento ci deve essere subito non dopo che hai lasciato il partner ufficiale e hai fatto i tuoi comodi con l'altra (come in questo caso).
> Da quello che ha raccontata delusa non sembra lui essersi impegnato molto dopo la scoperta...


 ma nemmeno lei si è impegnata considerato che è ferma al palo di sette mesi fa.
Purtroppo l'impegno deve essere di entrambi perchè un tradimento inizia molto prima di arrivare al fisico.

Ovviamente è sempre il solito "circo"
Il colpevole è solo colui che tradisce e non è vero.
Sono convinta che è un pacco regalo che entrambi si confezionano.

E parlo da tradita adesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Cara...

Mi spiace. Sono separata, anzi, sono in separazione, so che non è facile. Anzi, è dura.

ma la cosa più importante, per affrontare i momenti che ti aspettano, è che non devi darti colpe che non hai. E' lui che se ne va. E' lui che non ha collaborato.
So che è difficilissimo, ma cerca di essere lucida.

So che adesso pensi a tutt'altro che agli accordi di separazione.
Ma per triste esperienza, le basi vengono poste ora, quando la tua fragilità e sconforto e disorientamento ti possono portare a cedere su punti che poi potresti rimpiangere.
No, non ti sto dicendo di cominciar a pensare subito alle questioni materiali. So che è altro quello che ti fa male ora. Credimi, lo so. Per esperienza.

Ma DEVI mantenerti lucida, non devi farti convincere da lui e da nessuno, soprattutto non da te stessa, di colpe che non hai, o che al massimo condividi a metà con lui.

So che non desideravi questa situazione, non la desideri. 
purtroppo, per il bene tuo e dei tuoi figli, non la puoi neanche subire e basta, lasciando che lui faccia tutto quello che vuole.
Rimani moglie e madre, rimane marito e padre, fino a che non sarete separati.
Rivolgiti a un consultorio, se hai bisogno di consigli. Scrivimi, se vuoi, per quello che posso.

un abbraccio forte... mi spiace moltissimo...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io di donne separate ne conosco parecchie, e ce ne fosse una che non sia felice, serena e realizzata!
> 
> Si, qualcuna si lamenta di essere "sola", ma appena qualcuno tenta di appiccicarsi scappano tutte come razzi. Stanno troppo bene nel loro mondo indipendente ed a misura loro.
> 
> E per trombare non manca mai loro la scelta.



Organizzarsi da sole risulta più facile di quello che si può temere dopo anni di abitudine ad essere in coppia.
Soprattutto se la convivenza era brutta, ci si sente più libere, sì, più serene.

Ma la fatica c'è tutta. E soprattutto all'inizio, la sensazione di aver fallito nel più grande progetto della propria vita, è cocente. Presente, immanente, infiltrante.

Io non torneri indietro per nulla al mondo, nonostante la mia separazione sia particolarmente difficile (giudiziale), perchè prima non vivevo.
Ma non ci si può nascondere che sia un processo doloroso, e molto, in cui bisogno tirare fuori ogni briciolo di energia per tirare fuori il meglio di sè e non eprdersi.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....



Ma bastaaaaaaa.......
Non è colpa tuaaaaaa
E' andata cosi ora vai avanti e per i bambini cerca di vivere il più normale possibile...

Cosa avresti preferito che conntinuasse con te però vedesse l'altra?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Si tebe, ma il pentimento ci deve essere subito non dopo che hai lasciato il partner ufficiale e hai fatto i tuoi comodi con l'altra (come in questo caso).*
> Da quello che ha raccontata delusa non sembra lui essersi impegnato molto dopo la scoperta...


Però Eliade...come si fa a pentirsi subito e a fare una scelta cristallina subito dopo?
La fai la scelta e infatti loro hanno deciso di riprovare...
Non è andata...perchè nessuno dei due evidentemente ha trovato in se stesso/a la giusta motivazione...

..chi può dire che entrambi dopo qualche tempo di separazione possano tornare sui loro passi e trovarle ste maledette motivazioni o scoprire che sono ancora innamorati?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però Eliade...come si fa a pentirsi subito e a fare una scelta cristallina subito dopo?
> La fai la scelta e infatti loro hanno deciso di riprovare...
> Non è andata...perchè nessuno dei due evidentemente ha trovato in se stesso/a la giusta motivazione...
> 
> ..*chi può dire che entrambi dopo qualche tempo di separazione possano tornare sui loro passi e trovarle ste maledette motivazioni o scoprire che sono ancora innamorati*?



Questo mi fa venire in mente che nonostante lui dica che vuole andare dai suoi genitori, nonostante lui possa in effetti andare dai suoi genitori, non sia necessario aprire subito una separazione.

Se Delusa e suo marito si mettono d'accordo per prendere tempo, lo possono fare.
Lui può uscire di casa, se così vogliono, e continuare a contribuire in casa, venire per i bambini etc etc.
E poi si vedrà...

Sempre se Delusa e lui lo vogliono.


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Organizzarsi da sole risulta più facile di quello che si può temere dopo anni di abitudine ad essere in coppia.
> Soprattutto se la convivenza era brutta, ci si sente più libere, sì, più serene.
> 
> Ma la fatica c'è tutta. E soprattutto all'inizio, la sensazione di aver fallito nel più grande progetto della propria vita, è cocente. Presente, immanente, infiltrante.
> ...


credo che sia piu' "semplice" per chi tradisce rispetto a chi rimane e che si spupazza anche lo schock da abbandono con il senso d'ineguatezza incorporata...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> credo che sia piu' "semplice" per chi tradisce rispetto a chi rimane e che si spupazza anche lo schock da abbandono con il senso d'ineguatezza incorporata...



Immagino che dipenda più da chi lascia e chi è lasciato. Da chi stava peggio, da chi pensa di più. Un sacco di fattori.

Per Delusa, sì, l'idea che lui vada da lei... sì, hai ragione, è peggio.


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> credo che sia piu' "semplice" per chi tradisce rispetto a chi rimane e che si spupazza anche lo schock da abbandono con il senso d'ineguatezza incorporata...


ineguatezza...mavaffanculo va...ahahahahah

d'inadeguatezza...

e cazzo...scccusate..

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino che dipenda più da chi lascia e chi è lasciato. Da chi stava peggio, da chi pensa di più. Un sacco di fattori.
> 
> Per Delusa, sì, l'idea che lui vada da lei... sì, hai ragione, è peggio.


certo i fattori so' tanti, pero' alla Catalano chi ha gia' la stampella che lo consola e "distrae", di solito soffre meno...

io preferirei...


----------



## Sole (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


Delusa, innanzitutto non colpevolizzarti. Tu sei una persona libera che può uscire con chi le pare, nessuno può permettersi di giudicarti e l'ultimo che può farlo è tuo marito.

Poi, lui non è lo stesso uomo che ti ha detto che, in caso di separazione, sarebbe tornato con la sua amante pur di non stare da solo? Un uomo che dice una cosa del genere non è innamorato nè dell'amante, nè della moglie, ma semplicemente di se stesso. Probabilmente c'erano dei problemi nel vostro matrimonio, certo. E tuo marito, anzichè affrontarli, ha deciso di prendersi una vacanza nel paese dei balocchi.
La stessa cosa sta facendo adesso. Davanti alla difficoltà nel ricomporre la vostra unione, lui si comporta come chi deve pararsi, scusa la volgarità, il culo.

Tu soffri, sei disperata, preoccupata per i vostri figli, mentre lui ritorna in vacanza.

Delusa, ora soffri e lo capisco e mi dispiace. Ma riteniti fortunata ad avere la possibilità di trovarti davanti alla realtà nuda e cruda, perchè oggi sei pienamente consapevole e hai la possibilità di scegliere. Scegliere di emanciparti da lui e di rifarti una vita. Sembra una frase fatta, ma non lo è. Hai delle potenzialità, delle risorse. Mettile in campo, riparti da quello e soprattutto dall'amore per i tuoi figli, la più grande ricchezza. E non dare a tuo marito la soddisfazione di sentirti persa senza di lui. Ora come ora non mi sembra un gran punto di riferimento.


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


beh pero' una medaglia come girafrittate, il bimbominkia se la merita...

non cadere nel tranello psicologico...tu non hai colpe...

almeno questa no...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Si va bon dei...

Ma come fate a trattenere uno che se ne vuol andare?

Non vi è modo no?

Non capisco perchè uno non possa tornare però...

Perchè il figliol prodigo poteva anche fare successo e investire meglio la parte di beni che gli spettava no?

Insomma...

Però io dico anche un'altra cosa...

Ma dei ma come si fa...
A tornare a casa dai propri genitori?

Ma che pena eh?
Se io avessi un figlio che mi arriva lì e dice ho lasciato mia moglie...
Mica lo prendo in casa eh?

Gli dico...
Tu non fai più parte di questo nucleo familiare...ma di quello...

Vuoi andare a finire sotto un ponte? Ok...ma non contare sulla mia ospitalità...

Ma scherziamo?

Cioè lasci tua moglie?
Prenditi le tue responsabilità eh?


----------



## bubu (22 Aprile 2012)

Carissima delusa,
Mi è davvero dispiaciuto leggere il tuo dolore. La tua paura ed il tuo sconforto sono più che comprensibili. Non volevi questo ma coe ti hanno già detto, evidentemente tuo marito ama (o crede di amare) un'altra donna. Concordo con chi dice di lasciarlo andare, non perchè potrebbe tornare, ma perchè meriti di avere accanto una persona che ti ama e che sceglie di stare con te. Pregarlo di ripensarci, nel caso lo facesse, ti lascerebbe comunque il tarlo in testa. Se un giorno si renderà conto di aver fatto una cavolata, valuterai tu se sarai disposta oppure no a ricominciare. Cerca, se è possibile, di restare lucida e cerca di tutelare i tuoi bmbi da questo ciclone...magari chiedi un supporto. Ti abbraccio cara


----------



## Duchessa (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Appunto! Ma che vogliamo buttare nel cesso decenni di emancipazione femminile?!?!?!?
> 
> Cazzo, basta con ste donne incapaci di immaginare una vita staccata dai risvolti di un paio di pantaloni maschili!
> Ama un'altra? Se la cucchi e soprattutto non torni a piangere, che certe scene di "pentimento" fanno davvero schifo!



7 X :up: ma se continui a scrivere così mi tocca mandarti una torta multistrato.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> 7 X :up: ma se continui a scrivere così mi tocca mandarti una torta multistrato.


Una "diplomatica", grazie. Adoro crema pasticcera e pasta sfoglia  :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però ragazzi...mi sento di dire una cosa.
> 
> Come si fa a stare con un uomo che sai benissimo essere innamorato di un altra?
> 
> Se torna è perchè ama te, non l'altra.


si torna per tanti motivi, e purtroppo in pochissimi casi la motivazione è l'amore


----------



## delusa86 (22 Aprile 2012)

*grazie a tutti*

x le vostre risposte.....
adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure ..  ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere... quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose.... 
si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
poco fa mi ha mandato un messaggio: DOBBIAMO DARCI UN ALTRA POSSIBILITA X TUTTI E DUE ANZI TUTTI E 4....
non ho piu parole.... e la confusione... be potete immaginare


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x le vostre risposte.....
> adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure ..  ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere... quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose....
> si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
> prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
> ...


Non saprei davvero cosa dirti... 

Posso chiederti cosa avete detto ai bambini?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si torna per tanti motivi, e purtroppo in pochissimi casi la motivazione è l'amore


Non mi convincerai mai. Lo so che va contro ogni mio modo di essere, provare emozioni e va in conflitto con quello che dico sempre.
Ma.
A mio modo credo fortemente nell'amore e preferisco pensare che quando le persone tornano è perchè lo vogliono.Non nella minoranza nei casi.
Nella maggioranza.








ma cosa cavolo dico?


----------



## delusa86 (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non saprei davvero cosa dirti...
> 
> Posso chiederti cosa avete detto ai bambini?


ancora niente.. il maschietto ha 4 anni e la femminuccia 15 mesi.... al grande x il momento gli dirò che papà fa la notte e quindi non dormirà con noi


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Non so davvero che dirti...

Io e mio marito ci siamo "dati un'altra possibilità" per un anno circa, e non ha funzionato... anzi, ha reso le cose peggiori, più piene di rancore e sofferenza. Ma non è detto che debba essere così per voi.

Quando un matrimonio finisce, non può altro che essere perchè si è persa ogni speranza, quando si desidera che questa sofferenza finisca. Solo allora si può cominciare a guardare all'*altra* sofferenza. Affrontare le macerie e una nuova vita.

Mi sa che non ti sto confortando per nulla... quello che voglio dire, è che se ti senti di "riprovare", fallo... se non te la senti, non farlo...
Non ci sono linee guida, non hai la responsabilità da sola del vostro matrimonio, e dei vostri figli...
Tu penserai, rifletterai, cercherai di comportarti in un modo o in un altro... alla fine, saprai, saprai, se il vostro matrimonio è finito o no.

E se è davvero finito, cara, soffrirai, sì, purtroppo sì, soffrirai soprattutto guardando i tuoi figli, ma, sai, è vero che dopo si sta meglio.
Io come ho già scritto mi sto separando... un anno e mezzo, due anni che sono "libera".
E la serenità che ho, al di là dei problemi che sto affrontando con al separazione, è vera.

Sei anche più giovane di me. Comunque andranno le cose, io so che sarai serena e felice. Non subito, mi dispiace. Ma io lo vedo per te, come una che è già andata avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x le vostre risposte.....
> adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure ..  ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere... quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose....
> si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
> prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
> ...


Io invoco su di voi la saggezza dei vecchi...
Non si può a 37 anni con moglie e figli ridursi così...
Tu sei molto giovane!
Quindi io spero che troviate qualche coppia più grande e matura che vi faccia mettere la testa a posto.
Qui è tutto un gran polveron...

La vita vera...
E' un'altra cosa...

Prova a fare così...
Lascia che le acque si calmino e poi si vede a bocce ferme...

Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa...
Quando ero piccolo, mia madre aveva una montagna di velleità separatiste...
Si lamentava della scarsa presenza di mio padre, sai con 3 figli piccoli.
Mio padre diceva che passava il tempo a battere il ferro in officina e non al bar a giocare le carte.
Poi mio padre si ammalò-
Andò all'ospedale due mesi. E poi ci fu anche tutta la convalescenza.
Una sorta di crisi reumatica...

Comunque sia...
Con quello che passò mia madre in quei due mesi...non le venne più in mente di separarsi...

Spero che suoceri e consuoceri in questa situazione possano fare qualcosa...

Sai quando gli animi sono troppo accesi volano anche parole che ad animo fermo non ci verrebbero mai...

Mi spiace tanto per quel non ti amo più...
Ma mi colpisce da matti il non mi emozioni...

Cioè tu sei molto giovane...
Insomma porco cazzo...è dura è...portare avanti una famiglia...

non capisco cosa c'entrano le emozioni...


----------



## Sabina (22 Aprile 2012)

Separarsi e' sempre un percorso doloroso. Io non trovo così strano ne il suo ne il tuo atteggiamento. E' normale andare in tilt e chiedersi se si sta facendo la cosa giusta (visto poi la presenza di figli). Il legame che c'è tra voi non si può cancellare.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Separarsi e' sempre un percorso doloroso. Io non trovo così strano ne il suo ne il tuo atteggiamento. E' normale andare in tilt e chiedersi se si sta facendo la cosa giusta (visto poi la presenza di figli). Il legame che c'è tra voi non si può cancellare.



sì hai ragione.


----------



## ferita (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x le vostre risposte.....
> adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure ..  ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere... quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose....
> si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
> prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
> ...


Dovete darvi tempo e calmarvi.
Fallo andare, non trattenerlo.
Se tornerà si ricomincia una nuova storia.
Da quello che hai scritto sono sicura che torna, ma deve farlo da solo.
Mi raccomando, sii forte per i tuoi figli. Solo loro sono la tua vita.


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

*buongiorno a tutti*

x me nottatta in bianco...mi viene un vuoto allo stomaco quando penso alla mia vita senza di lui... ma forse avrei dovuto pensarci prima... invece di piangermi addosso x 7 lunghi mesi..... pensare che ha fatto ancora sesso con quella...no non voglio crederci... forse dovrei iniziare a chiedermi xche è tornato da lei appena ha saputo che mi vedevo con un altro... forse aspettava solo quello? forse ha mentito x tutti questi mesi ma nella testa aveva lei? 
ieri quando ho visto quella telefonata... ho telefonato subito a casa di lei x dirlo al marito... ma ha risposto lei e appena le ho detto passami tuo marito .. ha chiuso e poi avrà messo il silenzioso xche non ha piu risp.. mi ha mandato un mess chiedendomi cosa volevo da lei.... ma questa volta lo farò .. o x telefono oppure vado direttamente a casa sua.... cosi almeno saprà anche lui la tro... che ha al suo fianco


----------



## Sabina (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x me nottatta in bianco...mi viene un vuoto allo stomaco quando penso alla mia vita senza di lui... ma forse avrei dovuto pensarci prima... invece di piangermi addosso x 7 lunghi mesi..... pensare che ha fatto ancora sesso con quella...no non voglio crederci... forse dovrei iniziare a chiedermi xche è tornato da lei appena ha saputo che mi vedevo con un altro... forse aspettava solo quello? forse ha mentito x tutti questi mesi ma nella testa aveva lei?
> ieri quando ho visto quella telefonata... ho telefonato subito a casa di lei x dirlo al marito... ma ha risposto lei e appena le ho detto passami tuo marito .. ha chiuso e poi avrà messo il silenzioso xche non ha piu risp.. mi ha mandato un mess chiedendomi cosa volevo da lei.... ma questa volta lo farò .. o x telefono oppure vado direttamente a casa sua.... cosi almeno saprà anche lui la tro... che ha al suo fianco


Si brava. Così passi in torto agli occhi di tuo marito e li unisci ancora di più. Stai attenta perché potresti aprire loro la strada, so che la rabbia ora e' molta ma credo che il rischio di una tale cosa sia molto alto.


----------



## ferita (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x me nottatta in bianco...mi viene un vuoto allo stomaco quando penso alla mia vita senza di lui... ma forse avrei dovuto pensarci prima... invece di piangermi addosso x 7 lunghi mesi..... pensare che ha fatto ancora sesso con quella...no non voglio crederci... forse dovrei iniziare a chiedermi xche è tornato da lei appena ha saputo che mi vedevo con un altro... forse aspettava solo quello? forse ha mentito x tutti questi mesi ma nella testa aveva lei?
> ieri quando ho visto quella telefonata... ho telefonato subito a casa di lei x dirlo al marito... ma ha risposto lei e appena le ho detto passami tuo marito .. ha chiuso e poi avrà messo il silenzioso xche non ha piu risp.. mi ha mandato un mess chiedendomi cosa volevo da lei.... ma questa volta lo farò .. o x telefono oppure vado direttamente a casa sua.... cosi almeno saprà anche lui la tro... che ha al suo fianco



Se stai così male senza di lui e vuoi riconquistarlo stai prendendo la strada sbagliata.
Secondo me adesso non devi fare nulla. Solo aspettare le sue decisioni.
Non ti dare colpe che non hai, già stai soffrendo troppo, no? 
Secondo me torna, ma tu non ti muovere...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x me nottatta in bianco...mi viene un vuoto allo stomaco quando penso alla mia vita senza di lui... ma forse avrei dovuto pensarci prima... invece di piangermi addosso x 7 lunghi mesi..... pensare che ha fatto ancora sesso con quella...no non voglio crederci... forse dovrei iniziare a chiedermi xche è tornato da lei appena ha saputo che mi vedevo con un altro... forse aspettava solo quello? forse ha mentito x tutti questi mesi ma nella testa aveva lei?
> ieri quando ho visto quella telefonata... ho telefonato subito a casa di lei x dirlo al marito... ma ha risposto lei e appena le ho detto passami tuo marito .. ha chiuso e poi avrà messo il silenzioso xche non ha piu risp.. mi ha mandato un mess chiedendomi cosa volevo da lei.... ma questa volta lo farò .. o x telefono oppure vado direttamente a casa sua.... cosi almeno saprà anche lui la tro... che ha al suo fianco


È tuo marito il senza palle che vuole una domna al suo fianco, chi sia poco importa. Ma tu vuoi davvero un uomo così?
Anch'io l'avrei chiamata ma per dirle: io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati. É andato dai suoi perché non sa dove andare ma mi ha detto che solo non vuole restare  e che piuttosto torna da te. Quindi preparati a lavare mutande preparare pranzetti ma muoviti perché se non lo prendi tu ne cerca un'altra perché per lui non conta chi sia l'importante é che abbia compagnia. E poi avrei attaccato


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> È tuo marito il senza palle che vuole una domna al suo fianco, chi sia poco importa. Ma tu vuoi davvero un uomo così?
> Anch'io l'avrei chiamata ma per dirle: io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati. É andato dai suoi perché non sa dove andare ma mi ha detto che solo non vuole restare  e che piuttosto torna da te. Quindi preparati a lavare mutande preparare pranzetti ma muoviti perché se non lo prendi tu ne cerca un'altra perché per lui non conta chi sia l'importante é che abbia compagnia. E poi avrei attaccato



non sarebbe male come idea ... potrei sempre chiamarla... quindi chiamare il marito... è una cazzata?


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se stai così male senza di lui e vuoi riconquistarlo stai prendendo la strada sbagliata.
> Secondo me adesso non devi fare nulla. Solo aspettare le sue decisioni.
> Non ti dare colpe che non hai, già stai soffrendo troppo, no?
> Secondo me torna, ma tu non ti muovere...



ma è assurdo che dopo avermi detto tutte quelle cose x quattro ore .. adesso salta fuori con riproviamoci... ma con che coraggio...e poi be di una cosa sono certa.. se in questo periodo  hanno fatto sesso... a questo punto meglio che se ne vada.. sarebbe troppo difficile passarci sopra.... ma adesso voglio stare tranquilla e aspettare... è inutile pregarlo... 
ho le lacrime che escono da sole.... vedo solo disperazione... e come ho gia detto mi faccio schifo e pena da sola....x come mi sono cmportata ieri... x come mi sono abbassata a pregarlo...


----------



## ferita (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> non sarebbe male come idea ... potrei sempre chiamarla... quindi chiamare il marito... è una cazzata?


Secondo me è una cazzata.
Hai una dignità, dove è finita?
Pensa solo ai tuoi figli e - come ti ho scritto prima - non ti muovere.
Non dare a loro due (tuo marito e l'altra) la possibilità di schierarsi per difendersi.
Più ti estranei e meglio è per te e per il tuo matrimonio se ci tieni ancora, ma abbassarti e usare questi mezzucci non fa che portarti ancora di più nel baratro, non ti aiuta.
Lascia perdere...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> non sarebbe male come idea ... potrei sempre chiamarla... quindi chiamare il marito... è una cazzata?


Il marito per te non deve esistere. Se parli con lui lei va a piangere da tuo marito e lui si sentirà in dovere di consolarlae e tu passi per la pazza isterica che non si rassegna. Comunque non capisco proprio perché rivuoi un uomo che é evidente non ti ami


----------



## Missix (23 Aprile 2012)

Per me si, è una grande cazzata, non lo fare. Ma non chiamerei nemmeno lei, però vedrai che botta gli arriva adesso a lei, perchè magari non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il marito, può darsi che tuo marito lo "usava" solo come amante...in poche parole può darsi che lui libero per lei sia solo un problema....aspetta di vedere che succede prima, per me l'uragano si scatena da solo.


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il marito per te non deve esistere. Se parli con lui lei va a piangere da tuo marito e lui si sentirà in dovere di consolarlae e tu passi per la pazza isterica che non si rassegna. Comunque non capisco proprio perché rivuoi un uomo che é evidente non ti ami


xche non voglio credere che non mi ami piu... voglio sperare solo che l amore sia passato in 5 piano x questa profonda crisi che stiamo vivendo da piu di un anno....ma se davvero è cosi... prima o poi devo farmene una ragione

xche dopo avermi detto tutte quelle cose brutte poi mi dice riproviamoci? io gia sono confusa.. ma il suo coomportamento è incomprensibile


----------



## ferita (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> xche non voglio credere che non mi ami piu... voglio sperare solo che l amore sia passato in 5 piano x questa profonda crisi che stiamo vivendo da piu di un anno....ma se davvero è cosi... prima o poi devo farmene una ragione
> 
> xche dopo avermi detto tutte quelle cose brutte poi mi dice riproviamoci? io gia sono confusa.. ma il suo coomportamento è incomprensibile


Secondo me siete confusi tutti e due, ci vuole il tempo di capire.


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Per me si, è una grande cazzata, non lo fare. Ma non chiamerei nemmeno lei, però vedrai che botta gli arriva adesso a lei, perchè magari non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il marito, può darsi che tuo marito lo "usava" solo come amante...in poche parole può darsi che lui libero per lei sia solo un problema....aspetta di vedere che succede prima, per me l'uragano si scatena da solo.



so che quando 9 mesi fa erano amanti.. lei voleva lasciare il marito x stare con lui... so che due anni fa era gia andata via da casa con un altro amante.. ma poi il marito l ha rivoluta a casa e lei è tornata...è evidente che del marito  non sia innamorata


----------



## Eretteo (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x le vostre risposte.....
> adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure ..  ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere... quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose....
> si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
> prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
> ...



Veramente vuoi al tuo fianco un tale essere per il resto dei tuoi giorni?
Sei pronta ad avere l'alta considerazione che si deve ad una sguattera+lavandaia+occasionalmente amante?
Desideri cosi' ardentemente crogiolarti nel dubbio di cosa pensi lui mentre vi accoppiate?
Hai un fegato pronto ad attorcigliarsi su se stesso una volta al giorno,tutti i giorni per il prossimo mezzo secolo?
Bene,avanti cosi'.


----------



## Indeciso (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


Delusa, ho letto la tua storia del tradimento e non l'altra dove dovevi uscire con un altro.....io non ci vedo nulla di male dopo quello che hai subito.Ho letto che sei distrutta perché ti sei resa conto che lo ha perso per sempre, io invece credo che tu adesso ti senta in colpa per i tuoi figli e basta o meglio la tua é giustamente paura di dover crescere i figli da sola.7 mesi sono un lasso di tempo sufficiente per poter valutare se si puo' ricucire o no un rapporto quindi eri cosciente che il matrimonio era andato....ripeto la tua é paura di non essere in grado di reggere il peso di una famiglia da sola.Un abbraccio.


----------



## Indeciso (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> so che quando 9 mesi fa erano amanti.. lei voleva lasciare il marito x stare con lui... so che due anni fa era gia andata via da casa con un altro amante.. ma poi il marito l ha rivoluta a casa e lei è tornata...è evidente che del marito  non sia innamorata


Insomma questa riscaldatrice di coperte va un po' troppo dove tira il vento.....


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> so che quando 9 mesi fa erano amanti.. lei voleva lasciare il marito x stare con lui... so che due anni fa era gia andata via da casa con un altro amante.. ma poi il marito l ha rivoluta a casa e lei è tornata...è evidente che del marito  non sia innamorata


minchia che stomaco...

per me dovresti levargli pure la pelle, cosi' sfankulato da questa e magari non potendosi permettere un'altra abitazione, stara' da mammina a vita a meno che nun se fara' ospita' da qualche anima pia...

comunque lassalo perde....non farlo rientrare e rappresaglie a nastro con gli eredi...

devi esse carogna...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> so che quando 9 mesi fa erano amanti.. lei voleva lasciare il marito x stare con lui... so che due anni fa era gia andata via da casa con un altro amante.. ma poi il marito l ha rivoluta a casa e lei è tornata...è evidente che del marito  non sia innamorata



senti, sarò un pò dura con te
perchè penso che ne valga la pena, per la tua giovane età
hai una vita davanti, due figli, e una donna ridotta a questo modo non si può vedere, almeno non per lungo tempo

quindi

prenditi tutti gli spazi che ritieni necessari per disperarti, addolorarti, lasciarti torturare l'anima e il cuore
ma poi cerca di diventare operativa e programmarti un minimo di vita prossima ventura

lascia da parte tutte le menate su cosa lei faccia o non faccia, pensi o non pensi
in questo momento non è lei il tuo problema
(lascia che sia un problema di tuo marito, tutt'al più)


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....



mi dispiace...ma non è colpa tua...la decisione già era stata presa...tu gli hai solo reso le cose facili....
fatti forza..lo so che è difficile...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....


Non ho letto tutte le risposte, ma il mio parere è questo:
credo che l'essere uscita con un altro non abbia ulteriormente peggiorato la situazione.
Forse il problema sia nato qualche tempo prima, forse non avete parlato abbastanza.
Ti dico questo per esperienza personale, noi non abbiamo parlato abbastanza, non ci siamo aperti nel momento in cui il rapporto è iniziato a traballare. Ci siamo chiusi nel nostro guscio senza esternare le nostre ansie.
Pensaci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x le vostre risposte.....
> adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure .. ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... *e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere..*. quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose....
> *si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello*....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
> prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
> ...


senti... forse mi farò odiare da te dicendoti quello che penso, ma a volte... vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista, per quanto crudele, aiuta. E' un vigliacco, dentro. E' un essere che non riesce ad assumersi nessuna responsabilità, come i bambini che danno sempre la colpa agli altri. Il suo primo pensiero al mattino dovrebbe essere: guarda che casino ho combinato, cosa posso fare per limitare i danni. Invece è: come posso uscira da 'sto casino senza pagare quanto devo. Si sta parando il culo con i suoi? Non ha il coraggio di dire a suo padre e sua madre la verità o sta anche mettendo le basi per addossare a te la colpa della separazione?
Te lo dico da moglie di traditore, con due figli: di fronte a un comportamento del genere sarei andata dall'avvocato immediatamente. E ti consiglio di farlo, e se hai prove del tradimento portagliele. E non telefonare a casa dell'altra.
Perchè adesso è brutta... ma potrebbe essere ancora peggio, quindi pensa a tutelare te stessa e i tuoi figli, ricorda che la separazione diventa anche un problema economico. Sforzati di essere lucida, devi mettere lui di fronte alle sue responsabilità e nessun altro.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x le vostre risposte.....
> adesso sono qui dai miei con i bimbi a dormire.. domani tornerò a casa ma lui non ci sarà piu.... mi faccio schifo e pena da sola x come mi sono ridotta oggi... sembravo una disperata... l ho pregato e supplicato x due ore di non andare via da noi.. di riprovarci... di fare l ultimo tentativo x salvare la nostra famiglia...ma le sue parole sono state dure .. ""non ti amo piu... non sento piu emozioni con te... non voglio piu continuare.. forse non mi sono impegnato mai abbastanza in questi 7 mesi solo xche non mi interessava davvero.... forse nella mia testa c è lei.... e poi tu sei uscita con un altro e io non avevo niente da perdere... quindi ho richiamato lei e ieri ci siamo visti ma non c è stato niente.. e poi IO X TE CI SARò SEMPRE TI VORRò SEMPRE UN GRAN BENE"" ma grazie quante belle cose....
> si è parato il culo con i suoi dicendo che tutto è partito da quando io ho iniziato ad uscire con quello....ma appena avrò occasione chiarirò meglio le loro idee...... poi non ci crederete nemmeno voi xche è una cosa assurda
> prima di uscire mi ha abbaracciata e piangendo mi ha detto RIPROVIAMOCI .....ma io dico... no non so nemmeno cosa dire... e lui sarebbe un uomo di 37 anni? credo di avere piu cervello io anche se ho 11 anni in meno.....
> ...


Se ti ha parlato in questo modo, credo un po di spazio per ricominciare ci sia. Per cui, metti tutta la pazienza del caso, parlagli, fallo parlare, vrdrai che troverete sicuramente un punto di incontro.
Un consiglio, LASCIA STARE I GENITORI, loro non devono entrare in questa vostra cosa. E' una situazione che dovete sbrigare voi due.
Ti ha lanciato un salvagente... PRENDILO... Almeno provaci.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti... forse mi farò odiare da te dicendoti quello che penso, ma a volte... vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista, per quanto crudele, aiuta. E' un vigliacco, dentro. E' un essere che non riesce ad assumersi nessuna responsabilità, come i bambini che danno sempre la colpa agli altri. Il suo primo pensiero al mattino dovrebbe essere: guarda che casino ho combinato, cosa posso fare per limitare i danni. Invece è: come posso uscira da 'sto casino senza pagare quanto devo. Si sta parando il culo con i suoi? Non ha il coraggio di dire a suo padre e sua madre la verità o sta anche mettendo le basi per addossare a te la colpa della separazione?
> Te lo dico da moglie di traditore, con due figli: di fronte a un comportamento del genere sarei andata dall'avvocato immediatamente. E ti consiglio di farlo, e se hai prove del tradimento portagliele. E non telefonare a casa dell'altra.
> Perchè adesso è brutta... ma potrebbe essere ancora peggio, quindi pensa a tutelare te stessa e i tuoi figli, ricorda che la separazione diventa anche un problema economico. Sforzati di essere lucida, devi mettere lui di fronte alle sue responsabilità e nessun altro.


Quoto ogni parola:up:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti... forse mi farò odiare da te dicendoti quello che penso, ma a volte... vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista, per quanto crudele, aiuta. E' un vigliacco, dentro. E' un essere che non riesce ad assumersi nessuna responsabilità, come i bambini che danno sempre la colpa agli altri. Il suo primo pensiero al mattino dovrebbe essere: guarda che casino ho combinato, cosa posso fare per limitare i danni. Invece è: come posso uscira da 'sto casino senza pagare quanto devo. Si sta parando il culo con i suoi? Non ha il coraggio di dire a suo padre e sua madre la verità o sta anche mettendo le basi per addossare a te la colpa della separazione?
> Te lo dico da moglie di traditore, con due figli: di fronte a un comportamento del genere sarei andata dall'avvocato immediatamente. E ti consiglio di farlo, e se hai prove del tradimento portagliele. E non telefonare a casa dell'altra.
> Perchè adesso è brutta... ma potrebbe essere ancora peggio, quindi pensa a tutelare te stessa e i tuoi figli, ricorda che la separazione diventa anche un problema economico. Sforzati di essere lucida, devi mettere lui di fronte alle sue responsabilità e nessun altro.


Prima di andare dall'avvocato e iniziare le pratiche della separazione, forse non conviene provare a ricucire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se ti ha parlato in questo modo, credo un po di spazio per ricominciare ci sia. Per cui, metti tutta la pazienza del caso, parlagli, fallo parlare, vrdrai che troverete sicuramente un punto di incontro.
> Un consiglio, LASCIA STARE I GENITORI, loro non devono entrare in questa vostra cosa. E' una situazione che dovete sbrigare voi due.
> *Ti ha lanciato un salvagente..*. PRENDILO... Almeno provaci.


Io temo le abbia lanciato un'ancora... in ogni caso lei non sta per affogare, è lui cha da solo non sta a galla, secondo me


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se ti ha parlato in questo modo, credo un po di spazio per ricominciare ci sia. Per cui, metti tutta la pazienza del caso, parlagli, fallo parlare, vrdrai che troverete sicuramente un punto di incontro.
> Un consiglio, LASCIA STARE I GENITORI, loro non devono entrare in questa vostra cosa. E' una situazione che dovete sbrigare voi due.
> Ti ha lanciato un salvagente... PRENDILO... Almeno provaci.


secondo me dovresti piu' valutare i fatti che le parole...

e' il risultato dell'azione che conta non l'intenzione...

invocare di darsi una possibilita' andandosene di casa per scoparsi in santa pace l'amante per me sono puttanate a cui non abboccare...

per me pero'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Prima di andare dall'avvocato e iniziare le pratiche della separazione, forse non conviene provare a ricucire?


Intanto vai dall'avvocato e ti fai consigliare, poi rifletti sulle prospettive che ti ha dato. Perchè c'è la possibilità che una persona del genere, pur di non ammettere le proprie colpe, tenterà di buttare fango su di lei. Lo sta già facendo, anzi.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io temo le abbia lanciato un'ancora... in ogni caso lei non sta per affogare, è lui cha da solo non sta a galla, secondo me


Sicuramente LUI è infantile, per cui concordo con te che non riesce a stare a galla. Lei però ha più sale in zucca, per cui DEVE tentare una riconciliazione. Almeno ci deve provare, mettendo sul tavolo le sue colpe.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto vai dall'avvocato e ti fai consigliare, poi rifletti sulle prospettive che ti ha dato. Perchè c'è la possibilità che una persona del genere, pur di non ammettere le proprie colpe, tenterà di buttare fango su di lei. Lo sta già facendo, anzi.



E' facile in questo momento di passaggio, sia esacerbare le cose, sia, per evitare di farlo... restare inchiappettate...

Per questo dicevo a Delusa di cercare di essere il più lucida possibile. Cosa non facile, lo so per esperienza.
Non mi piace che lui metta come motivazione il suo essere uscita con un altro. Questo non si può proprio sentire... 
Forse andare da un avvocato sì, servirebbe... una bella lettera forse farebbe capire al marito in che casini si sta cacciando... ma potrebbe anche spaventarlo e farlo chiudere a riccio...

In realtà, quello che servirebbe davvero, è che Delusa riuscisse a guardare suo marito come un povero vigliacco senza spina dorsale, responsabile di tutto 'sto casino, e in tal modo gli parlasse...
Ma lei sta troppo male ora per questo...

Delusa, coraggio....


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io temo le abbia lanciato un'ancora... in ogni caso lei non sta per affogare, *è lui cha da solo non sta a galla, secondo me*


si...lui è piu confuso di lei...lei sa quel che vuole,
so che è piu facile a farsi che a dirsi...ma io lo lascerei andare...non vorrei mai una persona confusa accanto a me...
lo lascerei andare senza pregarlo...non mi farei sentire a parte per i bambini è ovvio...
DEVE SENTIRE LA MIA MANCANZA..O NON DEVE SENTIRLA...DEVE RENDERSI CONTO DA SOLO COSA VUOLE...
quando seppi del mio tradimento pregai mio marito di prendersi un po di tempo....pur consapevole del rischio che correvo...lui non volle mai...
mai pregarlo di restare....mai...


----------



## ferita (23 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si...lui è piu confuso di lei...lei sa quel che vuole,
> so che è piu facile a farsi che a dirsi...ma io lo lascerei andare...non vorrei mai una persona confusa accanto a me...
> lo lascerei andare senza pregarlo...non mi farei sentire a parte per i bambini è ovvio...
> DEVE SENTIRE LA MIA MANCANZA..O NON DEVE SENTIRLA...DEVE RENDERSI CONTO DA SOLO COSA VUOLE...
> ...


Ciao Annuccia, sono d'accordo con te.
Lei non deve pregarlo di rimanere.
Secondo me da separati si renderanno conto di cosa vuol dire stare l'uno senza l'altra.
Se lui ritorna è perchè l'ha voluto e non perchè gliel'ha chiesto lei.
A quel punto starà a lei decidere cosa vuole da lui.
Ma ci vuole il tempo necessario a calmare un po' le acque.
Adesso ragionare è impossibile per entrambi.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia, sono d'accordo con te.
> Lei non deve pregarlo di rimanere.
> Secondo me da separati si renderanno conto di cosa vuol dire stare l'uno senza l'altra.
> Se lui ritorna è perchè l'ha voluto e non perchè gliel'ha chiesto lei.
> ...



Quoto...


----------



## Duchessa (23 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti, sarò un pò dura con te
> perchè *penso che ne valga la pena, per la tua giovane età*
> hai una vita davanti, due figli, e una donna ridotta a questo modo non si può vedere, almeno non per lungo tempo
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto, tranne il grassetto (che un dì sarai gentile di spiegare).
C'è forse un'età limite, per mettersi nelle condizioni di vivere meglio?


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sicuramente LUI è infantile, per cui concordo con te che non riesce a stare a galla. Lei però ha più sale in zucca, per cui DEVE tentare una riconciliazione. Almeno ci deve provare, mettendo sul tavolo le sue colpe.


so perfettamente che questa volta le colpe sono solo mie.. ho voluto giocare con il fuoco.. se invece di uscire con un altro... magari pensavo a recuperare la nostra storia.. forse non eravamo a questi punti... lui era stato chiaro.. tu esci con lui quindi la nostra storia è finita.. io da solo non voglio stare e quindi proverò con lei che è l unica disponibile.. e cosi ha fatto... ora non so.. forse se ci allontaniamo... è meglio x tutti due... x capire di piu... io credo di amarlo.. xche altrimenti non avrei avuto una reazione cosi.. l avrei lasciato andare senza aggiungere altro...
quello che ha fatto lo reputo un secondo tradimento.. non so se hanno fatto sesso o no... ma non cambierebbe niente


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia, sono d'accordo con te.
> Lei non deve pregarlo di rimanere.
> Secondo me da separati si renderanno conto di cosa vuol dire stare l'uno senza l'altra.
> Se lui ritorna è perchè l'ha voluto e non perchè gliel'ha chiesto lei.
> ...



e lo so...si perde ogni ragione....
arrivi pure (cosa assurda ma vera)a non avere pensieri..sentirti la testa vuota...
è difficile ragionare...insieme...quindi facciamolo ognuno per i fatti nostri...


(che casino però...)


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> so perfettamente che questa volta le colpe sono solo mie.. ho voluto giocare con il fuoco.. se invece di uscire con un altro... magari pensavo a recuperare la nostra storia.. forse non eravamo a questi punti... lui era stato chiaro.. tu esci con lui quindi la nostra storia è finita.. io da solo non voglio stare e quindi proverò con lei che è l unica disponibile.. e cosi ha fatto... ora non so.. forse se ci allontaniamo... è meglio x tutti due... x capire di piu... io credo di amarlo.. xche altrimenti non avrei avuto una reazione cosi.. l avrei lasciato andare senza aggiungere altro...
> quello che ha fatto lo reputo un secondo tradimento.. non so se hanno fatto sesso o no... ma non cambierebbe niente



Cara, NON è colpa tua.

Un uomo che volesse ricostruire con la moglie, dopo il percorso che avete avuto, non avrebbe reagito in quel modo.
Sembra che non aspettasse altro... che sperasse in una evoluzione del genere.
Abbi pazienza, ma una donna che esce con un uomo non è cosa così assurda. Non è amorale, non è nulla. Non ci hai fatto nulla. Ti stavi prendendo un piccolo spazio.

Ti prego, NON pensare di essere in colpa. Ripercorri la vostra strada... non sei TU che hai portato la vostra famiglia a questo punto. Di certo ci sono delle responsabilità condivise, ma NON accollartele tutte... davvero, è disastroso se ti convinci a pensare in questo modo...

Cara, hai un sostegno psicologico in questo momento? Te lo consiglio vivamente...


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' facile in questo momento di passaggio, sia esacerbare le cose, sia, per evitare di farlo... restare inchiappettate...
> 
> Per questo dicevo a Delusa di cercare di essere il più lucida possibile. Cosa non facile, lo so per esperienza.
> Non mi piace che lui metta come motivazione il suo essere uscita con un altro. Questo non si può proprio sentire...
> ...



hai ragione dovrei guardarlo cosi.. come un povero vigliacco... e invece non ci riesco... perche questa volta ho sbagliato io.. sono io che l ho spinto da lei.... cmq x adesso gli accordi sono che io rimango a casa con i bimbi.. lui va dai suoi.. quando avrò un lavoro fisso mi affitterò una casa e lui tornerà qui ( casa di sua proprietà) .... mi ha detto che se non voglio piu fargli vedere i bimbi faccio bene.. ma almeno di farli vedere ai suoi genitori... ma con che coraggio nella sua testa bacata pensa che non gli farò piu vedere i bimbi? farei un torto solo a loro e non è quello che voglio


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> so perfettamente che questa volta le colpe sono solo mie.. ho voluto giocare con il fuoco.. se invece di uscire con un altro... magari pensavo a recuperare la nostra storia.. forse non eravamo a questi punti... lui era stato chiaro.. tu esci con lui quindi la nostra storia è finita.. io da solo non voglio stare e quindi proverò con lei che è l unica disponibile.. e cosi ha fatto... ora non so.. forse se ci allontaniamo... è meglio x tutti due... x capire di piu... io credo di amarlo.. xche altrimenti non avrei avuto una reazione cosi.. l avrei lasciato andare senza aggiungere altro...
> quello che ha fatto lo reputo un secondo tradimento.. non so se hanno fatto sesso o no... ma non cambierebbe niente


Ma scusa glielo hai detto a sfregio prima che uscivi col tipo o l'ha scoperto dopo da solo?


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma scusa glielo hai detto a sfregio prima che uscivi col tipo o l'ha scoperto dopo da solo?



no gliel ho detto io.. forse x vedere la sua reazione.. forse x .. non lo so nemmeno io xche .. ma ho fatto una grande cazzata


----------



## ferita (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> so perfettamente che questa volta le colpe sono solo mie.. ho voluto giocare con il fuoco.. se invece di uscire con un altro... magari pensavo a recuperare la nostra storia.. forse non eravamo a questi punti... lui era stato chiaro.. tu esci con lui quindi la nostra storia è finita.. io da solo non voglio stare e quindi proverò con lei che è l unica disponibile.. e cosi ha fatto... ora non so.. forse se ci allontaniamo... è meglio x tutti due... x capire di piu... io credo di amarlo.. xche altrimenti non avrei avuto una reazione cosi.. l avrei lasciato andare senza aggiungere altro...
> quello che ha fatto lo reputo un secondo tradimento.. non so se hanno fatto sesso o no... ma non cambierebbe niente


Adesso non autoflagellarti per colpe che non hai.
Lui ha detto: ""io da solo non voglio stare e quindi proverò con lei che è l unica disponibile"", orribile frase dettata più dalla rabbia per il fatto che sei uscita con il tuo amico che dal convincimento (visto che anche lei è sposata!).
In questo momento devi solo avere forza e sangue freddo. Devi saper aspettare gli eventi senza fare colpi di testa.
Non ti inventare cose di cui potresti pentirti.
Meglio stare ferma e aspettare.
Sei ancora dalla parte della ragione, non buttare via la tua dignità.


----------



## tesla (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa, ti sta dicendo delle cose vergognose. tu non lo hai spinto da nessuna parte e non hai nessuna responsabilità sull'averlo "spinto" fra le braccia di quell'altra. apri gli occhi e guardalo come il verme che è, ti sta manipolando, scaricando colpe addosso. non cadere nella sua viscida ragnatela


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> no gliel ho detto io.. forse x vedere la sua reazione.. forse x .. non lo so nemmeno io xche .. ma ho fatto una grande cazzata


l'avevo immaginato...

per me il gesto plateale e' depotenziato....

il bimbominkia aspettava un pretesto...

non ti fissare su sta roba..


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> hai ragione dovrei guardarlo cosi.. come un povero vigliacco... e invece non ci riesco... perche questa volta ho sbagliato io.. sono io che l ho spinto da lei.... cmq x adesso gli accordi sono che io rimango a casa con i bimbi.. lui va dai suoi.. quando avrò un lavoro fisso mi affitterò una casa e lui tornerà qui ( casa di sua proprietà) .... mi ha detto che se non voglio piu fargli vedere i bimbi faccio bene.. ma almeno di farli vedere ai suoi genitori... ma con che coraggio nella sua testa bacata pensa che non gli farò piu vedere i bimbi? farei un torto solo a loro e non è quello che voglio



Scusa, ma ti sta GIA' inchiappettando...

Si tiene la casa, non si occupa più dei bambini... 

Posso suggerire?

Vai da un avvocato che ti farà capire quali sono le procedure normali, e che cosa puoi chiedere o meno... non lo fai per te, ma per i tuoi figli. Scusa, ti parlo essendoci passata... adesso è riuscito a metterti in una condizione in cui ti senti in colpa, e ne può approfittare -consapevole o meno- per estorcerti condizioni favorevoli a lui.

Vai da un avvocato. Vai da uno psicologo che ti sostenga in questa situazione.
I sensi di colpa sono normali, ma hai bisogno di tempo per chiarirti dentro che le colpe di cui ti accusi non sono quelle reali. E in questo tempo potresti, tu e soprattutto i bambini, perdere molto.

Attivati. Non epr te, per loro.

Avvocato e psicologo. Ti prego...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> hai ragione dovrei guardarlo cosi.. come un povero vigliacco... e invece non ci riesco... perche questa volta ho sbagliato io.. sono io che l ho spinto da lei.... cmq x adesso gli accordi sono che io rimango a casa con i bimbi.. lui va dai suoi.. *quando avrò un lavoro fisso mi affitterò una casa e lui tornerà qui *( casa di sua proprietà) .... mi ha detto che se non voglio piu fargli vedere i bimbi faccio bene.. ma almeno di farli vedere ai suoi genitori... ma con che coraggio nella sua testa bacata pensa che non gli farò piu vedere i bimbi? farei un torto solo a loro e non è quello che voglio


Delusa... la smetti per cortesia di prendere in considerazione ciò che lui ti dice? Perlomeno in questo momento, in cui lui sta cercando di apparire la vittima della situazione? EHI... LUI SI STA PARANDO IL CULO ADESSO, OK? e dove andrete a stare tu e i tuoi ( e suoi) figli, lascialo decidere a un giudice. Ti rendi conto che lui ti ha tradito e di sta tradendo, non solo, ma ti ha convinto che se adesso torna a fare la vita da single a casa di mammà la colpa è la tua? Ti prego, vai a farti consigliare da un avvocato, fallo almeno per i tuoi figli.


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma ti sta GIA' inchiappettando...
> 
> Si tiene la casa, non si occupa più dei bambini...
> 
> ...


Sempre sti cazzi di avvocati e psicologi invocati ogni due per tre...

basta che nun fa un kazzen....ci sono minori, nun esce manco con le cannonate e poi con l'omologa fa annotare in conservatoria l'assegnazione della casa e manco si riesce a venderla fino alla completa indipendenza economica dei figli...cioe' co' sti chiari di luna mai...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Delusa... la smetti per cortesia di prendere in considerazione ciò che lui ti dice? Perlomeno in questo momento, in cui lui sta cercando di apparire la vittima della situazione? EHI... LUI SI STA PARANDO IL CULO ADESSO, OK? e dove andrete a stare tu e i tuoi ( e suoi) figli, lascialo decidere a un giudice. Ti rendi conto che lui ti ha tradito e di sta tradendo, non solo, ma ti ha convinto che se adesso torna a fare la vita da single a casa di mammà la colpa è la tua? Ti prego, vai a farti consigliare da un avvocato, fallo almeno per i tuoi figli.



Quando io e mio marito abbiamo deciso di separarci, mi ha fatto sentire una merda -tra le altre cose- quando mi ha detto "questa casa dicevi che era nostra... e adesso cambi idea... la tua parola non vale nulla"
E così mi sono ritirata in buon ordine... quando la casa era comprata esclusivamente coi soldi della mia famiglia...
Ok, lui aveva messo un sedicesimo del valore...

E adesso sono infognata.

Delusa, ascoltaci... VAI DA UN AVVOCATO.

Nessuno ascolterà o vedrà la tua gentilezza d'animo, la tua buona fede.
Non interessa a nessuno purtroppo... noi qui possiamo vederla e apprezzarla. Ma non tuo marito, non un avvocato, non un giudice ne faranno conto.

E tuo marito, sai, non tornerà indietro se tu ti mostri remissiva e compiacente.
Tornerà indietro solo se lo vuole.

La tua gentilezza, la tua apertura alle ragioni (pfui... ) di tuo marito non aiuteranno la vostra storia, ma finiranno epr danneggiare i tuoi figli...

E NON gli permettere di non occuparsi di loro. "caro mio, oggi tocca a te. Eccoteli, spupazzateli, io ho altro da fare"


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sempre sti cazzi di avvocati e psicologi invocati ogni due per tre...
> 
> basta che nun fa un kazzen....ci sono minori, nun esce manco con le cannonate e poi con l'omologa fa annotare in conservatoria l'assegnazione della casa e manco si riesce a venderla fino alla completa indipendenza economica dei figli...cioe' co' sti chiari di luna mai...



I sono andata da uno psicologo del comune. Completamente gratis, e mi ha aiutato.
Può andare, se non le serve smette. Nessuna spesa, e forse un aiuto.

Avvocato perchè è già sulla strada di farsi fregare...


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando io e mio marito abbiamo deciso di separarci, mi ha fatto sentire una merda -tra le altre cose- quando mi ha detto "questa casa dicevi che era nostra... e adesso cambi idea... la tua parola non vale nulla"
> E così mi sono ritirata in buon ordine... quando la casa era comprata esclusivamente coi soldi della mia famiglia...
> Ok, lui aveva messo un sedicesimo del valore...
> 
> ...


Scusami, saro' bastardo, pero' nel tuo caso come per il bimbominkia, levarvi la casa la trovo una giusta punizione e pure non comminata singolarmente ma in modo assortito...

cioe' quello li', con un colpo di spugna vuol ritornare vergine ed uno non si deve accanire?...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scusami, saro' bastardo, pero' nel tuo caso come per il bimbominkia, levarvi la casa la trovo una giusta punizione *e pure non comminata singolarmente ma in modo assortito*...
> 
> cioe' quello li', con un colpo di spugna vuol ritornare vergine ed uno non si deve accanire?...



Quello lì il marito di Delusa?
CERTO che la casa deve restare a Delusa E figli piccoli... 

Nel mio caso, lo so che vedi la mia situazione come una punizione per il mio comportamento.
Io la vedo una punizione per la mia idiozia a continuare a cercare il dialogo.
Scusa, m ache vuol dire  il grassetto?


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello lì il marito di Delusa?
> CERTO che la casa deve restare a Delusa E figli piccoli...
> 
> Nel mio caso, lo so che vedi la mia situazione come una punizione per il mio comportamento.
> ...


Che troverei normale iniziare una guerra sparando tutte le cartucce possibili e non una soltanto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto, tranne il grassetto (che un dì sarai gentile di spiegare).
> C'è forse un'età limite, per mettersi nelle condizioni di vivere meglio?



no, ma avessi avuto io una persona che me lo avesse detto duramente a 28 anni
ne ho persi quasi altri 10


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Che troverei normale iniziare una guerra sparando tutte le cartucce possibili e non una soltanto...



La rabbia fa pensare questo...

Ma in una guerra sono sempre i civili a rimetterci. i figli.
E cmq, anche chi "vince" perde più di quello che pensava di guadagnare.

Trovo sbagliato pensare a una guerra. Capisco pensare a risarcimenti, soluzioni eque che tengano conto della responsabilità delle persone, sempre salvaguardando i figli -e lì non c'è storia.
Quando si comincia a pensare a una guerra, si è già perso. Perchè si finisce sempre col fare del male in modo indiscriminato.


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La rabbia fa pensare questo...
> 
> Ma in una guerra sono sempre i civili a rimetterci. i figli.
> E cmq, anche chi "vince" perde più di quello che pensava di guadagnare.
> ...


Qualche effetto collaterale e' inevitabile anche con i missili intelligenti...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Qualche effetto collaterale e' inevitabile anche con i missili intelligenti...



Il primo e il più importante è che i bimbi NON vivranno più in una famiglia con papà e mamma sempre accanto.
Sì.

Nondimeno, al peggio non c'è mai fine, purtroppo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il primo e il più importante è che i bimbi NON vivranno più in una famiglia con papà e mamma sempre accanto.
> Sì.
> 
> *Nondimeno, al peggio non c'è mai fine, purtroppo...[/*QUOTE] Dura verità.


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

non siamo sposati... quindi non so se i diritti valgono lo stesso.... prima mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto che vorrebbe stare qui... ma se credo che puo servirci allontanarci lo farà... mi ha detto che x adesso non vuole vedere nemmeno lei (peccato che si vedono tutti i giorni a lavoro) poi mi ha detto che con lei è uscito solo una volta e che hanno solo parlato... faccio fatica a credergli... ma sono sicura che nel caso hanno fatto sesso e adesso lui non ci vuole piu uscire lei verrebbe subito a dirmelo... proprio come ha fatto la prima volta... di una cosa sono certa ... ok lo amo vorrei riprovare e tutte le altre cose che gia ho detto... ma se adesso salterà fuori che hanno fatto sesso... ecco in questo caso .. non so come farò .. ma non lo vorrò piu...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> *non siamo sposati... quindi non so se i diritti valgono lo stesso....* prima mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto che vorrebbe stare qui... ma se credo che puo servirci allontanarci lo farà... mi ha detto che x adesso non vuole vedere nemmeno lei (peccato che si vedono tutti i giorni a lavoro) poi mi ha detto che con lei è uscito solo una volta e che hanno solo parlato... faccio fatica a credergli... ma sono sicura che nel caso hanno fatto sesso e adesso lui non ci vuole piu uscire lei verrebbe subito a dirmelo... proprio come ha fatto la prima volta... di una cosa sono certa ... ok lo amo vorrei riprovare e tutte le altre cose che gia ho detto... ma se adesso salterà fuori che hanno fatto sesso... ecco in questo caso .. non so come farò .. ma non lo vorrò piu...



ragione di più per andare da un avvocato...
Hai qualche amico/a che lo sia? O che ne conosca uno di fiducia?
Almeno per un consulto, non è necessario che tu dia inizio a qualcosa...


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> non siamo sposati... quindi non so se i diritti valgono lo stesso.... prima mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto che vorrebbe stare qui... ma se credo che puo servirci allontanarci lo farà... mi ha detto che x adesso non vuole vedere nemmeno lei (peccato che si vedono tutti i giorni a lavoro) poi mi ha detto che con lei è uscito solo una volta e che hanno solo parlato... faccio fatica a credergli... ma sono sicura che nel caso hanno fatto sesso e adesso lui non ci vuole piu uscire lei verrebbe subito a dirmelo... proprio come ha fatto la prima volta... di una cosa sono certa ... ok lo amo vorrei riprovare e tutte le altre cose che gia ho detto... ma se adesso salterà fuori che hanno fatto sesso... ecco in questo caso .. non so come farò .. ma non lo vorrò piu...


"la Corte Costituzionale (sentenza n. 166/1998) ha stabilito che in presenza di figli la casa familiare, indipendentemente da chi sia il titolare del diritto di proprietà, debba essere assegnata al genitore affidatario. Ciò non costituisce un riconoscimento della famiglia di fatto, poiché la decisione della Corte è stata presa al solo fine di tutelare gli interessi primari della prole."


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> "la Corte Costituzionale (sentenza n. 166/1998) ha stabilito che in presenza di figli la casa familiare, indipendentemente da chi sia il titolare del diritto di proprietà, debba essere assegnata al genitore affidatario. Ciò non costituisce un riconoscimento della famiglia di fatto, poiché la decisione della Corte è stata presa al solo fine di tutelare gli interessi primari della prole."


aggiungoti che nel 2006 e' stato posto il vincolo all'affidatario di non poter convivere in quella casa non propria...

quindi fatte furba...ahahahahah

ed anche l'eventuale inadempienza del coniuge al mantenimento solo dei figli, in questo caso, fa' si' che ti possa rivalere sui suoi genitori...

c'e' da divertirsi come vedi...

ahahahah


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

mi ha detto che lei è molto preoccupata x la mia intenzione di chiamare casa sua....che cmq lei non c entra niente.....

adesso è passato da casa.. mi ha detto che andrà dai suoi e poi si vedrà...adesso è in cameretta a giocare con il piu grande e io sono qui a piangere xche so che queste cose non ci saranno piu... e non è giusto x i miei bimbi..... proprio x loro doveva pensarci bene.... xche mi dico xche è uscito ancora con lei?? sono troppo disperata... ho paura troppa paura del futuro senza di lui


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> mi ha detto che lei è molto preoccupata x la mia intenzione di chiamare casa sua....che cmq lei non c entra niente.....
> 
> adesso è passato da casa.. mi ha detto che andrà dai suoi e poi si vedrà...adesso è in cameretta a giocare con il piu grande e io sono qui a piangere xche so che queste cose non ci saranno piu... e non è giusto x i miei bimbi..... proprio x loro doveva pensarci bene.... xche mi dico xche è uscito ancora con lei?? sono troppo disperata... ho paura troppa paura del futuro senza di lui



Il dolore, la paura... sì, c'entrano tutte, queste emozioni.
Confusione, incertezza...

Ma credimi, credimi, SE arriverete davvero alla separazione, non sarà così brutto come temi ora.

Io immaginavo una vita di stress, senza un attimo di riposo. Mi immaginavo la solitudine, i problemi organizzativi. Mi immaginavo i problemi legali, economici.
Credimi, immaginavo il peggio.

Non è così. La fatica c'è, il cambiamento, c'è, eccome.
Ma si ritrova un equilibrio, e in tanti casi è MIGLIORE di prima, migliore di quanto tu puoi immaginare adesso.

Scusa... la tua famiglia? Sa qualcosa? E' vicina? Amici, ne hai?


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il dolore, la paura... sì, c'entrano tutte, queste emozioni.
> Confusione, incertezza...
> 
> Ma credimi, credimi, SE arriverete davvero alla separazione, non sarà così brutto come temi ora.
> ...



credo di non potercela fare non lo so vedo solo tutto nero e sto malissimo.... le persone piu vicine sanno del suo tradimento ma ormai credono che sia tutto a posto tra di noi... di quello che sta succedendo adesso ne ho parlato solo con mia mamma


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> mi ha detto che lei è molto preoccupata x la mia intenzione di chiamare casa sua....che cmq lei non c entra niente.....
> 
> adesso è passato da casa.. mi ha detto che andrà dai suoi e poi si vedrà...adesso è in cameretta a giocare con il piu grande e io sono qui a piangere xche so che queste cose non ci saranno piu... e non è giusto x i miei bimbi..... proprio x loro doveva pensarci bene.... xche mi dico xche è uscito ancora con lei?? sono troppo disperata... ho paura troppa paura del futuro senza di lui


:amici:delusa, forza e coraggio...
quella è troppo preoccupata? ci credo, ora tuo marito è un problema!
Che vada dai suoi...anche se davvero è inconcepibile che i genitori non gli diano un bel calcione nel sedere per l'infantilismo che dimostra nell'affrontare questa cosa! (scusami se parlo così)...a me i miei mi avrebbero detto "cara, hai voluto la bicicletta? ora pedali!!!).
E' che poi le mamme non lo fanno mai, ma ci sarebbe il tanto a certi "uomini" di dire: "ci separiamo? benissimo, ciao!!! ti lascio anche i bambini!" e vediamo quanto gli piacerà a certi uomini badare dalla mattina alla sera ai loro pargoli.
Cerca di stare serena, quando va via, vai dai tuoi genitori, lì con loro ti sentirai un po' protetta.
ti abbraccio fortissimo


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :amici:delusa, forza e coraggio...
> quella è troppo preoccupata? ci credo, ora tuo marito è un problema!
> Che vada dai suoi...anche se davvero è inconcepibile che i genitori non gli diano un bel calcione nel sedere per l'infantilismo che dimostra nell'affrontare questa cosa! (scusami se parlo così)...a me i miei mi avrebbero detto "cara, hai voluto la bicicletta? ora pedali!!!).
> E' che poi le mamme non lo fanno mai, ma ci sarebbe il tanto a certi "uomini" di dire: "ci separiamo? benissimo, ciao!!! ti lascio anche i bambini!" e vediamo quanto gli piacerà a certi uomini badare dalla mattina alla sera ai loro pargoli.
> ...


Ben detto!!


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :amici:delusa, forza e coraggio...
> quella è troppo preoccupata? ci credo, ora tuo marito è un problema!
> Che vada dai suoi...anche se davvero è inconcepibile che i genitori non gli diano un bel calcione nel sedere per l'infantilismo che dimostra nell'affrontare questa cosa! (scusami se parlo così)...a me i miei mi avrebbero detto "cara, hai voluto la bicicletta? ora pedali!!!).
> E' che poi le mamme non lo fanno mai, ma ci sarebbe il tanto a certi "uomini" di dire: "ci separiamo? benissimo, ciao!!! ti lascio anche i bambini!" e vediamo quanto gli piacerà a certi uomini badare dalla mattina alla sera ai loro pargoli.
> ...


grazie x il conforto... sto troppo male.. non posso credere che davvero non mi ama piu... io rivoglio la nostra famiglia... cmq stasera andrò dai miei a dormire x adesso non me la sento di stare da sola a casa con i bimbi xche è peggio è un continuo a pensare... non riesco nemmeno a dormire... mi sembra di impazzire


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :amici:delusa, forza e coraggio...
> quella è troppo preoccupata? ci credo, ora tuo marito è un problema!
> Che vada dai suoi...anche se davvero è inconcepibile che i genitori non gli diano un bel calcione nel sedere per l'infantilismo che dimostra nell'affrontare questa cosa! (scusami se parlo così)...a me i miei mi avrebbero detto "cara, hai voluto la bicicletta? ora pedali!!!).
> E' che poi le mamme non lo fanno mai, ma ci sarebbe il tanto a certi "uomini" di dire: "ci separiamo? benissimo, ciao!!! ti lascio anche i bambini!" e vediamo quanto gli piacerà a certi uomini badare dalla mattina alla sera ai loro pargoli.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> grazie x il conforto... sto troppo male.. non posso credere che davvero non mi ama piu... io rivoglio la nostra famiglia... cmq stasera andrò dai miei a dormire x adesso non me la sento di stare da sola a casa con i bimbi xche è peggio è un continuo a pensare... non riesco nemmeno a dormire... mi sembra di impazzire


Non allontanarti troppo da li' ancora te dovesse cambia' la serratura...

si' lo so la polizia, i carabinieri, l'esercito, la marina, gli ufo...pero'...

io te l'ho detto...ocio...


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi convincerai mai. Lo so che va contro ogni mio modo di essere, provare emozioni e va in conflitto con quello che dico sempre.
> Ma.
> A mio modo credo fortemente nell'amore e preferisco pensare che quando le persone tornano è perchè lo vogliono.Non nella minoranza nei casi.
> Nella maggioranza.
> ...


Cara Tebe,
stai parlando con una inguaribile romantica, anche a me piacerebbe pensare che le persone decidano di tornare per amore, certo che capita ma in piccola percentuale
la realtà è un'altra si sceglie di tornare per svariati motivi: sicurezza, paura della solitudine, perchè si è abituati ad appoggiarsi all'altro per questioni pratiche, paura del giudizio degli altri, per paura delle difficoltà economiche ecc. ecc., e in ultimo, ma non ultimo per i figli ( che spesso sono usati anche essi come alibi)
non giudico, ciascuno deve vivere la propria vita come meglio crede
ma non usiamo però la parola amore, abusata, sfruttata e svuotata di significato


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ..... e in ultimo, ma non ultimo per i figli ( che spesso sono usati anche essi come alibi)


io toglierei  la parola spesso...

comunque complimenti...hai le idee chiare ed in questo caso non te la racconti...


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io toglierei  la parola spesso...
> 
> comunque complimenti...hai le idee chiare ed in questo caso non te la racconti...


non so se ho le idee chiare, ma detesto l'ipocrisia


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so se ho le idee chiare, ma detesto l'ipocrisia


il tarlo del dubbio ce l'ho sempre...

apposta ho messo "in questo caso"...

ahahahah


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tarlo del dubbio ce l'ho sempre...
> 
> apposta ho messo "in questo caso"...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## Carola (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io toglierei la parola spesso...
> 
> comunque complimenti...hai le idee chiare ed in questo caso non te la racconti...


Ma voi dite come alibi
Io dico come responsabilità anche dai alibi

Non so

Per me vengono prima loro tre di tutto il resto

Anche della mia felicità
Noi io e mio marito ce lo siamo spesso detti ceh forse senza loro tre non saremmo qui ma non come alibi
È un amore totale per loro e far loro del male non so

Si lo so non si è sinceri

E forse il bello di qste storie è proprio ammetto che non diventi un marito/moglie l’amante

Ma tralasciando il terzo incomodo a volte non ci si separa perché rimane affetto grande e ci sono loro i bimbi ma non vissuti come alibi

cmq delusa cerca di fare ciò che ti fara meglio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non allontanarti troppo da li' ancora te dovesse cambia' la serratura...
> 
> si' lo so la polizia, i carabinieri, l'esercito, la marina, gli ufo...pero'...
> 
> io te l'ho detto...ocio...


questo è un saggio consiglio.


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma voi dite come alibi
> Io dico come responsabilità anche dai alibi
> 
> Non so
> ...


quando parte la brocca non ci sono scuse che tengano...

scuse...alibi...etcetc...


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un saggio consiglio.


infatti ho precisato "quando va via, vai dai tuoi..."
delusa ha bisogno della sua famiglia, la madre e il padre le sapranno dare conforto ed anche sicurezza! ne sono convinta


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> infatti ho precisato "quando va via, vai dai tuoi..."
> delusa ha bisogno della sua famiglia, la madre e il padre le sapranno dare conforto ed anche sicurezza! ne sono convinta


sicuramente per lei non è un bene stare da sola adesso... deve solo cautelarsi.


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicuramente per lei non è un bene stare da sola adesso... deve solo cautelarsi.


certo! hai ragione


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

forse sto sbagliando.. ma stanotte ho riflettuto tanto..... gli ho detto che x i nostri bimbi e poi anche x noi sia giusto darci un altra possibilità.. ma una vera possibilità... mettendo da parte tutto.. e provare giorno dopo giorno a ricostruire .. xche a a lasciarci siamo in tempo anche tra 2 mesi.... io ho sbagliato e mi sento solo una bambina x come mi sono comportata... non gli ho dato mai la possibilità di farsi perdonare.. ero sempre ferma li.. a pensare al mio dolore.. senza capire che nella vita tutti possono sbagliare..ma che si puo recuperare... forse proprio x questo lui mi è stato distante... io gli ho sempre messo un muro davanti... ho solo paura che andando via... poi non s possa tornare piu inditro... lui dice che cmq non lo sa se mi ama.. ma che possiamo provare.. xche magari l amore è stato solo messo da parte.... io lo amo e lo voglio con me..... ma adesso come sarà vivere con il dubbio che magari hanno fatto sesso? e se cosi fosse? tutto quello che penso credo verrebbe cancellato... lui dice che hanno solo parlato si sono visti 2 volte al di fuori del lavoro... questo xche io ho inizato ad uscire con un altro... quindi lui pensava che non l amassi piu e che quindi era libero di fare cio che meglio credeva.. però a differenza mia che gli ho detto mi sto vedendo con uno.. lui l ha tenuto nascosto.. e l ho scoperto guardando il dettaglio delle chiamate sul sito della vodafone


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse sto sbagliando.. ma stanotte ho riflettuto tanto..... gli ho detto che x i nostri bimbi e poi anche x noi sia giusto darci un altra possibilità.. ma una vera possibilità... mettendo da parte tutto.. e provare giorno dopo giorno a ricostruire .. xche a a lasciarci siamo in tempo anche tra 2 mesi.... io ho sbagliato e mi sento solo una bambina x come mi sono comportata... non gli ho dato mai la possibilità di farsi perdonare.. ero sempre ferma li.. a pensare al mio dolore.. senza capire che nella vita tutti possono sbagliare..ma che si puo recuperare... forse proprio x questo lui mi è stato distante... io gli ho sempre messo un muro davanti... ho solo paura che andando via... poi non s possa tornare piu inditro... lui dice che cmq non lo sa se mi ama.. ma che possiamo provare.. xche magari l amore è stato solo messo da parte.... io lo amo e lo voglio con me..... ma adesso come sarà vivere con il dubbio che magari hanno fatto sesso? e se cosi fosse? tutto quello che penso credo verrebbe cancellato... lui dice che hanno solo parlato si sono visti 2 volte al di fuori del lavoro... questo xche io ho inizato ad uscire con un altro... quindi lui pensava che non l amassi piu e che quindi era libero di fare cio che meglio credeva.. però a differenza mia che gli ho detto mi sto vedendo con uno.. lui l ha tenuto nascosto.. e l ho scoperto guardando il dettaglio delle chiamate sul sito della vodafone


Buonasera Delusa...mi permetto di scrivere che puo'essere vero..e capitato anche a me ..di vedermi con altra e non combinare niente.Dagli fiducia..non fare soffrire i bimbi....promettilo a Lothar!!!


----------



## Eretteo (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse sto sbagliando.. ma stanotte ho riflettuto tanto..... gli ho detto che x i nostri bimbi e poi anche x noi sia giusto darci un altra possibilità.. ma una vera possibilità... mettendo da parte tutto.. e provare giorno dopo giorno a ricostruire .. xche a a lasciarci siamo in tempo anche tra 2 mesi.... io ho sbagliato e mi sento solo una bambina x come mi sono comportata... non gli ho dato mai la possibilità di farsi perdonare.. ero sempre ferma li.. a pensare al mio dolore.. senza capire che nella vita tutti possono sbagliare..ma che si puo recuperare... forse proprio x questo lui mi è stato distante... io gli ho sempre messo un muro davanti... ho solo paura che andando via... poi non s possa tornare piu inditro... lui dice che cmq non lo sa se mi ama.. ma che possiamo provare.. xche magari l amore è stato solo messo da parte.... io lo amo e lo voglio con me..... ma adesso come sarà vivere con il dubbio che magari hanno fatto sesso? e se cosi fosse? tutto quello che penso credo verrebbe cancellato... lui dice che hanno solo parlato si sono visti 2 volte al di fuori del lavoro... questo xche io ho inizato ad uscire con un altro... quindi lui pensava che non l amassi piu e che quindi era libero di fare cio che meglio credeva.. però a differenza mia che gli ho detto mi sto vedendo con uno.. lui l ha tenuto nascosto.. e l ho scoperto guardando il dettaglio delle chiamate sul sito della vodafone


So che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ma LUI si e' scopato un'altra e la vede tutti i giorni,e non te l'ha detto.....TU non ti sei scopata un altro,e gliel'hai detto.
E' inutile che lui accampi delle palle e che tu lo difenda,non ne ha bisogno.
Hai paura di restar sola a crescere i tuoi figli.
Vuoi vivere con lui ed i dubbi che da mesi non ti fanno dormire la notte?


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse sto sbagliando.. ma stanotte ho riflettuto tanto..... gli ho detto che x i nostri bimbi e poi anche x noi sia giusto *darci un altra possibilità.. ma una vera possibilità... mettendo da parte tutto.. e provare giorno dopo giorno a ricostruire* .. xche a a lasciarci siamo in tempo anche tra 2 mesi.... io ho sbagliato e mi sento solo una bambina x come mi sono comportata... non gli ho dato mai la possibilità di farsi perdonare.. ero sempre ferma li.. a pensare al mio dolore.. senza capire che nella vita tutti possono sbagliare..ma che si puo recuperare... forse proprio x questo lui mi è stato distante... io gli ho sempre messo un muro davanti... ho solo paura che andando via... poi non s possa tornare piu inditro... lui dice che cmq non lo sa se mi ama.. ma che possiamo provare.. xche magari l amore è stato solo messo da parte.... io lo amo e lo voglio con me..... ma adesso come sarà vivere con il dubbio che magari hanno fatto sesso? e se cosi fosse? tutto quello che penso credo verrebbe cancellato... lui dice che hanno solo parlato si sono visti 2 volte al di fuori del lavoro... questo xche io ho inizato ad uscire con un altro... quindi lui pensava che non l amassi piu e che quindi era libero di fare cio che meglio credeva.. però a differenza mia che gli ho detto mi sto vedendo con uno.. lui l ha tenuto nascosto.. e l ho scoperto guardando il dettaglio delle chiamate sul sito della vodafone


delusa, se senti davvero ciò che ho evidenziato allora si, fai bene a provarci seriamente. Ma davvero devi smettere di farti domande o metterti mille "se hanno fatto sesso ecc."...se decidi di mettere da parte tutto devi impegnarti (lui con te) a ricostruire il vostro rapporto.
Se senti davvero di amarlo allora provaci, ma provaci davvero


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Delusa...mi permetto di scrivere che puo'essere vero..e capitato anche a me ..di vedermi con altra e non combinare niente.Dagli fiducia..non fare soffrire i bimbi....promettilo a Lothar!!!



gurda caso mi ha appena detto che c è stato un bacio ma che ha capito di non poter stare senza di me( ancora un altra volta?)quindi mi tocca pensare che a questo punto ci sia stato altro.... se ci daremo davvero questa possibilità lo farò per prima cosa x i miei figli... xche prima vedere il mio bimbo piu grande essere triste xche papa deve andare a fare la notte è stata una pugnalata.. e poi anche x noi... xche magari dopo questo anno di crisi potrà esserci ancora qualcosa di piu bello


----------



## delusa86 (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> delusa, se senti davvero ciò che ho evidenziato allora si, fai bene a provarci seriamente. Ma davvero devi smettere di farti domande o metterti mille "se hanno fatto sesso ecc."...se decidi di mettere da parte tutto devi impegnarti (lui con te) a ricostruire il vostro rapporto.
> Se senti davvero di amarlo allora provaci, ma provaci davvero


grazie del conforto.... io si sento di amarlo.. ma lui non lo so se sente questa cosa.. come ha potuto baciare lei ancora adesso dopo tutto il casino che c è stato? lo so devo mettere da parte smettere d farmi domande... ma come si fa a partire con le bugie? xche a questo punto credo che sia andato a letto ancora con lei


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> grazie del conforto.... io si sento di amarlo.. ma lui non lo so se sente questa cosa.. come ha potuto baciare lei ancora adesso dopo tutto il casino che c è stato? lo so devo mettere da parte smettere d farmi domande... ma come si fa a partire con le bugie? xche a questo punto credo che sia andato a letto ancora con lei



Leggi anche me, sei molto giovane e forse l'idea del sesso è ancora più sconvolgente alla tua età.
Credimi, sposta la tua attenzione da questo tuo pensiero fisso ad uno molto, ma molto più determinante per il futuro della vostra coppia: quello del sentimento ancora esistente fra voi.
E' questo che conta: la voglia di ricostruire il rapporto perché sentite che ne vale la pena perché provate ancora qualcosa di bello.
Ti chiedi come abbia potuto baciarla nel mezzo del casino, o addirittura esserci ancora andato a letto.
Sicuramente tu non l'avresti fatto, vero? Pensa però che tu sei diversa da lui, hai un modo diverso di vedere le cose. Quello che per te è impossibile e grave non lo è forse per lui. 
Gli uomini (ma anche tante donne) si comportano in modo più istintuale, tu hai ammesso di aver eretto un muro davanti a voi, di aver fatto poco o nulla in questi mesi per cercare di ricucire (attenta: non è una critica, ma solo una constatazione) e lui è andato a cercare conforto e sesso da chi sapeva che glielo poteva dare, senza fare tante riflessioni, magari anche solo come valvola di sfogo ad una situazione pesante di casa vostra.
C'era già questa disponibile...ci vuole tanto poco per buttarsi tra le braccia dell'altra, specie se lo accoglie col sorriso.
Guarda che a volte siamo proprio noi, col nostro atteggiamento di chiusura e di condanna, a spingerli (o ri-spingerli) fra le braccia delle infami.
Spero di non essermi attirata le critiche dei moralisti o delle femministe...ma purtroppo succede.

La mia è un'analisi del caso basata su ciò che hai detto tu e sulla base dell'amore che provi per lui e di conseguenza il desiderio che hai di ricostruire. 
Metto da parte eventuali giudizi su tuo marito, che in questi casi, non portano a nulla perché noi siamo esterni mentre tu sei la sua compagna e tu sai certamente un po' più di noi cosa vorresti.
Ho azzardato dicendo "un po" perché so anche che sarai sicuramente confusa e un giorno penserai una cosa e il giorno dopo tutto il contrario.

Tutto questo discorso per dirti che se pensi che la strada migliore al momento sia quella di riprovare con lui: seguila, senza preconcetti e senza farti ossessionare dal fatto se ci è andato a letto o no.
Ma, poi, scusa una cosa: se tanto ci è già andato prima, una volta in più o meno che ti cambia?
Nulla, assolutamente nulla.
La sola cosa che cambia lo scenario è se si è innamorato della tizia.
Questo sì che cambierebbe tutte le carte in tavola...


----------



## Sole (23 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda che a volte *siamo proprio noi*, col nostro atteggiamento di chiusura e di condanna, *a spingerli (o ri-spingerli) fra le braccia delle infami*.


Io sono tra quelle che ha cercato di capire il perchè del tradimento mettendosi in discussione. A nemmeno due mesi dalla scoperta ero già in analisi a farmi mazzuolare per bene dalla mia psicologa senza averne la minima voglia. Eppure l'ho fatto e ora, a posteriori, so di aver fatto bene.

Ma per quanto possa mettermi in discussione, non mi riterrò mai responsabile delle scelte di mio marito e non le giustificherò mai sulla base delle mie eventuali colpe. E la stessa cosa credo dovrebbe fare Delusa.

L'atteggiamento di chiusura e di condanna nei primi sette mesi di crisi post-tradimento può starci eccome.

L'atteggiamento di un uomo che ha tradito e diventa consapevole del dolore della propria compagna, invece, dovrebbe dare la misura del suo amore per lei.


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Delusa...mi permetto di scrivere che puo'essere vero..e capitato anche a me ..di vedermi con altra e non combinare niente.Dagli fiducia..non fare soffrire i bimbi....promettilo a Lothar!!!


Lothar sei un tenerone! (è un complimento, non sono ironica)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> "la Corte Costituzionale (sentenza n. 166/1998) ha stabilito che in presenza di figli la casa familiare, indipendentemente da chi sia il titolare del diritto di proprietà, debba essere assegnata al genitore affidatario. Ciò non costituisce un riconoscimento della famiglia di fatto, poiché la decisione della Corte è stata presa al solo fine di tutelare gli interessi primari della prole."


sempre che una casa intestata ad una persona ma pagata dai suoceri, quindi ricevuta, senza fare il minimo sacrificio, non venga "magnà fora" per pagare le spese della guerra di giudiziale no?
Facile fare il fanfarone e pestare i piedi con i soldi altrui no?

A proposito di guerre converrai che a sto mondo i signori della guerra sono stati abilissimi ad armare popoli che non sono neppure in grado di sfamarsi no?

Il risultato a livello mondiale è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Ne valeva la pena?

Ma a me fa abbastanza schifo un marito che cita in giudizio sua moglie, e che una moglie per difendersi deve stare a questa guerra dopo essersi dissanguata in tentativi diplomatici.

Ci si separa perchè non si può più stare assieme non per ridurre l'altro al lastrico come punizione per un tradimento.
Questo per me è fuori da ogni ben di dio, e riporta una situazione civile, in situazioni da stato pakistano...

Ma se una povera donna sposa un integralista talebano di sè stesso...questi possono essere i terrificanti risvolti.

Per fortuna dico io, mi pare che le leggi siano...caro giudice i miei si vogliono separare a me bambino chi mi caga?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,
> stai parlando con una inguaribile romantica, anche a me piacerebbe pensare che le persone decidano di tornare per amore, certo che capita ma in piccola percentuale
> la realtà è un'altra si sceglie di tornare per svariati motivi: sicurezza, paura della solitudine, perchè si è abituati ad appoggiarsi all'altro per questioni pratiche, paura del giudizio degli altri, per paura delle difficoltà economiche ecc. ecc., e in ultimo, ma non ultimo per i figli ( che spesso sono usati anche essi come alibi)
> non giudico, ciascuno deve vivere la propria vita come meglio crede
> ma non usiamo però la parola amore, abusata, sfruttata e svuotata di significato


sono estremamente d'accordo con te, ma dopo aver teorizzato l'amore pratico nel matrimonio, io e mia moglie dopo aver letto la situazione di delusa ci siamo chiesti ma porco can come fanno con sti chiari di luna eh?
Capisco che lui ha buttato un'atomica in testa a sua moglie con la sparata non ti amo più, ma sappiamo che non la odia...no? é l'odio a distruggere non l'accordarsi in maniera utilitaristica per il bene di una famiglia no?

Sull'amore mi sa che qui sia un po' troppo amplificato l'amore tipico dipinto nelle telenovelas di rete 4...porco can troppa gente sogna quella realtà lì e si perde di vista la gioia che dà trovarsi magari un po' stanchi e delusi ma con la consapevolezza di aver creato qualcosa di solido...oddio non sarà perfetto....ma mia moglie dice sempre...meglio un orco buono che non passare la vita a pretendere un assurdo principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco...che tanto anche il cavallo farà le sue cacche...

Sono curioso di sapere come sono messi sti qua economicamente...perchè mai come ora si vedono famiglie in serissime difficoltà economiche....ovvio chi è benestante non sa come stanno quelle famiglie che al 20 del mese...hanno finito i loro soldini...


----------



## Duchessa (23 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Leggi anche me, sei molto giovane e forse l'idea del sesso è ancora più sconvolgente alla tua età.
> Credimi, sposta la tua attenzione da questo tuo pensiero fisso ad uno molto, ma molto più determinante per il futuro della vostra coppia: quello del sentimento ancora esistente fra voi.
> E' questo che conta: la voglia di ricostruire il rapporto perché sentite che ne vale la pena perché provate ancora qualcosa di bello.
> Ti chiedi come abbia potuto baciarla nel mezzo del casino, o addirittura esserci ancora andato a letto.
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## Sabina (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse sto sbagliando.. ma stanotte ho riflettuto tanto..... gli ho detto che x i nostri bimbi e poi anche x noi sia giusto darci un altra possibilità.. ma una vera possibilità... mettendo da parte tutto.. e provare giorno dopo giorno a ricostruire .. xche a a lasciarci siamo in tempo anche tra 2 mesi.... io ho sbagliato e mi sento solo una bambina x come mi sono comportata... non gli ho dato mai la possibilità di farsi perdonare.. ero sempre ferma li.. a pensare al mio dolore.. senza capire che nella vita tutti possono sbagliare..ma che si puo recuperare... forse proprio x questo lui mi è stato distante... io gli ho sempre messo un muro davanti... ho solo paura che andando via... poi non s possa tornare piu inditro... lui dice che cmq non lo sa se mi ama.. ma che possiamo provare.. xche magari l amore è stato solo messo da parte.... io lo amo e lo voglio con me..... ma adesso come sarà vivere con il dubbio che magari hanno fatto sesso? e se cosi fosse? tutto quello che penso credo verrebbe cancellato... lui dice che hanno solo parlato si sono visti 2 volte al di fuori del lavoro... questo xche io ho inizato ad uscire con un altro... quindi lui pensava che non l amassi piu e che quindi era libero di fare cio che meglio credeva.. però a differenza mia che gli ho detto mi sto vedendo con uno.. lui l ha tenuto nascosto.. e l ho scoperto guardando il dettaglio delle chiamate sul sito della vodafone


Anche se l'hanno fatto alla fine sono solo scopate. Quello che conta e' se c'è altro oltre a questo.
Ma perché fissarsi mentalmente all'atto sessuale e rovinarsi la vita solo per questo? Io mi preoccuperei più del fatto che dice di non essere più sicuro di amarmi. Quello che non trovava in casa lui ha provato a cercarla fuori.
Sei vuoi riprovarci devi buttarti tutto alle spalle e, con il suo aiuto, ricominciare da qui rendendovi conto che siete ormai due persone diverse. Potete anche prendere in considerazione il farvi aiutare.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche se l'hanno fatto alla fine sono solo scopate. Quello che conta e' se c'è altro oltre a questo.
> Ma perché fissarsi mentalmente all'atto sessuale e rovinarsi la vita solo per questo? Io mi preoccuperei più del fatto che dice di non essere più sicuro di amarmi. Quello che non trovava in casa lui ha provato a cercarla fuori.
> Sei vuoi riprovarci devi buttarti tutto alle spalle e, con il suo aiuto, ricominciare da qui rendendovi conto che siete ormai due persone diverse. Potete anche prendere in considerazione il farvi aiutare.


anche io mi preoccuperei più dei suoi sentimenti anzicchè di cio che ha fatto con il suo corpo...
scusa la mia durezza ma da quanto ho letto non credo che lui ti ami come una volta...
in un'altro post hai scritto anche (correggimi se sbaglio)che è tua intenzione riprovarci e magari "rimandare la separazione tra 2 mesi.."tipo..proviamo poi si vedrà...
no tesoro..non funziona così...il dolore non si puo cancellare...daccordo hai magari dato piupeso in tutto questo tempo alla tua sofferenza..hai seguito troppi pensieri maligni invece che adoperarti a ricostruire...ma ragiona...cos'altro avresti potuto fare???non E' PER NIENTE FACILE RICOMINCIARE DA CAPO,COME SE NULLA FOSSE ACCADUTO...non puoi buttarti tutto alle spalle così...chi riesce a scoprire tali cose e ripèrendersi facilmente nessuno...ci vuole tempo..è normale sentirsi come ti sei sentita...e poi che dovevi ricostruire???sei stata per caso tu a rompere qualcosa???ti dai colpe ma non ne hai...
magari non dovevi buttarti tra le braccia di un altro..ok...ma lui???lui doveva???
lui ha preso come pretesto quetsa tua scappatella...
stai rimandando la tua sofferenza è questo che voglio dirti...scusami se sono dura...combattiula adesso..affrontala una volta per tutte...stai sola...e fa che lui stia solo con i suoi pensieri...se non ci fossere stati figli ti avrei detto di staccare il cellulare...ma cerca di allontanarti per il tuo bene...
ti abbraccio e scusami


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono tra quelle che ha cercato di capire il perchè del tradimento mettendosi in discussione. A nemmeno due mesi dalla scoperta ero già in analisi a farmi mazzuolare per bene dalla mia psicologa senza averne la minima voglia. Eppure l'ho fatto e ora, a posteriori, so di aver fatto bene.
> 
> *Ma per quanto possa mettermi in discussione, non mi riterrò mai responsabile delle scelte di mio marito e non le giustificherò mai sulla base delle mie eventuali colpe. E la stessa cosa credo dovrebbe fare Delusa.*
> 
> ...



Sole, ma quello che ho evidenziato è logico e giusto. Delusa non deve assolutamente sentirsi colpevole dei misfatti del marito, come non mi ci sento io né te.
La mia era una "semplice" constatazione: il post-tradimento sappiamo tutti che periodo sia, devastante, allucinante...non trovo aggettivi così forti da poter esprimere quello che è stato per me e non intendo fare critiche sull'atteggiamento ostile o ostruzionista che di solito viene tenuto dal tradito, anche perché spesso non si riesce con la ragione a comportarsi in modo diverso. 
Abbiamo deciso di riprovarci, di tentare una ricostruzione e poi si diventa gli artefici di un'atmosfera invivibile in casa, vogliamo fargliela pagare per il male che ci ha fatto.
Lo so bene, l'ho fatto non riuscendo a non farlo. Eppure anch'io ho voluto con tutte le mie forze impegnarmi fin da subito e mi sono messa immediatamente nelle mani di qualcuno che ci potesse aiutare...eppure, quante volte ho vanificato i passi avanti che avevamo fatto.     
Quindi, so esattamente di cosa si parla.
Ma il rischio c'è quando si tira troppo la corda, specie quando dall'altra parte c'è un uomo e una donna (l'altra) che in quei frangenti diventa vincente perché disponibile, non rancorosa, accattivante...insomma tutto il contrario dell'immagine della moglie. 
La mia non era una critica, ripeto, è l'evidenziare una possibile "minaccia", un rischio ulteriore.
Non dimentichiamoci mai che un uomo è più debole psicologicamente e più suscettibile ai richiami del quieto vivere.


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

ciao delusa, come va oggi?


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ma quello che ho evidenziato è logico e giusto. Delusa non deve assolutamente sentirsi colpevole dei misfatti del marito, come non mi ci sento io né te.
> La mia era una "semplice" constatazione: il post-tradimento sappiamo tutti che periodo sia, devastante, allucinante...non trovo aggettivi così forti da poter esprimere quello che è stato per me e non intendo fare critiche sull'atteggiamento ostile o ostruzionista che di solito viene tenuto dal tradito, anche perché spesso non si riesce con la ragione a comportarsi in modo diverso.
> Abbiamo deciso di riprovarci, di tentare una ricostruzione e poi si diventa gli artefici di un'atmosfera invivibile in casa, vogliamo fargliela pagare per il male che ci ha fatto.
> Lo so bene, l'ho fatto non riuscendo a non farlo. Eppure anch'io ho voluto con tutte le mie forze impegnarmi fin da subito e mi sono messa immediatamente nelle mani di qualcuno che ci potesse aiutare...eppure, quante volte ho vanificato i passi avanti che avevamo fatto.
> ...




...scusate, ma ho dimenticato di aggiungere questo:

La conclusione a cui ho pensato è questa:
1° o riusciamo a starcene da sole, con tutto il carico che comporta e li mandiamo quindi affanculo
2° o decidiamo di tenerceli, se proprio i difetti che hanno non ci impediscono una accettabile convivenza, che si spera in miglioramento nel futuro, e si fa di tutto per ricostruire al meglio.

Io, altre alternative non ne vedo...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ma quello che ho evidenziato è logico e giusto. Delusa non deve assolutamente sentirsi colpevole dei misfatti del marito, come non mi ci sento io né te.
> La mia era una "semplice" constatazione: il post-tradimento sappiamo tutti che periodo sia, devastante, allucinante...non trovo aggettivi così forti da poter esprimere quello che è stato per me e non intendo fare critiche sull'atteggiamento ostile o ostruzionista che di solito viene tenuto dal tradito, anche perché spesso non si riesce con la ragione a comportarsi in modo diverso.
> Abbiamo deciso di riprovarci, di tentare una ricostruzione e poi si diventa gli artefici di un'atmosfera invivibile in casa, vogliamo fargliela pagare per il male che ci ha fatto.
> Lo so bene, l'ho fatto non riuscendo a non farlo. Eppure anch'io ho voluto con tutte le mie forze impegnarmi fin da subito e mi sono messa immediatamente nelle mani di qualcuno che ci potesse aiutare...eppure, quante volte ho vanificato i passi avanti che avevamo fatto.
> ...


la corda si tira purtroppo...io dal canto mio inizialmente non ne parlai molto appunto per i motivi da te elencati...poi piano piano inizia a metterlo al corrente di quel che provavo..di quel che non riuscivo piu a fare..di come mi sentivo e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta...non credo di aver esagerato ma ho avuto i miei momenti..e sapevo che fuori c'era lei..pronta ad approfittare dei miei malesseri...ma lui mi è stato vicino...mi ascoltava e capiva senza brontolare...PERCHè è COSI CHE FUNZIONA...IL DOLORE CHE SI PROVA NON PASSA...ma se vieni ascoltata e capita si allevia....e tutto ricomincia ad essere un po come prima...
chi lancia la palla lontano di deve preoccupare di recuperarla....di ritrovarla....
che cavolo di colpa abbiamo noi se gli ormoni di nostro marito impazziscono...se non è capace di starci accanto e capirci...in questo caso mi dispiace ma lui è colpevole e non solo...un codardo...che approfitta della debolezza di sua moglie...


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la corda si tira purtroppo...io dal canto mio inizialmente non ne parlai molto appunto per i motivi da te elencati...poi piano piano inizia a metterlo al corrente di quel che provavo..di quel che non riuscivo piu a fare..di come mi sentivo e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta...non credo di aver esagerato ma ho avuto i miei momenti..e sapevo che fuori c'era lei..pronta ad approfittare dei miei malesseri...ma lui mi è stato vicino...mi ascoltava e capiva senza brontolare...PERCHè è COSI CHE FUNZIONA...IL DOLORE CHE SI PROVA NON PASSA...ma se vieni ascoltata e capita si allevia....e tutto ricomincia ad essere un po come prima...
> chi lancia la palla lontano di deve preoccupare di recuperarla....di ritrovarla....
> che cavolo di colpa abbiamo noi se gli ormoni di nostro marito impazziscono...se non è capace di starci accanto e capirci..*.in questo caso mi dispiace ma lui è colpevole e non solo...un codardo...che approfitta della debolezza di sua moglie...[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusate, ma ho dimenticato di aggiungere questo:
> 
> La conclusione a cui ho pensato è questa:
> 1° o riusciamo a starcene da sole, con tutto il carico che comporta e li mandiamo quindi affanculo
> ...


anche io credo che non ci siano alternative anche se esistono tante sfaccettature.
io ho fatto una scelta, quella di ricostruire ma perchè lui ha detto che vuole dimostrarmi con i fatti che ama me, e che vuole vivere la vita insieme a me.
Sa che sarà un percorso lungo, faticoso per entrambi ma soprattutto per lui perchè dovrà gestire me e anche se stesso.
Sa anche che se non lo tradisco non è perchè ho giurato fedeltà, ma perchè non ne sento l'esigenza...sa che ora non avrei il freno morale del rispetto di un patto reciproco.
Sa che può parlare con me di ciò che prova e che in me sta trovando una donna che capisce. Lo sto aiutando a sentirsi anche lui accettato, perchè non voglio si conporti "bene" perchè deve espiare colpe, voglio che si comporti come un vero marito perchè lo desidera.
Sono arrivata alla conclusione che solo così ci stiamo dando una possibilità. 
Se lo vedo un po' strano mi faccio dei pensieri, se è il caso gliene parlo con tranquillità. 
Forse un giorno penserò che senza questo avvenimento ci saremmo persi. Sono passati 4 mesi dalla scoperta e 7 dalla fine della loro relazione...siamo ancora insieme nonostante tutto, qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la corda si tira purtroppo...io dal canto mio inizialmente non ne parlai molto appunto per i motivi da te elencati...poi piano piano inizia a metterlo al corrente di quel che provavo..di quel che non riuscivo piu a fare..di come mi sentivo e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta...non credo di aver esagerato ma ho avuto i miei momenti..e sapevo che fuori c'era lei..pronta ad approfittare dei miei malesseri...ma lui mi è stato vicino...mi ascoltava e capiva senza brontolare...PERCHè è COSI CHE FUNZIONA...IL DOLORE CHE SI PROVA NON PASSA...ma se vieni ascoltata e capita si allevia....e tutto ricomincia ad essere un po come prima...
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > GIUSTO...
> ...


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusate, ma ho dimenticato di aggiungere questo:
> 
> La conclusione a cui ho pensato è questa:
> 1° o riusciamo a starcene da sole, con tutto il carico che comporta e li mandiamo quindi affanculo
> ...


Secondo me dipende anche dall'età.
Cioè: se scopri un tradimento a 20 anni è diverso che a 30, a 40 o a 50!
Quando sei giovane reagisci diversamente per due motivi: primo: non hai vissuto una vita con lui\lei. Secondo: hai una vita davanti a te!
Io, a 50 anni, aggiungerei una terza possibilità: continui a vivere con lui\lei perchè gli vuoi bene, perchè fa parte di te, perchè non riesci a concepire la vita senza...Non perdoni, nè accetti quello che ha fatto, avrai sempre il dubbio che lo rifarà, ma riesci a fregartene perchè forse, a 50 anni, hai capito che la vita è fatta anche di questo.
A 50 anni, dopo che ne hai passati 30 a servizio della famiglia, finalmente capisci che c'è un mondo fuori da scoprire e che tuo marito\moglie è importante ma non è necessario\a.
Ti rimbocchi le maniche e pensi che forse non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere! :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> anche io credo che non ci siano alternative anche se esistono tante sfaccettature.
> io ho fatto una scelta, quella di ricostruire ma perchè lui ha detto che vuole dimostrarmi con i fatti che ama me, e che vuole vivere la vita insieme a me.
> Sa che sarà un percorso lungo, faticoso per entrambi ma soprattutto per lui perchè dovrà gestire me e anche se stesso.
> Sa anche che se non lo tradisco non è perchè ho giurato fedeltà, ma perchè non ne sento l'esigenza...sa che ora non avrei il freno morale del rispetto di un patto reciproco.
> ...


Io sono per l' "Alternativa Bubu" che è quella che sto adottando anche io. Non ho capito bene il grassetto, ma se intendi non rinfacciare gli errori commessi, niente recriminazioni, sono d'accordo anche su questo. Ma... guardia alta.


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sempre che una casa intestata ad una persona ma pagata dai suoceri, quindi ricevuta, senza fare il minimo sacrificio, non venga "magnà fora" per pagare le spese della guerra di giudiziale no?
> Facile fare il fanfarone e pestare i piedi con i soldi altrui no?
> 
> A proposito di guerre converrai che a sto mondo i signori della guerra sono stati abilissimi ad armare popoli che non sono neppure in grado di sfamarsi no?
> ...


Cos'e' te stai a caga' sotto se per caso tu' moje dovesse diventa' vendicativa?

ahahahahahah

Purtroppo non siamo tutti uguali e buoni come te e tu manco sai quanto t'invidio...

sei proprio un modello da imitare...

ahahahahah


----------



## Duchessa (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende anche dall'età.
> Cioè: se scopri un tradimento a 20 anni è diverso che a 30, a 40 o a 50!
> Quando sei giovane reagisci diversamente per due motivi: primo: non hai vissuto una vita con lui\lei. Secondo: hai una vita davanti a te!
> Io, a 50 anni, aggiungerei una terza possibilità: continui a vivere con lui\lei perchè gli vuoi bene, perchè fa parte di te, perchè non riesci a concepire la vita senza...Non perdoni, nè accetti quello che ha fatto, avrai sempre il dubbio che lo rifarà, ma riesci a fregartene perchè forse, a 50 anni, hai capito che la vita è fatta anche di questo.
> ...


Guarda che si potrebbe valutare tutto esattamente al contrario:
a 20 anni vedi un futuro immenso, e pensi di poterti permettere di buttare via del tempo nel fare tentativi, perchè sei ancora ottimista e fiducioso;
a 50 anni non vuoi sprecare "male" un giorno in più della tua vita, proprio perchè non ne vedi ancora molti davanti, e li vuoi vivere pienamente.


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Guarda che si potrebbe valutare tutto esattamente al contrario:
> a 20 anni vedi un futuro immenso, e pensi di poterti permettere di buttare via del tempo nel fare tentativi, perchè sei ancora ottimista e fiducioso;
> a 50 anni non vuoi sprecare "male" un giorno in più della tua vita, proprio perchè non ne vedi ancora molti davanti, e li vuoi vivere pienamente.


Certo, in queste cose tutto è il contrario di tutto.
Io preferisco salvare la famiglia, restare con un uomo che mi ha delusa ma al quale voglio bene, e cominciare a vivere la mia vita.
Ovviamente ognuno di noi ha una testa propria :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Guarda che si potrebbe valutare tutto esattamente al contrario:
> a 20 anni vedi un futuro immenso, e pensi di poterti permettere di buttare via del tempo nel fare tentativi, perchè sei ancora ottimista e fiducioso;
> a 50 anni non vuoi sprecare "male" un giorno in più della tua vita, proprio perchè non ne vedi ancora molti davanti, e li vuoi vivere pienamente.


Io sono d'accordo con tutte e due, ma in parte. A 20 anni ti chiedi se vuoi vivere la tua vita con quella persona, dovendo fare l'investimento di darle fiducia per il futuro; hai relativamente poco da perdere se consideri quanto hai investito, ma moltissimo se pensi di poter fare una scelta sbagliata. A 40 (i 50 li cito poi quando ci arrivo, tra 45 anni) pensi a tutto quello che hai investito e ti chiedi se hai voglia di rischiare nuovamente, sapendo che quello che puoi investire è anche tutto ciò che ti rimane, o quasi.


----------



## delusa86 (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ciao delusa, come va oggi?



diciamo peggio di ieri... questa mattina mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme dopo questo riavvicinamento... pensava che era davvero  tutto finito... xche io stavo frequentando quel ragazzo e quindi che ormai x me lui non contava piu niente.. e cosi sono ritornati sui loro possi... non so di preciso cosa si siano detti... so che gli ha raccontato tutti i cazzi nostri.. x giunta che io uscivo con quello....che cmq era una storia finita e che voleva iniziare qualcosa con lei.... poi dice che da quando domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano tutto è cambiato x lui... e adesso cosa faccio?
oggi altri casini con lei... povera ha paura che chiamo il marito... mi ha scritto x messaggi xche ha detto che con me al tel non voleva parlarci... mahhh.. e cmq mi ha detto  che è stato lui a cercarla xche voleva parlargli e lei ha solo fatto questo... che la colpa non è sua se siamo arrivati a questi punti.... che io e lei non abbiamo niente da dirci questa colta... e poi ha chiesto a me che intenzioni ha lui ... a me lo chiede? mah poi basta.. lui ha il tel spento e quindi non so


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> diciamo peggio di ieri... questa mattina mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme dopo questo riavvicinamento... pensava che era davvero tutto finito... xche io stavo frequentando quel ragazzo e quindi che ormai x me lui non contava piu niente.. e cosi sono ritornati sui loro possi... non so di preciso cosa si siano detti... so che gli ha raccontato tutti i cazzi nostri.. x giunta che io uscivo con quello....che cmq era una storia finita e che voleva iniziare qualcosa con lei.... poi dice che da quando domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano tutto è cambiato x lui... e adesso cosa faccio?
> oggi altri casini con lei... povera ha paura che chiamo il marito... mi ha scritto x messaggi xche ha detto che con me al tel non voleva parlarci... mahhh.. e cmq mi ha detto che è stato lui a cercarla xche voleva parlargli e lei ha solo fatto questo... che la colpa non è sua se siamo arrivati a questi punti.... che io e lei non abbiamo niente da dirci questa colta... e poi ha chiesto a me che intenzioni ha lui ... a me lo chiede? mah poi basta.. lui ha il tel spento e quindi non so



no aspetta ma questa c'ha pure il coraggio di mandarti sms???? no ma dico io ma il mondo va al contrario?


----------



## Duchessa (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con tutte e due, ma in parte. A 20 anni ti chiedi se vuoi vivere la tua vita con quella persona, dovendo fare l'investimento di darle fiducia per il futuro; hai relativamente poco da perdere se consideri quanto hai investito, ma moltissimo se pensi di poter fare una scelta sbagliata. A 40 (i 50 li cito poi quando ci arrivo, tra 45 anni) pensi a tutto quello che hai investito e ti chiedi se hai voglia di rischiare nuovamente, sapendo che quello che puoi investire è anche tutto ciò che ti rimane, o quasi.


Infatti esistono le 2 visioni estreme opposte, e tutte quelle intermedie. Come esistono 2 motori estremi che muovono alla fine le persone: la paura da una parte, che fa conservare, e il coraggio dall'altra, che fa cambiare (più spesso un mix di entrambe).
Purtroppo a 20 anni non si è solitamente consapevoli come a 40 o 50 (oibò, a volte neanche a 60)


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> diciamo peggio di ieri... questa mattina mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme dopo questo riavvicinamento... pensava che era davvero tutto finito... xche io stavo frequentando quel ragazzo e quindi che ormai x me lui non contava piu niente.. e cosi sono ritornati sui loro possi... non so di preciso cosa si siano detti... so che gli ha raccontato tutti i cazzi nostri.. x giunta che io uscivo con quello....che cmq era una storia finita e che voleva iniziare qualcosa con lei.... poi dice che da quando domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano tutto è cambiato x lui... e adesso cosa faccio?
> oggi altri casini con lei... povera ha paura che chiamo il marito... mi ha scritto x messaggi xche ha detto che con me al tel non voleva parlarci... mahhh.. e cmq mi ha detto che è stato lui a cercarla xche voleva parlargli e lei ha solo fatto questo... che la colpa non è sua se siamo arrivati a questi punti.... che io e lei non abbiamo niente da dirci questa colta... e poi ha chiesto a me che intenzioni ha lui ... a me lo chiede? mah poi basta.. lui ha il tel spento e quindi non so


Secondo me a questo punto lui rischia di perdere tutte e due.
L'amante lo sta rimandando da te, adesso ha paura del marito, capito? 
Se fossi in te lo lascerei da solo per un bel po', così si rende conto della cantonata che ha preso!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no aspetta ma questa c'ha pure il coraggio di mandarti sms???? no ma dico io ma il mondo va al contrario?



si va al contrario..e non solo...
lo sapevi che quando va al contrario gira anche piu veloce????

per inciso..racconto una cosa(gia scritta in qualche post da me)
quando mio marito telefono alla sua amica dicendogli"*sto perdendo la mia famiglia *finiamola qua....
lei rispose:ma ti sembra giusto trattarmi così...lasciarmi così?????????per telefono????
il giorno seguente ando a cercarlo piangendo che non era giusto...perchè dovevano chiarire(ma chiarire cosa?????dico..con me doveva chiarire semmai...più chiaro di così...)

io non versai una lacrima quando dissi a lui che me ne andavo nonostante 10 anni di vuita insieme e una figlia...
lei pianse tutto il giorno pregandolo di stare con lei....

porco mondo


----------



## delusa86 (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no aspetta ma questa c'ha pure il coraggio di mandarti sms???? no ma dico io ma il mondo va al contrario?


si e anche un bel po di messaggi.....  e che mi ha chiesto a me cosa aveva deciso di fare lui?? ma questa ha 33 anni?


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si va al contrario..e non solo...
> lo sapevi che quando va al contrario gira anche piu veloce????
> 
> per inciso..racconto una cosa(gia scritta in qualche post da me)
> ...


no comment..... 



delusa86 ha detto:


> si e anche un bel po di messaggi..... e che mi ha chiesto a me cosa aveva deciso di fare lui?? ma questa ha 33 anni?


no comment....


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si e anche un bel po di messaggi..... e che mi ha chiesto a me cosa aveva deciso di fare lui?? ma questa ha 33 anni?



Il gioco per lei era bello finchè lui rimaneva sposato, adesso non le piace più e lo sta scaricando a te!


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Il gioco per lei era bello finchè lui rimaneva sposato, adesso non le piace più e lo sta scaricando a te!


ma lei un marito ce l'ha già...mica gliene serve un altro!


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lei un marito ce l'ha già...mica gliene serve un altro!


Appunto!! Adesso che lui potrebbe essere libero a lei non piace più.
Non lo vuole più e lo riscarica alla moglie.
Che schifo però...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Il gioco per lei era bello finchè lui rimaneva sposato, adesso non le piace più e lo sta scaricando a te!



entrambi avranno quel che meritano...
date tempo al tempo...
ho imparato che nella vita non occorre scomodarsi con vendette o parole dure e quant'altro...
bisogna solo aspettare....
anche se un bel vaffanculo ci potrebbe stare....


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> diciamo peggio di ieri... questa mattina mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme dopo questo riavvicinamento... pensava che era davvero  tutto finito... xche io stavo frequentando quel ragazzo e quindi che ormai x me lui non contava piu niente.. e cosi sono ritornati sui loro possi... non so di preciso cosa si siano detti... so che gli ha raccontato tutti i cazzi nostri.. x giunta che io uscivo con quello....che cmq era una storia finita e che voleva iniziare qualcosa con lei.... poi dice che da quando domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano tutto è cambiato x lui... e adesso cosa faccio?
> oggi altri casini con lei... povera ha paura che chiamo il marito... mi ha scritto x messaggi xche ha detto che con me al tel non voleva parlarci... mahhh.. e cmq mi ha detto  che è stato lui a cercarla xche voleva parlargli e lei ha solo fatto questo... che la colpa non è sua se siamo arrivati a questi punti.... che io e lei non abbiamo niente da dirci questa colta... e poi ha chiesto a me che intenzioni ha lui ... a me lo chiede? mah poi basta.. lui ha il tel spento e quindi non so


maro' che situazione di merda vivere col terrore di essere sputtanati da un momento all'altro...

me sa perche' probabilmente il suo maritino le avra' detto a caratteri cubitali che alla prossima la sbatte fori a calci in culo...

fa' na' cosa....metti tutto il trio alla prova...vai de telefono...

t'autorizzo...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Appunto!! Adesso che lui potrebbe essere libero a lei non piace più.
> Non lo vuole più e lo riscarica alla moglie.
> *Che schifo però*...


le persone in questione non meritano tanta gentilezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> diciamo peggio di ieri... questa mattina mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme dopo questo riavvicinamento... *pensava che era davvero tutto finito... xche io stavo frequentando quel ragazzo e quindi che ormai x me lui non contava piu niente*.. e cosi sono ritornati sui loro possi... non so di preciso cosa si siano detti... *so che gli ha raccontato tutti i cazzi nostri.. x giunta che io uscivo con quello*....che cmq era una storia finita e che voleva iniziare qualcosa con lei.... poi dice che da quando domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano tutto è cambiato x lui... e adesso cosa faccio?
> oggi altri casini con lei... povera ha paura che chiamo il marito... mi ha scritto x messaggi xche ha detto che con me al tel non voleva parlarci... mahhh.. e cmq mi ha detto che è stato lui a cercarla xche voleva parlargli e lei ha solo fatto questo... che la colpa non è sua se siamo arrivati a questi punti.... che io e lei non abbiamo niente da dirci questa colta... e poi ha chiesto a me che intenzioni ha lui ... a me lo chiede? mah poi basta.. lui ha il tel spento e quindi non so


So che ti faccio male dicendoti quanto segue, quindi... se non vuoi, salta il post. Per il grassetto nero: neanche un adolescente avrebbe avuto il coraggio di tirare fuori una scusa del genere. Se io ho chiuso con l'amante non la vado a cercare perchè mia moglie mi ha detto che esce con un altro, se proprio devo fare qualcosa, piango, urlo e strepito e magari non accetto il comportamento e me ne vado ma non colgo la palla al balzo per ritrombarmi l'amante. Se ho un minimo di palle. Per il grassetto rosso: ti ha mancato doppiamente di rispetto, andando a parlare di cose vostre con lei. Mette lei e te sullo stesso piano... e non lo siete. Lasciamo stare quello che gli passa per la testa o per le braghe. Tu sei la madre dei suoi figli, sei la compagna, lei no. Lui cambia idea come una banderuola... e tu aspetti di vedere da che parte gira. Facile che quendo pensi di aver capito la direzione, questa giri ancora. Tu hai due figlie, sei giovane e meriti sicuramente di non doverti svegliare ogni mattina chiedendoti cosa pensi lui di fare oggi nella sua vita. Scusami della franchezza, questo ovviamente è quello che mi viene da dire leggendo i tuoi post, solo tu puoi sapere quanto io sia lontana dalla realtà.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' che situazione di merda vivere col terrore di essere sputtanati da un momento all'altro...
> 
> me sa perche' probabilmente il suo maritino le avra' detto a caratteri cubitali che alla prossima la sbatte fori a calci in culo...
> 
> ...


PANICO...
NON VORREI ESSERE NEI LORO PANNI..MA SOPRATTUTTO NELLE LORO MUTANDE.....
a parte tutto..certo si cerca di scherzare,ironizzare per rendere la cosa meno triste...almeno ci proviamo...
ma la situazione è davvero...pesante...
io sinceramente non so cosa farei...davvero...o forse non saprei da dove cominciare...se da lei dal marito di lei o da lui...o forse non farei nulla...
che casino...
un abbraccio delusa...un abbraccio forte


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> So che ti faccio male dicendoti quanto segue, quindi... se non vuoi, salta il post. Per il grassetto nero: neanche un adolescente avrebbe avuto il coraggio di tirare fuori una scusa del genere. Se io ho chiuso con l'amante non la vado a cercare perchè mia moglie mi ha detto che esce con un altro, se proprio devo fare qualcosa, piango, urlo e strepito e magari non accetto il comportamento e me ne vado ma non colgo la palla al balzo per ritrombarmi l'amante. Se ho un minimo di palle. Per il grassetto rosso: ti ha mancato doppiamente di rispetto, andando a parlare di cose vostre con lei. Mette lei e te sullo stesso piano... e non lo siete. Lasciamo stare quello che gli passa per la testa o per le braghe. Tu sei la madre dei suoi figli, sei la compagna, lei no. Lui cambia idea come una banderuola... e tu aspetti di vedere da che parte gira. Facile che quendo pensi di aver capito la direzione, questa giri ancora. Tu hai due figlie, sei giovane e meriti sicuramente di non doverti svegliare ogni mattina chiedendoti cosa pensi lui di fare oggi nella sua vita. Scusami della franchezza, questo ovviamente è quello che mi viene da dire leggendo i tuoi post, solo tu puoi sapere quanto io sia lontana dalla realtà.


che donna! :up:


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono per l' "Alternativa Bubu" che è quella che sto adottando anche io. Non ho capito bene il grassetto, ma se intendi *non rinfacciare gli errori commessi, niente recriminazioni*, sono d'accordo anche su questo. Ma... guardia alta.


esatto. nel mio caso Lui ha molta difficoltà ad accettarsi per ciò che ha fatto (non è facile levare una maschera e vedere davvero come sei stato capace di fare del male)...intendervo proprio aiutarlo anche a non considerarsi un livello sotto il mio, ma a considerare la cosa come un punto di partenza per migliorarsi, per essere persona "nuova".


----------



## delusa86 (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' che situazione di merda vivere col terrore di essere sputtanati da un momento all'altro...
> 
> me sa perche' probabilmente il suo maritino le avra' detto a caratteri cubitali che alla prossima la sbatte fori a calci in culo...
> 
> ...



è stata molto fortunata che domenica quando ho telefonato ha risposto lei... xche se rispondeva lui.... gli avrei detto tutto.... poi la tro... avrà messo il silenzioso nel tel di casa... ma so perfettamente dove abitano... quindi... ma non so anche fare questo... dove mi porterebbe


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è stata molto fortunata che domenica quando ho telefonato ha risposto lei... xche se rispondeva lui.... gli avrei detto tutto.... poi la tro... avrà messo il silenzioso nel tel di casa... ma so perfettamente dove abitano... *quindi... ma non so anche fare questo... dove mi porterebbe*


lascia stare...non ne vale la pena!


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> esatto. nel mio caso Lui ha molta difficoltà ad accettarsi per ciò che ha fatto (non è facile levare una maschera e vedere davvero come sei stato capace di fare del male)...intendervo proprio aiutarlo anche a non considerarsi un livello sotto il mio, ma a considerare la cosa come un punto di partenza per migliorarsi, per essere persona "nuova".


non esagerare col buonismo eccessivo a "proteggerlo pure...

fargli fare le ossa...


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è stata molto fortunata che domenica quando ho telefonato ha risposto lei... xche se rispondeva lui.... gli avrei detto tutto.... poi la tro... avrà messo il silenzioso nel tel di casa... ma so perfettamente dove abitano... quindi... ma non so anche fare questo... dove mi porterebbe


Scusa ma davvero tuo marito è un deficente. Si deve essere bevuto il cervello perchè questo atteggiamento mi sembra davvero fatto da un ragazzino e non da un uomo con anche dei figli piccoli. Io sono basita!
non sono per la violenza, ma ditemi se non ci vorrebbe una bella legnata da parte di un fratello/padre.
nella vita succede di non amare più, ma le cose che dice quest'uomo non si possono sertire e che cavolo!!!!

Ma i tuoi che ti dicono?


----------



## delusa86 (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> So che ti faccio male dicendoti quanto segue, quindi... se non vuoi, salta il post. Per il grassetto nero: neanche un adolescente avrebbe avuto il coraggio di tirare fuori una scusa del genere. Se io ho chiuso con l'amante non la vado a cercare perchè mia moglie mi ha detto che esce con un altro, se proprio devo fare qualcosa, piango, urlo e strepito e magari non accetto il comportamento e me ne vado ma non colgo la palla al balzo per ritrombarmi l'amante. Se ho un minimo di palle. Per il grassetto rosso: ti ha mancato doppiamente di rispetto, andando a parlare di cose vostre con lei. Mette lei e te sullo stesso piano... e non lo siete. Lasciamo stare quello che gli passa per la testa o per le braghe. Tu sei la madre dei suoi figli, sei la compagna, lei no. Lui cambia idea come una banderuola... e tu aspetti di vedere da che parte gira. Facile che quendo pensi di aver capito la direzione, questa giri ancora. Tu hai due figlie, sei giovane e meriti sicuramente di non doverti svegliare ogni mattina chiedendoti cosa pensi lui di fare oggi nella sua vita. Scusami della franchezza, questo ovviamente è quello che mi viene da dire leggendo i tuoi post, solo tu puoi sapere quanto io sia lontana dalla realtà.


accetto qualsiasi opinione .. figurati... tra un po arriverà ma sinceramente non so cosa dirgli.. fino a ieri a giurarmi che non avevano fatto sesso in questo periodo e poi x paura che me lo dicesse lei( xche 7 mesi fa quando era scoppiato il casino lei era venuta sotto casa mia con tanto di messaggi inviati da lui e a racontarmi la loro stroia) ha pensato bene di dirmelo stamattina x telefono..... fa male.. ma non come 7 mesi fa... ma inizio a pensare che forse questa sua voglia di riprovarci con tutte le nostre forza sia solo x il bene dei bambini.... e non x il nostro... sono stata chiara prima... gli ho detto che x non far soffrire i miei bimbi e xche cmq sento che l amore x lui non è morto vorrei riprovarci... ma di non farlo solo ed esclusivamente x loro... se il suo cuore e la sua testa sono da lei.... io non posso obbligarlo a restare x provare con me


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non esagerare col buonismo eccessivo a "proteggerlo pure...
> 
> fargli fare le ossa...


  beh credimi che le ossa le sta facendo


----------



## delusa86 (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Scusa ma davvero tuo marito è un deficente. Si deve essere bevuto il cervello perchè questo atteggiamento mi sembra davvero fatto da un ragazzino e non da un uomo con anche dei figli piccoli. Io sono basita!
> non sono per la violenza, ma ditemi se non ci vorrebbe una bella legnata da parte di un fratello/padre.
> nella vita succede di non amare più, ma le cose che dice quest'uomo non si possono sertire e che cavolo!!!!
> 
> Ma i tuoi che ti dicono?



mia mamma sa perfettamente come sono andate le cose.. ma non me la sono sentita di dirle che anche questa volta sono stati a letto insieme....mi dice che cmq sono io che devo decidere.. se perdonare o meno quello che mi ha fatto... di provare e come andrà andrà.. mio padre.. be non sa nulla di quello che sta succedendo in questo periodo xche è meglio cosi.... ha saputo di 7 mesi fa.. ma di adesso no


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è stata molto fortunata che domenica quando ho telefonato ha risposto lei... xche se rispondeva lui.... gli avrei detto tutto.... poi la tro... avrà messo il silenzioso nel tel di casa... ma so perfettamente dove abitano... quindi... ma non so anche fare questo... dove mi porterebbe


chiaramente l'embolo va assecondato " a caldo"...pero' anche freddo ha il suo perche'...

ma poi scusa cos'hai da perdere visto che siete gia' cosi' "intime"???..per me niente...

invocare e nascondersi dietro la dignita' nel non farlo, negli altri viene vista solo come coglionaggine...


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> beh credimi che le ossa le sta facendo


se se ce credo, come no...

t'ho inquadrata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> accetto qualsiasi opinione .. figurati... tra un po arriverà ma sinceramente non so cosa dirgli.. fino a ieri a giurarmi che non avevano fatto sesso in questo periodo e poi x paura che me lo dicesse lei(* xche 7 mesi fa quando era scoppiato il casino lei era venuta sotto casa mia con tanto di messaggi inviati da lui e a racontarmi la loro stroia*) ha pensato bene di dirmelo stamattina x telefono..... fa male.. ma non come 7 mesi fa... ma inizio a pensare che forse questa sua voglia di riprovarci con tutte le nostre forza sia solo x il bene dei bambini.... e non x il nostro... sono stata chiara prima... gli ho detto che x non far soffrire i miei bimbi e xche cmq sento che l amore x lui non è morto vorrei riprovarci... ma di non farlo solo ed esclusivamente x loro... se il suo cuore e la sua testa sono da lei.... io non posso obbligarlo a restare x provare con me


sinceramente... il fatto di essere messa sullo stesso piano di una facocera del genere... non ti fa passare la voglia di farti scegliere da lui? Guarda, capisco che prima di sfasciare la famiglia dei propri figli, con annessi e connessi, situazione economica inclusa, uno ci debba pensare bene, ma... io se fossi in te mi porrei il problema di volerlo scegliere ancora io, non di farmi scegliere da lui. E lo dico da persona che attualmente ci sta ancora pensando. Per me la cosa più grave del tradimento di mio marito è stata non essere riuscito a proteggerci da quella squallida persona che aveva scelto per amante, è questo che tutt'oggi non riesco a perdonargli: se mi avesse messa sullo stesso piano credo proprio che non gli avrei dato nessun'altra occasione.


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sinceramente... il fatto di essere messa sullo stesso piano di una facocera del genere... non ti fa passare la voglia di farti scegliere da lui? Guarda, capisco che prima di sfasciare la famiglia dei propri figli, con annessi e connessi, situazione economica inclusa, uno ci debba pensare bene, ma... io se fossi in te mi porrei il problema di volerlo scegliere ancora io, non di farmi scegliere da lui. E lo dico da persona che attualmente ci sta ancora pensando. Per me la cosa più grave del tradimento di mio marito è stata non essere riuscito a proteggerci da quella squallida persona che aveva scelto per amante, è questo che tutt'oggi non riesco a perdonargli: se mi avesse messa sullo stesso piano credo proprio che non gli avrei dato nessun'altra occasione.



Non prendetevela con le amanti, ma solo con i vostri mariti!
Non li hanno mica costretti?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2012)

Quoto ogni parola...


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se se ce credo, come no...
> 
> t'ho inquadrata...


ahahahahhahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non prendetevela con le amanti, ma solo con i vostri mariti!
> Non li hanno mica costretti?


ma quando i mariti le fanno andare addirittura sotto casa, come fai ad ignorare ste robe?


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quando i mariti le fanno andare addirittura sotto casa, come fai ad ignorare ste robe?



Ti sei risposta da sola: sono i mariti che le fanno andare sotto casa. :smile:
Anche io ucciderei l'amante di mio marito che oltre tutto è sposata e ha due figli, ma poi, ripensandoci: lei che c'entra? Non lo ha mica violentato.
Diciamo che si sono divertiti entrambi, ma a me di lei che mi frega??? E' lui che mi ha delusa...


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta da sola: sono i mariti che le fanno andare sotto casa. :smile:
> Anche io ucciderei l'amante di mio marito che oltre tutto è sposata e ha due figli, ma poi, ripensandoci: lei che c'entra? Non lo ha mica violentato.
> Diciamo che si sono divertiti entrambi, ma a me di lei che mi frega??? E' lui che mi ha delusa...


???
sola???

ao'...ahahahahah

comunque per delusa il caso e' diverso...n'artro po' gl'assaggia pure er sugo oltre alla carne che ha gia' assaggiato..

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ???
> sola???
> 
> ao'...ahahahahah
> ...


vabbè Stè... a me oggi m'hanno scambiato per un uomo!


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> diciamo peggio di ieri... questa mattina mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme dopo questo riavvicinamento... pensava che era davvero  tutto finito... xche io stavo frequentando quel ragazzo e quindi che ormai x me lui non contava piu niente.. e cosi sono ritornati sui loro possi... non so di preciso cosa si siano detti... so che gli ha raccontato tutti i cazzi nostri.. x giunta che io uscivo con quello....che cmq era una storia finita e che voleva iniziare qualcosa con lei.... poi dice che da quando domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano tutto è cambiato x lui... e adesso cosa faccio?
> oggi altri casini con lei... povera ha paura che chiamo il marito... mi ha scritto x messaggi xche ha detto che con me al tel non voleva parlarci... mahhh.. e cmq mi ha detto  che è stato lui a cercarla xche voleva parlargli e lei ha solo fatto questo... che la colpa non è sua se siamo arrivati a questi punti.... che io e lei non abbiamo niente da dirci questa colta... e poi ha chiesto a me che intenzioni ha lui ... a me lo chiede? mah poi basta.. lui ha il tel spento e quindi non so


Ok,allora vuoi continuare ad essere presa per i fondelli.
Capisco il non voler sfasciare una famiglia,ma nemmeno guardarsi allo specchio e cercare di resistere ai conati di vomito,pensando a quale livello sia sceso l'amor proprio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non prendetevela con le amanti, ma solo con i vostri mariti!
> Non li hanno mica costretti?


E' esattamente quello che dicevo: io non ho perdonato lui. Di lei... mica ho sposato lei io.Era lui che non doveva permettere quello che è successo.


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè Stè... a me oggi m'hanno scambiato per un uomo!


ah ecco, serviva na' compensazione cosmica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah ecco, serviva na' compensazione cosmica...
> 
> ahahahahah


e certo! par condicio no?:carneval:


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non prendetevela con le amanti, ma solo con i vostri mariti!
> Non li hanno mica costretti?


Io invece penso che un'amante debba avere un minimo di dignità restando nei confini tracciati dal ruolo che le compete. Leggere di amanti che vanno dalle mogli armate di messaggi e di pretese mi mette un'infinita tristezza. E se mio marito avesse rapporti con simili persone, non penso che riuscirei a limitare la mia rabbia.

E capisco bene quello che dice Sbriciolata. Se come traditrice avessi solo il sentore di essermi infilata in una storia con un uomo che provasse in qualche modo a insinuarsi nella relazione tra me e mio marito, penso che lo saluterei all'istante.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece penso che un'amante debba avere un minimo di dignità restando nei confini tracciati dal ruolo che le compete. Leggere di amanti che vanno dalle mogli armate di messaggi e di pretese mi mette un'infinita tristezza. E se mio marito avesse rapporti con simili persone, non penso che riuscirei a limitare la mia rabbia.
> 
> E capisco bene quello che dice Sbriciolata. Se come traditrice avessi solo il sentore di essermi infilata in una storia con un uomo che provasse in qualche modo a insinuarsi nella relazione tra me e mio marito, penso che lo saluterei all'istante.


Ciao Sole!Verissimo quello che scrivi e approvo molto..dei coniugi non bisogna mai parlare,a parte che 'e'indelicato,ma sono cose troppo personali.
Io non ho mai chiesto,ne mi e'sto chiesto,solo una mi chiese come era fisicamente mia moglie e stop.
e'una questione di classe e buon gusto,e cultura che non tutte posseggono.Adesso ho un contatto che forse diventera'importante...e'sposata come me..ma mai nominati marito e moglie...Si fa'cosi'.


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece penso che un'amante debba avere un minimo di dignità restando nei confini tracciati dal ruolo che le compete. Leggere di amanti che vanno dalle mogli armate di messaggi e di pretese mi mette un'infinita tristezza. E se mio marito avesse rapporti con simili persone, non penso che riuscirei a limitare la mia rabbia.
> 
> E capisco bene quello che dice Sbriciolata. Se come traditrice avessi solo il sentore di essermi infilata in una storia con un uomo che provasse in qualche modo a insinuarsi nella relazione tra me e mio marito, penso che lo saluterei all'istante.


A questo punto devo dire quello che penso.
L'infinita tristezza a me la mette già colei o colui che va con persone sposate (e viceversa)!
Queste storie grette e meschine sono squallide al di là dei messaggi, telefonate, visite sotto casa...
Perchè non tirate fuori le palle e fate una scelta? O la moglie\marito o l'amante?
E' facile avere entrambe le situazioni, molto, troppo comodo!
Tanto a casa c'è un coglione, o una cogliona, che per colpa vostra vive una vita immaginaria.
Mi fa davvero schifo una persona che fa il doppio gioco.


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> A questo punto devo dire quello che penso.
> *L'infinita tristezza a me la mette già colei o colui che va con persone sposate (e viceversa)!
> *Queste storie grette e meschine sono squallide al di là dei messaggi, telefonate, visite sotto casa...
> Perchè non tirate fuori le palle e fate una scelta? O la moglie\marito o l'amante?
> ...


Questo posso capirlo e condividerlo.

Ma penso che anche nello squallore di una storia clandestina si debba cercare di tutelare il proprio partner e stabilire dei confini ben precisi. Credo che certe sfumature, una volta che un tradimento è stato svelato, facciano la differenza. Tanto che Sbriciolata, prima, diceva che a certe condizioni non sarebbe riuscita a perdonare suo marito.

Un tradimento fa sempre male. Ma dover affrontare le pretese di amanti isteriche può rasentare l'umiliazione per una persona che sta già soffrendo.


----------



## exstermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo posso capirlo e condividerlo.
> 
> Ma penso che anche nello squallore di una storia clandestina si debba cercare di tutelare il proprio partner e stabilire dei confini ben precisi. Credo che certe sfumature, una volta che un tradimento è stato svelato, facciano la differenza. Tanto che Sbriciolata, prima, diceva che a certe condizioni non sarebbe riuscita a perdonare suo marito.
> 
> Un tradimento fa sempre male. Ma dover affrontare le pretese di amanti isteriche può rasentare l'umiliazione per una persona che sta già soffrendo.


Per me la dignita' quando uno arriva a tradire nun sa manco dove sta di casa....

comunque vedo piuttosto in certi racconti, un sentirsi ganzi e voler distruggere psicologicamente i/le consorti facendoli sentire delle merdacce.....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> A questo punto devo dire quello che penso.
> L'infinita tristezza a me la mette già colei o colui che va con persone sposate (e viceversa)!
> Queste storie grette e meschine sono squallide al di là dei messaggi, telefonate, visite sotto casa...
> Perchè non tirate fuori le palle e fate una scelta? O la moglie\marito o l'amante?
> ...



cara Ferita non puoi capire,per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e'il piacere del forever young,dal momento che siamo noi,oltre i 50,i maggiori traditori.
Non e'per niente squallido..specialmente come stamattina,quando la nuova lei che inseguo,mi ha gratificato di giudizi positivi..che a casa mia non sento  da un pezzo..anzi.....


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Ferita non puoi capire,per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e'il piacere del *forever young*,dal momento che siamo noi,oltre i 50,i maggiori traditori.
> Non e'per niente squallido..specialmente come stamattina,quando *la nuova lei che inseguo*,mi ha gratificato di giudizi positivi..che *a casa mia non sento  da un pezzo..anzi*.....


mi interessa la teoria del forever young davvero.
ma come mai a casa tua non hai mai giudizi positivi? Forse li ottieni perchè insegui le tue prede? le corteggi? mentre non impieghi le stesse energie per la moglie che hai in casa?
Non so' ma alle volte mi sembra davvero che ci si dimentichi che per ottenere occorre anche dare


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Ferita non puoi capire,per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e'il piacere del forever young,dal momento che siamo noi,oltre i 50,i maggiori traditori.
> Non e'per niente squallido..specialmente come stamattina,quando la nuova lei che inseguo,mi ha gratificato di giudizi positivi..che a casa mia non sento  da un pezzo..anzi.....



Non è per niente squallido finché la ruota gira a tuo favore Lothar.
E' ovvio che se ti apparisse squallido, o peggio, disgustoso, non ti comporteresti così.
Ma le vedute cambiano quando si viene beccati e in un nanosecondo la tua vita si stravolge in negativo.
E' allora che realizzi quanto immani siano state le cazzate commesse...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> mi interessa la teoria del forever young davvero.
> ma come mai a casa tua non hai mai giudizi positivi? Forse li ottieni perchè insegui le tue prede? le corteggi? mentre non impieghi le stesse energie per la moglie che hai in casa?
> Non so' ma alle volte mi sembra davvero che ci si dimentichi che per ottenere occorre anche dare


ormai c'e'un collante solo...il sesso.


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

exstermy ha detto:


> Per me la dignita' quando uno arriva a tradire nun sa manco dove sta di casa....
> 
> comunque vedo piuttosto in certi racconti, un sentirsi ganzi e *voler distruggere psicologicamente i/le consorti facendoli sentire delle merdacce.....*



Ma guarda, non credo che arrivino a tanto...non sopravvaluterei la loro capacità di ragionamento.
Li vedo piuttosto come degli ebeti, imbecilli, incapaci di resistere al fascino della novità di una stronzetta qualsiasi che spargendo seduzione li fa sentire importanti e gli dà una manciata di conferme...

Insomma...personcine di poco spessore sicuramente, ci si può dunque aspettare che non offendano nella dignità il proprio partner e che lo tutelino in qualche modo?
Ma dai.....!!


----------



## ferita (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Ferita non puoi capire,per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e'il piacere del forever young,dal momento che siamo noi,oltre i 50,i maggiori traditori.
> Non e'per niente squallido..specialmente come stamattina,quando la nuova lei che inseguo,mi ha gratificato di giudizi positivi..che a casa mia non sento da un pezzo..anzi.....



Il discorso è molto semplice: basta tirar fuori le palle e dire alla moglie che sei gratificato da un'altra.
Ma è davvero troppo comodo  avere l'una che ti sollazza e l'altra che si fa il culo a casa!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Il discorso è molto semplice: basta tirar fuori le palle e dire alla moglie che sei gratificato da un'altra.
> Ma è davvero troppo comodo avere l'una che ti sollazza e l'altra che si fa il culo a casa!!


il discorso sarebbe molto semplice se non ci fossero una casa, dei figli, dei familiari a latere, degli amici, il giudizio della gente ecc...
Ferita, qui mica siamo in Svezia, dove i ruoli sono paritari e sono puritani senza il tabù della fedeltà (io bisogna che ci faccia un giro, mi hanno spiegato ma non ho capito molto bene) ... qui siamo in Italia, dove la moglie ha un certo ruolo e quindi deve avere determinate caratteristiche, l'amante altre. Una volta, quando ruoli e caratteristiche erano ben definiti, mai l'amante si sarebbe sognata, ad esempio, di farsi avanti con la moglie: erano proprio due condizioni sociali diverse. Adesso, che ruoli e caratteristiche si sono sfumati... c'è più casino. E li devi capire, poveri traditori... non riescono a stare al passo con i tempi


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il discorso sarebbe molto semplice se non ci fossero una casa, dei figli, dei familiari a latere, degli amici, il giudizio della gente ecc...
> Ferita, qui mica siamo in Svezia, dove i ruoli sono paritari e sono puritani senza il tabù della fedeltà (io bisogna che ci faccia un giro, mi hanno spiegato ma non ho capito molto bene) ... qui siamo in Italia, dove la moglie ha un certo ruolo e quindi deve avere determinate caratteristiche, l'amante altre. Una volta, quando ruoli e caratteristiche erano ben definiti, mai l'amante si sarebbe sognata, ad esempio, di farsi avanti con la moglie: erano proprio due condizioni sociali diverse. Adesso, che ruoli e caratteristiche si sono sfumati... c'è più casino. E li devi capire, poveri traditori... non riescono a stare al passo con i tempi


ahahahahah si proprio poveretti
scherzi a parte, credo che non sia solo una questione di "ruoli" ma piuttosto di buona decenza che molte persone spesso dimenticano.


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non credo che arrivino a tanto...non sopravvaluterei la loro capacità di ragionamento.
> Li vedo piuttosto come degli ebeti, imbecilli, incapaci di resistere al fascino della novità di una stronzetta qualsiasi che spargendo seduzione li fa sentire importanti e gli dà una manciata di conferme...
> 
> Insomma...personcine di poco spessore sicuramente, ci si può dunque aspettare che non offendano nella dignità il proprio partner e che lo tutelino in qualche modo?
> Ma dai.....!!


era riferito agli/alle amanti che materializzano la loro eterea presenza scatenando competizioni ed altro da manicomio...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il discorso sarebbe molto semplice se non ci fossero una casa, dei figli, dei familiari a latere, degli amici, il giudizio della gente ecc...
> Ferita, qui mica siamo in Svezia, dove i ruoli sono paritari e sono puritani senza il tabù della fedeltà (io bisogna che ci faccia un giro, mi hanno spiegato ma non ho capito molto bene) ... qui siamo in Italia, dove la moglie ha un certo ruolo e quindi deve avere determinate caratteristiche, l'amante altre. Una volta, quando ruoli e caratteristiche erano ben definiti, mai l'amante si sarebbe sognata, ad esempio, di farsi avanti con la moglie: erano proprio due condizioni sociali diverse. Adesso, che ruoli e caratteristiche si sono sfumati... c'è più casino. E li devi capire, poveri traditori... non riescono a stare al passo con i tempi




ciao Sbri..giorni fa'nel Carlino hanno scritto che proprio in centro Bo,amante scaricato,e'andato davanti a casa dell''ammorreee''urlandone nome e cognome,per la gioia del marito..che l'ha saputo cosi':carneval:


ragazze sveglia..nessuno e 'cosi'idiota da buttare via una moglie..per prendersi l'usato di un'altro....cruda ma vera no???


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..giorni fa'nel Carlino hanno scritto che proprio in centro Bo,amante scaricato,e'andato davanti a casa dell''ammorreee''urlandone nome e cognome,per la gioia del marito..che l'ha saputo cosi':carneval:
> 
> 
> ragazze sveglia..nessuno e 'cosi'idiota da buttare via una moglie..per prendersi l'usato di un'altro....cruda ma vera no???


a Lo', me pare un boomerang...

tu che te piji gli avanzi invece tutto okkey?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Lo', me pare un boomerang...
> 
> tu che te piji gli avanzi invece tutto okkey?
> 
> ahahahahah


no...lui se le tromba e basta! mica se le piglia!


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...lui se le tromba e basta! mica se le piglia!


sempre trombate avanzanti de quarcuno so'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Lo', me pare un boomerang...
> 
> tu che te piji gli avanzi invece tutto okkey?
> 
> ahahahahah


a Ste'e'come dice Simy...comunque io intendevo mollare la moglie per andare a vivere con l'amante...in quel senso usato..io mica le voglio a casa..aahahah.mi viene da ridere Stermy...io metto sempre in chiaro prima e ad una chiesi''mica cercherai 1 altro marito???''..........per l'amor di Dio basta e avanza quello che ho...ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..giorni fa'nel Carlino hanno scritto che proprio in centro Bo,amante scaricato,e'andato davanti a casa dell''ammorreee''urlandone nome e cognome,per la gioia del marito..che l'ha saputo cosi':carneval:
> 
> 
> ragazze sveglia..nessuno e 'cosi'idiota da buttare via una moglie..per prendersi l'usato di un'altro....cruda ma vera no???


Lothar dovresti saperlo che chi è invornito... è invornito. E uomo o donna che sia... gli par tutt'oro ciò che riluce, si porta a casa il sasso che ha visto luccicare sul sentiero... e poi è sempre oro degli stolti. Perchè se fosse stato oro vero... quello che è passato prima mica lo lasciava sul sentiero, no? 
Ma partiamo spesso dall'assunto di essere più bravi, più furbi... è così che si fanno le cazzate.


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> era riferito agli/alle amanti che materializzano la loro eterea presenza scatenando competizioni ed altro da manicomio...




...ops, non avevo capito un kaiser!
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece penso che un'amante debba avere un minimo di dignità restando nei confini tracciati dal ruolo che le compete. Leggere di amanti che vanno dalle mogli armate di messaggi e di pretese mi mette un'infinita tristezza. E se mio marito avesse rapporti con simili persone, non penso che riuscirei a limitare la mia rabbia.
> 
> E capisco bene quello che dice Sbriciolata. Se come traditrice avessi solo il sentore di essermi infilata in una storia con un uomo che provasse in qualche modo a insinuarsi nella relazione tra me e mio marito, penso che lo saluterei all'istante.


Scatta il super quotone in toto.:up:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar dovresti saperlo che chi è invornito... è invornito. E uomo o donna che sia... gli par tutt'oro ciò che riluce, si porta a casa il sasso che ha visto luccicare sul sentiero... e poi è sempre oro degli stolti. Perchè se fosse stato oro vero... quello che è passato prima mica lo lasciava sul sentiero, no?
> Ma partiamo spesso dall'assunto di essere più bravi, più furbi... è così che si fanno le cazzate.


hai voglia che lo so'..non sai invece quanti ne vedo tutti i giorni..e mi dico..cavoloLothar pensa se fossi nato cosi'??...


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ops, non avevo capito un kaiser!
> :carneval:


vabbe', te perdòno perche' e' la vigilia del 25...

ahahahahah


----------



## delusa86 (24 Aprile 2012)

rieccomi.... è arrivato a casa due ore fa dicendomi che si è visto con lei x chiarire tutta la situazione (non poteva farlo x telefono??) le ha detto che vuole riprovare seriamente con me... xche una vita non riesce a vederla senza di me( e tutte le cose che mi ha detto domenica?) continua a dire che con il mio comportamento .. x il fatto che uscivo con quello e che gli dicevo che era finita( e qui forse ha ragione).... lui credeva davvero che fosse finita.... mi ha detto che voleva essere solo sincero con me e che quindi mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme.... 
mi ha detto che cmq con lei parlava di un futuro anche questa volta... e la cosa che mi lascia senza parole è che lei domenica è andata dai suoi genitori a dirgli tutto x prepararli che cmq sarebbe tornata a casa xche aveva intrapreso questa storia.... e adesso si ritrova con niente in mano.... non che mi interessi di lei ma come ho detto a lui non ha avuto un comportamento da uomo... e ora sono qui a chiedermi cosa ne sarà.. quanto ancora dovrò soffrire.... a capire se davvero ce la faremo.... se ha scelto davvero me.. o se ha scelto me x i nostri bimbi.... che situazione... mi sembra un incubo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> rieccomi.... è arrivato a casa due ore fa dicendomi che si è visto con lei x chiarire tutta la situazione (non poteva farlo x telefono??) le ha detto che vuole riprovare seriamente con me... xche una vita non riesce a vederla senza di me( e tutte le cose che mi ha detto domenica?) continua a dire che con il mio comportamento .. x il fatto che uscivo con quello e che gli dicevo che era finita( e qui forse ha ragione).... lui credeva davvero che fosse finita.... mi ha detto che voleva essere solo sincero con me e che quindi mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme....
> mi ha detto che *cmq con lei parlava di un futuro anche questa volta*... e la cosa che mi lascia senza parole è che lei domenica è andata dai suoi genitori a dirgli tutto x prepararli che cmq sarebbe tornata a casa xche aveva intrapreso questa storia.... e adesso si ritrova con niente in mano.... non che mi interessi di lei ma come ho detto a lui non ha avuto un comportamento da uomo... e ora sono qui a chiedermi cosa ne sarà.. quanto ancora dovrò soffrire.... a capire se davvero ce la faremo.... se ha scelto davvero me.. o se ha scelto me x i nostri bimbi.... che situazione... mi sembra un incubo


in che senso?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> rieccomi.... è arrivato a casa due ore fa dicendomi che si è visto con lei x chiarire tutta la situazione (non poteva farlo x telefono??) le ha detto che vuole riprovare seriamente con me... xche una vita non riesce a vederla senza di me( e tutte le cose che mi ha detto domenica?) continua a dire che con il mio comportamento .. x il fatto che uscivo con quello e che gli dicevo che era finita( e qui forse ha ragione).... lui credeva davvero che fosse finita.... mi ha detto che voleva essere solo sincero con me e che quindi mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme....
> mi ha detto che cmq con lei parlava di un futuro anche questa volta... e la cosa che mi lascia senza parole è che lei domenica è andata dai suoi genitori a dirgli tutto x prepararli che cmq sarebbe tornata a casa xche aveva intrapreso questa storia.... e adesso si ritrova con niente in mano.... non che mi interessi di lei ma come ho detto a lui non ha avuto un comportamento da uomo... e ora sono qui a chiedermi cosa ne sarà.. quanto ancora dovrò soffrire.... a capire se davvero ce la faremo.... se ha scelto davvero me.. o se ha scelto me x i nostri bimbi.... che situazione... mi sembra un incubo


daiii coraggio avanti cosi'..quanto alla tua''amica''di tuo marito...ti dico che film gia'visto..perdono capra e cavoli..tanto noi non lasciamo le mogli.


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii coraggio avanti cosi'..quanto alla tua''amica''di tuo marito...ti dico che film gia'visto..perdono capra e cavoli..tanto noi non lasciamo le mogli.


In una gara, conta anche il valore del premio.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> rieccomi.... è arrivato a casa due ore fa dicendomi che si è visto con lei x chiarire tutta la situazione (non poteva farlo x telefono??) le ha detto che vuole riprovare seriamente con me... xche una vita non riesce a vederla senza di me( e tutte le cose che mi ha detto domenica?) continua a dire che con il mio comportamento .. x il fatto che uscivo con quello e che gli dicevo che era finita( e qui forse ha ragione).... lui credeva davvero che fosse finita.... mi ha detto che voleva essere solo sincero con me e che quindi mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme....
> mi ha detto che cmq con lei parlava di un futuro anche questa volta... e la cosa che mi lascia senza parole è che lei domenica è andata dai suoi genitori a dirgli tutto x prepararli che cmq sarebbe tornata a casa xche aveva intrapreso questa storia.... e adesso si ritrova con niente in mano.... non che mi interessi di lei ma come ho detto a lui non ha avuto un comportamento da uomo... e ora sono qui a chiedermi cosa ne sarà.. quanto ancora dovrò soffrire.... a capire se davvero ce la faremo.... se ha scelto davvero me.. o se ha scelto me x i nostri bimbi.... che situazione... mi sembra un incubo


Io leggo molta "immaturità" da parte di entrambi, scusa se te lo dico.
E soprattutto...ma cosa avete fatto in questi mesi per cercare di riparare?
Evidentemente niente.
Lui è un coglione in questo caso, ma è chiarissimo che non sa nemmeno dove sbattere la testa.
Tu fai una figura leggermente migliore, ma solo perchè sei la tradita ma alla fine...hai pure ammesso che non ci avevi provato convinta.

E lui scusami...tanto di cappello che ti ha detto di esserci andato ancora a letto.
Poteva tacere.
E invece è stato sincero.

Se hai deciso di riprovarci.
Cambia pagina.
Ma completamente.
Da adesso.
E tutto quello che è avvenuto anche solo un quarto d'ora fa...
Dimenticato.

Io con Mattia ho fatto lo stesso.
Ad un certo punto.
Tabula rasa.
E ho perdonato tutto di default.l
Dalla scopata per amore alla gang bang.


----------



## geko (24 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> rieccomi.... è arrivato a casa due ore fa dicendomi che si è visto con lei x chiarire tutta la situazione (non poteva farlo x telefono??) le ha detto che vuole riprovare seriamente con me... xche una vita non riesce a vederla senza di me( e tutte le cose che mi ha detto domenica?) continua a dire che con il mio comportamento .. x il fatto che uscivo con quello e che gli dicevo che era finita( e qui forse ha ragione).... lui credeva davvero che fosse finita.... mi ha detto che voleva essere solo sincero con me e che quindi mi ha detto che sono stati a letto insieme....
> mi ha detto che cmq con lei parlava di un futuro anche questa volta... e la cosa che mi lascia senza parole è che lei domenica è andata dai suoi genitori a dirgli tutto x prepararli che cmq sarebbe tornata a casa xche aveva intrapreso questa storia.... e adesso si ritrova con niente in mano.... non che mi interessi di lei ma come ho detto a lui non ha avuto un comportamento da uomo... *e ora sono qui a chiedermi cosa ne sarà.. quanto ancora dovrò soffrire.... a capire se davvero ce la faremo*.... se ha scelto davvero me.. o se ha scelto me x i nostri bimbi.... che situazione... mi sembra un incubo


E invece io da maschio ti dico che fai bene a porti queste domande...

Si è visto con lei per chiarire la situazione e intanto c'è andato a letto. Sa tanto di 'dai, ultima scopata e poi cambio vita', dopo è più facile 'chiudere', sai? Perlomeno a parole. Ma è il giochino del giorno dopo che ti frega... perché l'indomani, o il giorno dopo, il _tarlo_ ritorna... ritorna eccome. E lui, da quello che racconti, non mi sembra un tipo così determinato... (tanto ha pure il piano B).
Lo dimostra anche il fatto che quando avete chiuso, quando le cose per lui si sono messe male insomma, lui è ritornato da lei. Perché, sostanzialmente, lui ha la testa lì adesso e tu questo devi tenerlo presente. 
Se non riesci ad accettare questa cosa... secondo me, andare avanti PER TE, sarà solo più deleterio.

Spero di non essere stato troppo duro. In caso ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io leggo molta "immaturità" da parte di entrambi, scusa se te lo dico.
> E soprattutto...ma cosa avete fatto in questi mesi per cercare di riparare?
> Evidentemente niente.
> Lui è un coglione in questo caso, ma è chiarissimo che non sa nemmeno dove sbattere la testa.
> ...


non si e'fatto mancare niente Mattia..ma adesso viene ripagato con gli interessi vero??


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non si e'fatto mancare niente Mattia..ma adesso viene ripagato con gli interessi vero??


......diciamo che gli interessi non li sto ancora pretendendo....mi sento ancora molto a credito....
Povero lui se decidessi di pretenderli...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece io da maschio ti dico che fai bene a porti queste domande...
> 
> Si è visto con lei per chiarire la situazione e intanto c'è andato a letto. Sa tanto di 'dai, ultima scopata e poi cambio vita', dopo è più facile 'chiudere', sai? Perlomeno a parole. Ma è il giochino del giorno dopo che ti frega... perché l'indomani, o il giorno dopo, il _tarlo_ ritorna... ritorna eccome. E lui, da quello che racconti, non mi sembra un tipo così determinato... (tanto ha pure il piano B).
> Lo dimostra anche il fatto che quando avete chiuso, quando le cose per lui si sono messe male insomma, lui è ritornato da lei. Perché, sostanzialmente, lui ha la testa lì adesso e tu questo devi tenerlo presente.
> ...


pERò IO LEGGENDO deLUSA HO AVUTO UN ALTRA IMPRESSIONE DI LUI.
Non che abbia in testa l'altra.
No.
Ma che il suo gesto di rivederla sia stato davvero dettato dall'invornitismo e dallo stress che entrambi hanno vissuto in questi sette mesi.
Non si sono compresi.
Ed è nero su bianco in quello che ha scritto delusa.
E ricordiamoci che donne e uomini reagiscono in maniera molto diversa

Dopo il tradimento poi, secondo me hanno fatto tra loro, ancora più casino di quanto c'era. allontanandosi sempre di più..


----------



## geko (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pERò IO LEGGENDO deLUSA HO AVUTO UN ALTRA IMPRESSIONE DI LUI.
> Non che abbia in testa l'altra.
> No.
> Ma che il suo gesto di rivederla sia stato davvero dettato dall'invornitismo e dallo stress che entrambi hanno vissuto in questi sette mesi.
> ...


Esattamente. Ed è un comportamento in cui ho rivisto il me stesso di qualche anno fa. Le cose si mettono male? Vado a rifugiarmi sotto le lenzuola di quell'altra, come a dimostrare a te stesso che non è vero che sei solo, non è vero che il mondo ti sta crollando addosso perché tanto c'è un altro posto in cui puoi sentirti ancora 'forte'. 

Adesso quello che Delusa e soltanto Delusa può sapere (oppure deve capirlo) è se questa è una costante del modo di ragionare del suo uomo oppure è stata una reazione una tantum che non gli appartiene affatto. Ma questo noi non possiamo saperlo eh... lei l'ha sposato e saprà che razza di meccanismi mentali gli si attivano in certi momenti... no?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pERò IO LEGGENDO deLUSA HO AVUTO UN ALTRA IMPRESSIONE DI LUI.
> Non che abbia in testa l'altra.
> No.
> Ma che il suo gesto di rivederla sia stato davvero dettato dall'invornitismo e dallo stress che entrambi hanno vissuto in questi sette mesi.
> ...


Brava Tebe..diagnosi perfetta.ahhaha vedo che lo slang romagnolo..importato da me qua'dentro prende piede...at salut...buona festa(del casso..c'e'bisogno di lavorare altroche'feste..)


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Esattamente. Ed è un comportamento in cui ho rivisto il me stesso di qualche anno fa. Le cose si mettono male? Vado a rifugiarmi sotto le lenzuola di quell'altra, come a dimostrare a te stesso che non è vero che sei solo, non è vero che il mondo ti sta crollando addosso perché tanto c'è un altro posto in cui puoi sentirti ancora 'forte'.
> 
> Adesso quello che Delusa e soltanto Delusa può sapere (oppure deve capirlo) è se questa è una costante del modo di ragionare del suo uomo oppure è stata una reazione una tantum che non gli appartiene affatto. Ma questo noi non possiamo saperlo eh... lei l'ha sposato e saprà che razza di meccanismi mentali gli si attivano in certi momenti... no?


Hai ragione...ma lei non mi sembra molto in grado in questo momento di fare pensieri razionali.
E' piuttosto in botta ed estremamente confusa.
In sette pagine ha scritto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Credo che adesso non debbano decidere proprio niente...
sarebbe meglio che lasciassero decantare il tutto qualche giorno.

E...la mia impressione...è che siano immaturi entrambi.


----------



## geko (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma lei non mi sembra molto in grado in questo momento di fare pensieri razionali.
> E' piuttosto in botta ed estremamente confusa.
> In sette pagine ha scritto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> Credo che adesso non debbano decidere proprio niente...
> ...


Quoto.

Ma... giusto per curiosità: 86 è l'anno di nascita di Delusa? Quindi ha appena 25-26 anni?


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma lei non mi sembra molto in grado in questo momento di fare pensieri razionali.
> E' piuttosto in botta ed estremamente confusa.
> In sette pagine ha scritto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> Credo che adesso non debbano decidere proprio niente...
> ...


beh pero' e' il marito che ha comportamenti contrastanti....

dice una cosa ma con i fatti fa l'opposto...

te credo poi che una sbarelli...

questo e' un paraculo...di quelli scarsi pero'...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' e' il marito che ha comportamenti contrastanti....
> 
> dice una cosa ma con i fatti fa l'opposto...
> 
> ...


hai ragione.
Lui è praculissimo ma lei prima dice, scrive, che perdona tutto, poi no, poi dice che  ha tentato di rattoppare tutto ma adesso non crede di avere fatto abbastanza anzi...forse non ha fatto nemmeno il minimo...

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Lei cambia idea in base a lui che è invornito totale.
Cavolo.
Uno dei due deve tirare la baracca.
Per forza.
E non è detto che debba essere il traditore.
Deve farlo il più forte.

Ma temo che qui siano deboli entrambi...


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2012)

le vittime di tutto sono questi bambini in balia degli eventi.speriamo che ci sia equilibrio nella gestione dei figli ,qualunque sia la decisione presa


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Lui è praculissimo ma lei prima dice, scrive, che perdona tutto, poi no, poi dice che  ha tentato di rattoppare tutto ma adesso non crede di avere fatto abbastanza anzi...forse non ha fatto nemmeno il minimo...
> 
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


fino a che non si cancella il senso di colpa che il bimbominkia e' riuscito a caricarle, per me e' normale lo sbandamento...

prima se lo leva e meglio combatte...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fino a che non si cancella il senso di colpa che il bimbominkia e' riuscito a caricarle, per me e' normale lo sbandamento...
> 
> prima se lo leva e meglio combatte...


Però se è riuscito a caricarle il senso di colpa vuol dire che ha trovato terreno un pò fertile...nel senso...che lei ha capito che davvero non ha fatto il possibile per ricucire e andare oltre.
O magari...come dico sempre, lei si è accorta che prima del tradimento non è che fosse la moglie perfetta global.

Dico sempre, da tradita, che il tradimento spesso è confezionato da entrambi, quando nessuno dei due è un traditore seriale.

Io sono stata tradita.
E"me lo sono meritato" in qualche modo.
Ma qui non ho mai letto nessuna che ha scritto
Mio marito mi ha tradito. Cazzo. Un pò è stata anche colpa mia.
Mentre noto che gli uomini sono molto più obbiettivi e ammettono "colpe."
Che poi colpe non sono.

Due arrivano ad un punto che non riescono più a comunicare.
E uno va.
Non è detto che sia il più debole.
Anzi.
E' solo il più "disperato"


----------



## Spider (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però se è riuscito a caricarle il senso di colpa vuol dire che ha trovato terreno un pò fertile...nel senso...che lei ha capito che davvero non ha fatto il possibile per ricucire e andare oltre.
> O magari...come dico sempre, lei si è accorta che prima del tradimento non è che fosse la moglie perfetta global.
> 
> Dico sempre, da tradita, che il tradimento spesso è confezionato da entrambi, quando nessuno dei due è un traditore seriale.
> ...


...in effetti, in parte  è colpa nostra, dei traditi intendo, ma pesa parecchio pensare che tu hai tirato un cazzotto e l'altro ti ha risposto con un cannone!... colpe non sono, magari atteggiamenti ma è difficile superarli e modiicarli, se ti vengono elencati come colpe. Nel cambiamento il tradito non solo accetta l'offesa, ma cambiando è come se dicesse " ho imparato la lezione, sei tu il mio maestro".


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2012)

Chiudere, riaprire, chiudere, riprovare...
Ma lo fai per me o perchè cosa?
Chiudere riaprire...
No non ce la faccio si ce la posso fare ma lui ma lei.

Racconti di un incubo, sì, ma racconti di ogni coppia che naviga sull'orlo della separazione.

Racconti che ho vissuto in prima persona, che ho visto in altre coppie.
Normalità, purtroppo.

Normalità essere confusi, credere una cosa, crederne un'altra un minuto dopo.
In questi casi, Delusa, la buona memoria fa solo male.

Conta solo: tu vuoi continuare a vivere con questo uomo? Bene. Vai avanti.
Ti assicuro che puoi pensare quanto vuoi, ma alla fine, andrai avanti fino a quando lo sopporterai, o fino a quando le cose avranno senso, o fino a quando penserai, *dentro* di te, nelle ossa, nella pancia, che ne vale la pena.
Quando non ce la farai più, senza averci pensato, le tue labbra, da sole, diranno "è finita". 
E resterai stupita di averlo detto.

Oppure, senza pensare, ti troverai a dirgli "ti amo. Sono felice di averci riprovato".

Via la spazzatura. Vivi. Giorno per giorno. Ascolta il tuo corpo, oltre che il cervello. 
Se non sai che fare... non fare nulla.
Suonerà forse strano, ma sarà il tuo istinto di sopravvivenza a prendere il controllo.

Delusa, in un modo o nell'altro, andrà tutto bene.
E' brutta adesso, molto brutta.
Ma ne uscirai, in un modo o nell'altro. 

Coraggio.


----------



## Duchessa (24 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiudere, riaprire, chiudere, riprovare...
> Ma lo fai per me o perchè cosa?
> Chiudere riaprire...
> No non ce la faccio si ce la posso fare ma lui ma lei.
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiudere, riaprire, chiudere, riprovare...
> Ma lo fai per me o perchè cosa?
> Chiudere riaprire...
> No non ce la faccio si ce la posso fare ma lui ma lei.
> ...



Bravissima Nausicaa!
Concetti ottimi, l'ultima tua frase che ho evidenziato è di conforto, e non solo per Delusa.
:up:


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però se è riuscito a caricarle il senso di colpa vuol dire che ha trovato terreno un pò fertile...nel senso...che lei ha capito che davvero non ha fatto il possibile per ricucire e andare oltre.
> O magari...come dico sempre, lei si è accorta che prima del tradimento non è che fosse la moglie perfetta global.
> 
> Dico sempre, da tradita, che il tradimento spesso è confezionato da entrambi, quando nessuno dei due è un traditore seriale.
> ...


Sinceramente credo che tu abbia questa visione poco obbiettiva perche' sei in duplice veste e calcando la mano sulle mancanze e' come se cercassi  un'attenuante al tuo tradimento...anche altri "duplici" non mi pare si siano autoassolti cosi'...

io parto dal presupposto che le normali disattenzioni o mancanze non giustifichino o attenuino gli effetti di una bastardata del genere...


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però se è riuscito a caricarle il senso di colpa vuol dire che ha trovato terreno un pò fertile...nel senso...che lei ha capito che davvero non ha fatto il possibile per ricucire e andare oltre.
> O magari...come dico sempre, lei si è accorta che prima del tradimento non è che fosse la moglie perfetta global.
> 
> Dico sempre, da tradita, che il tradimento spesso è confezionato da entrambi, quando nessuno dei due è un traditore seriale.
> ...


Concordo con te quando dici che il tradimento è un regalo che si confeziona in due (se non si è traditori seriali). 
Da tradita appunto ho messo in discussione il mio modo di vivere in coppia e di mancanze ne ho trovate tante. Fare un'autoanalisi non significa giustificare un tradimento, è ovvio che faccia male, è ovvio che sia difficile recuperare...ma non mettersi in discussione non porta a niente di positivo, o no?
Per delusa e la sua storia credo anche io che lui sia un immaturo e lei, vista la giovane età, è normale sia confusa (con uno che ti dice cose diverse ogni secondo, sarebbe anormale non esserlo). 
Mi sembrano due anime in mezzo al mare...come se avessero bisogno di qualcuno che con freddezza li aiutasse a rimettere i problemi in una giusta dimensione..


----------



## delusa86 (25 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in che senso?




nel senso che siccome secondo lui era davvvero finita... è tornato da lei xche le sue intenzioni erano di iniziare una storia


----------



## delusa86 (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io leggo molta "immaturità" da parte di entrambi, scusa se te lo dico.
> E soprattutto...ma cosa avete fatto in questi mesi per cercare di riparare?
> Evidentemente niente.
> Lui è un coglione in questo caso, ma è chiarissimo che non sa nemmeno dove sbattere la testa.
> ...



si forse è cosi ..immaturità da parte di entrambi.... io sono stata solo capace di piangermi addosso x tanti mesi... senza provare a dare una svolta.. ma sempre li ferma a pensare a quello che aveva fatto... ogni sera quando andavo a letto mi vedevo loro due fare sesso nel mio letto e poi tutto il resto.... lui era li fermo xche dice che non sapeva come comprtarsi cosa fare x farmi stare meglio.... dicevo sempre che era una cosa troppo grande da perdonare senza averci mai provato però..... poi nell ultimo mese ci siamo allontanati tantissimo... senza nemmeno parlare piu di niente.... infatti poi circa 10 giorni fa gli avevo detto che mi stavo vendendo con uno e insieme abbiamo deciso che ognuno avrebbe fatto la  propria vita.. poi lui si è rivisto con lei e poi è successo tutto quello che gia ho scritto


----------



## delusa86 (25 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Esattamente. Ed è un comportamento in cui ho rivisto il me stesso di qualche anno fa. Le cose si mettono male? Vado a rifugiarmi sotto le lenzuola di quell'altra, come a dimostrare a te stesso che non è vero che sei solo, non è vero che il mondo ti sta crollando addosso perché tanto c'è un altro posto in cui puoi sentirti ancora 'forte'.
> 
> Adesso quello che Delusa e soltanto Delusa può sapere (oppure deve capirlo) è se questa è una costante del modo di ragionare del suo uomo oppure è stata una reazione una tantum che non gli appartiene affatto. Ma questo noi non possiamo saperlo eh... lei l'ha sposato e saprà che razza di meccanismi mentali gli si attivano in certi momenti... no?



lui mi ha detto che credeva che io non l amassi e che fosse una storia chiusa... che aveva paura di rimanere solo ..e poi iniziando una nuova "storia" sarebbe stato meno sofferente la fine della nostra vita insieme


----------



## delusa86 (25 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiudere, riaprire, chiudere, riprovare...
> Ma lo fai per me o perchè cosa?
> Chiudere riaprire...
> No non ce la faccio si ce la posso fare ma lui ma lei.
> ...




grazie millee.. anch io spero di uscirne in un modo o in un altro....
devo avere la forza x mettere tutto da parte e vedere se davvero impegnandomi possiamo ancora tornare ad essere felici insieme....lui ha paura.. paura che io non sia in grado di mettere da parte, ma di tornare a comportarmi come nei mesi precedenti.... mi ha ribadito anche oggi che se è tornato da lei è solo xche credeva che davvero era tutto finito tra di noi....se no adesso non era ancora qui con me... che dopo che io domenica gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano ha ragionato su tutto.... anche se x 4 ore è andato avanti a dirmi che sarebbe andato dai suoi a vivere e che non voleva piu riprovare con me... e tutte le altre cose che gia ho scritto.... mi avava anche detto di non amarmi piu.. ora sostiene che forse l amore è stato messo da parte x tutte le incomprensioni  che abbiamo avuto.. ma che sicuramente se riavremo la vita che avevamo fino a 1 anno fa.. l amore ritornerà di nuovo..... 
 io ho paura di rivivere le stesse sensazioni che ho vissuto x sei mesi.... x sei mesi ho fatto l amore con lui.. pensando sempre a quando certe cose le faceva con lei... e adesso che hanno fatto di nuovo tutto quello boh... ero risucita un po a non pensarci piu a quello che aveva fatto.. e adesso invece sta tornando il chiodo fisso.. xche mi chiedo se è tornato da lei xche magari la voleva davvero... e poi x il bene dei nostri bimbi è rimasto con me.... troppa confusione... devo schiarirmi le idee.... l altro giorno avevo scritto che se venivo a sapere che in questo periodo avevano fatto sesso... tutto quello che pensavo e quello che dicevo sarebbe stato cancellato.... e invece non ci riesco.... boh mi chiedo come sono diventata.. non mi riconosco nemmeno io.. ridursi cosi x un uomo... boh un po mi fa vergognare


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ogni sera quando andavo a letto mi vedevo loro due fare sesso nel mio letto e poi tutto il resto....


Senti, io non conosco la vostra situazione economica, ma non sarebbe una bella cosa se per es. lo invitassi ad uscire per scegliere un nuovo letto INSIEME, per iniziare una nuova vita inseme? Magari puoi inviargli una mail con qualche foto di camere da letto e un invito particolare..solo per voi due, senza i bimbi.
Non so se dove vivi tu ci sono mobilifici megastore (tipo Ikea, da noi c'è mobilya), però spesso ci sono anche ristoranti nel complesso, potreste passare una giornata insieme...per fare qualcosa di leggero.
Potreste vendere quella attuale.
Sarebbe una cosa simbolica ovviamente, però è per dare una svolta.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Concordo con te quando dici che il tradimento è un regalo che si confeziona in due (se non si è traditori seriali).
> Da tradita appunto ho messo in discussione il mio modo di vivere in coppia e di mancanze ne ho trovate tante. Fare un'autoanalisi non significa giustificare un tradimento, è ovvio che faccia male, è ovvio che sia difficile recuperare...ma non mettersi in discussione non porta a niente di positivo, o no?
> Per delusa e la sua storia credo anche io che lui sia un immaturo e lei, vista la giovane età, è normale sia confusa (con uno che ti dice cose diverse ogni secondo, sarebbe anormale non esserlo).
> Mi sembrano due anime in mezzo al mare...come se avessero bisogno di qualcuno che con freddezza li aiutasse a rimettere i problemi in una giusta dimensione..


Non è sempre vero, purtroppo ho scoperto a mie spese che a volte iltradimento arriva e ci si da delle colpe, ma poi si scopre ce anche essendo perfetti come voleva l'altra persona si sarebbe finiti traditi, perchè il tradimento nasce dalle mancanze del traditore e non del tradito, tanto che chi non ha mancanze solitamente non tradisce.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è sempre vero, purtroppo ho scoperto a mie spese che a volte iltradimento arriva e ci si da delle colpe, ma poi si scopre ce anche essendo perfetti come voleva l'altra persona si sarebbe finiti traditi, perchè il tradimento nasce dalle mancanze del traditore e non del tradito, tanto che chi non ha mancanze solitamente non tradisce.


Ma per favore Daniele...nessuno è perfetto.
E non è assolutamente vero che il tradimento nasce solo dalle mancanze del traditore.
Nasce da entrambi. Chi più chi meno.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma per favore Daniele...nessuno è perfetto.
> E non è assolutamente vero che il tradimento nasce solo dalle mancanze del traditore.
> Nasce da entrambi. Chi più chi meno.


Io ho leprove tangibili del contrario! Anche io dopo il primo tradimento la pensavo come te, poi ho scoperto che è inevitabile a volte. Se agisci secondo quello che sarebbe servito all'alttro per stare meglio ti sarebbero state date altre colpe e come l'ho scoperto? Perchè dopo le prime cose dette per darsi ragione (la prima) dopo anni mi ha dato colpe su cose che erano palesemente false, su cose che io avrei fatto o non fatto che non sono mai esistite, la seconda ancor peggio, mi ha accusato di essere opressivo, che le telefonavo sempre come per controllarla e via dicendo...guardando le mie telefonate negli ultimi 6 mesi ho scoperto che da lei ne ricevevo 5 volte di più (circa come è adesso con la mia compagna) e che io per 3 anni sono stato oppresso dal suo senso idiota di inadguatezza, ma intanto le colpe me le sono pigliate tutte io, semplice no?
La realtà è che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ne ha voglia, perchè non sa voler bene come altri, perchè ce lo ha corto o c'ha una stima bassissima di sè stesso, tutte cose interiiori alla persona che non ammetterà mai davanti ad altre persone.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se ti ha parlato in questo modo, credo un po di spazio per ricominciare ci sia. Per cui, metti tutta la pazienza del caso, parlagli, fallo parlare, vrdrai che troverete sicuramente un punto di incontro.
> Un consiglio, LASCIA STARE I GENITORI, loro non devono entrare in questa vostra cosa. E' una situazione che dovete sbrigare voi due.
> Ti ha lanciato un salvagente... PRENDILO... Almeno provaci.


SALVAGENTE?!?!????


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In realtà, quello che servirebbe davvero, è che Delusa riuscisse a *guardare suo marito come un povero vigliacco senza spina dorsale, responsabile di tutto 'sto casino, e in tal modo gli parlasse*...
> Ma lei sta troppo male ora per questo...
> 
> Delusa, coraggio....


:up::up:


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> hai ragione dovrei guardarlo cosi.. come un povero vigliacco... e invece non ci riesco... perche questa volta ho sbagliato io.. sono io che l ho spinto da lei.... cmq x adesso gli accordi sono che io rimango a casa con i bimbi.. lui va dai suoi.. quando avrò un lavoro fisso mi affitterò una casa e lui tornerà qui ( casa di sua proprietà) .... mi ha detto che *se non voglio piu fargli vedere i bimbi faccio bene.*. ma almeno di farli vedere ai suoi genitori... ma con che coraggio nella sua testa bacata pensa che non gli farò piu vedere i bimbi? farei un torto solo a loro e non è quello che voglio


*1.* Lui non vuole accollarsi le responsabilità di padre di fronte ai vostri figli. E' un lavoro troppo duro e faticoso per lui nuke. Meglio che te ne occupi tu o al massimo i suoi genitori (vedi parte in blu, specie il grassetto)
*2.* Non cedere alle sue richieste di andartene da casa, solo perché "è di sua proprietà". E' la casa dei vostri bambini, non andartene con loro da quella casa nemmeno se/quando troverai un lavoro. Che ci pensi lui a trovarsi una sistemazione nuova, dopo quello che ha distrutto da incosciente immaturo
*3. *Lui non ti ama più di sicuro, e non è neanche tagliato per fare il padre responsabile. Si sta comportando come un vigliacco e non si fa scrupoli a toglierti tutte le tutele a cui avresti diritto. Concordo con chi ti suggerisce di andare da un avvocato matrimonialista e studiare una strategia, perché credo che oramai non ci siano più le basi per convivere insieme e mandare avanti il matrimonio. 

ari


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ho leprove tangibili del contrario! Anche io dopo il primo tradimento la pensavo come te, poi ho scoperto che è inevitabile a volte. Se agisci secondo quello che sarebbe servito all'alttro per stare meglio ti sarebbero state date altre colpe e come l'ho scoperto? Perchè dopo le prime cose dette per darsi ragione (la prima) dopo anni mi ha dato colpe su cose che erano palesemente false, su cose che io avrei fatto o non fatto che non sono mai esistite, la seconda ancor peggio, mi ha accusato di essere opressivo, che le telefonavo sempre come per controllarla e via dicendo...guardando le mie telefonate negli ultimi 6 mesi ho scoperto che da lei ne ricevevo 5 volte di più (circa come è adesso con la mia compagna) e che io per 3 anni sono stato oppresso dal suo senso idiota di inadguatezza, ma intanto le colpe me le sono pigliate tutte io, semplice no?
> La realtà è che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ne ha voglia, perchè non sa voler bene come altri, perchè ce lo ha corto o c'ha una stima bassissima di sè stesso, tutte cose interiiori alla persona che non ammetterà mai davanti ad altre persone.


D'accordo.
Troppa fatica mettersi in discussione eh?
Ma tanto con te è un discorso sterile.
Tu pensi io sia una pompinara (ti cito testuale)in quanto traditrice e che quindi dovrei morire seduta stante e di default tutto ciò che scrivo è da buttare  e io di te penso uguale, quindi...
Colpa mia che continuo a "parlare" con uno che non ha la dote dell'ascolto ma solo dell'insulto.
A prescindere.
Se ragioni così.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda che a volte siamo proprio noi, col nostro atteggiamento di chiusura e di condanna, a spingerli (o ri-spingerli) fra le braccia delle infami.


Il primo infame è lui in questa storia.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> So che ti faccio male dicendoti quanto segue, quindi... se non vuoi, salta il post. Per il grassetto nero: neanche un adolescente avrebbe avuto il coraggio di tirare fuori una scusa del genere. Se io ho chiuso con l'amante non la vado a cercare perchè mia moglie mi ha detto che esce con un altro, se proprio devo fare qualcosa, piango, urlo e strepito e magari non accetto il comportamento e me ne vado ma non colgo la palla al balzo per ritrombarmi l'amante. Se ho un minimo di palle. Per il grassetto rosso: ti ha mancato doppiamente di rispetto, andando a parlare di cose vostre con lei. Mette lei e te sullo stesso piano... e non lo siete. Lasciamo stare quello che gli passa per la testa o per le braghe. Tu sei la madre dei suoi figli, sei la compagna, lei no. Lui cambia idea come una banderuola... e tu aspetti di vedere da che parte gira. Facile che quendo pensi di aver capito la direzione, questa giri ancora*. Tu hai due figlie, sei giovane e meriti sicuramente di non doverti svegliare ogni mattina chiedendoti cosa pensi lui di fare oggi nella sua vita.* Scusami della franchezza, questo ovviamente è quello che mi viene da dire leggendo i tuoi post, solo tu puoi sapere quanto io sia lontana dalla realtà.


:up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> D'accordo.
> Troppa fatica mettersi in discussione eh?
> Ma tanto con te è un discorso sterile.
> Tu pensi io sia una pompinara (ti cito testuale)in quanto traditrice e che quindi dovrei morire seduta stante e di default tutto ciò che scrivo è da buttare  e io di te penso uguale, quindi...
> ...


Mi misi in discussione anche nel secondo tradimento, lasciai a lei la possibilità di farmi sapere tutto e in faccia a me, ha preferito sparare boiate al telefono pur di non  parlarmi in faccia, il telefono è noto per portare molte menzogne. 
Ho vissuto tutte le balle per dirmi che è stata anche colpa mia il fatto che è uscita con il tizio, prima perchè non ero di Roma, secondo perchè non potevo starle sempre vicino, ma poi quando mi ha detto il contrario decisamente ho capito tutto. I traditori furbi ti fanno credere di avere una colpa e mantengono quella linea difensiva, ma quelli coglioni ti dimostrano chiaramente la loro necessità di spalmare quella colpa anche sul tradito, per rendere per loro la cosa più vivibile, ma ècomprensibile no?
Il problema è che una persona che mi dice frasi come "bhe, ma anche tu hai un poco torto!" faccio vedere che io ho totalmente torto, ma nel pensarla una persona.


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Scusa ma l'accordo di andare in affitto quando troverai un lavoro non sta davvero né in cielo né in terra!!!!!! Boh ma che tipo è!!!????
Ma tu, in tutti questi "accordi" cosa gli dici? Gli dici che è un matto?


----------



## Diletta (25 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si forse è cosi ..immaturità da parte di entrambi.... io sono stata solo capace di piangermi addosso x tanti mesi... senza provare a dare una svolta.. ma sempre li ferma a pensare a quello che aveva fatto... ogni sera quando andavo a letto mi vedevo loro due fare sesso nel mio letto e poi tutto il resto.... lui era li fermo xche dice che non sapeva come comprtarsi cosa fare x farmi stare meglio.... dicevo sempre che era una cosa troppo grande da perdonare senza averci mai provato però..... poi nell ultimo mese ci siamo allontanati tantissimo... senza nemmeno parlare piu di niente.... infatti poi circa 10 giorni fa gli avevo detto che mi stavo vendendo con uno e insieme abbiamo deciso che ognuno avrebbe fatto la  propria vita.. poi lui si è rivisto con lei e poi è successo tutto quello che gia ho scritto





...scusa ma non ho mica tanto capito...loro due facevano sesso nel VOSTRO letto?
O è una immagine creata dalla tua mente?


----------



## delusa86 (25 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa ma non ho mica tanto capito...loro due facevano sesso nel VOSTRO letto?
> O è una immagine creata dalla tua mente?



si la scorsa estate quando hannoa vuto la loro storia... poi io ad agosto ero partita  x il mare ocn i nostri bimbi... e lui si è dato alla pazza gioia a cas nostra... nel nostro letto


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si la scorsa estate quando hannoa vuto la loro storia... poi io ad agosto ero partita  x il mare ocn i nostri bimbi... e lui si è dato alla pazza gioia a cas nostra... nel nostro letto


:bleah:
ritiro qualsiasi cosa io  abbia detto di quel coglione di tuo marito
Nel vostro letto?
Come fa ad essere ancora illeso quel coglione?
Perchè non gli hai spaccato il naso?
Perchè non gli hai spento sigarette sulle gambe mentre dormiva?
Perchè non gli hai tirato addosso il phon acceso mentre si fa la doccia?
Perchè non gli hai manomesso i freni della macchina?

Delusa...ti prego. Dimmi solo una cosa.
Gli hai almeno sputato dentro la cena una volta o due?
Ti prego...di di si...
Almeno questo


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah:
> ritiro qualsiasi cosa io  abbia detto di quel coglione di tuo marito
> Nel vostro letto?
> Come fa ad essere ancora illeso quel coglione?
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusate, ma ho dimenticato di aggiungere questo:
> 
> La conclusione a cui ho pensato è questa:
> 1° o riusciamo a starcene da sole, con tutto il carico che comporta e li mandiamo quindi affanculo
> ...


3 passare la vita a baruffe e ripichette del casso in uno stillicidio continuo che fa assomigliare una coppia alla storia tra israeliani e palestinesi.

Tanti ricominciano su base diverse perchè sono esausti da litigi e discussioni.

Ed è un enorme sollievo gettarsi tutto alle spalle...se si comincia a recriminare è finita...

So com'è una donna che passa la vita a recriminare...ti stomaca.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cos'e' te stai a caga' sotto se per caso tu' moje dovesse diventa' vendicativa?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


No Stermy...lei è cattolica no?
Le ho insegnato che la colpa delle separazioni e dei divorzi è della cultura materialista atea di voi comunisti no?

E le dico...ma tu vuoi essere comunista andiamo...su...
Che sei una donna pia no?

Eh no...io sono inimitabile eh?

ahahahahahahaahahahha


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah:
> ritiro qualsiasi cosa io  abbia detto di quel coglione di tuo marito
> Nel vostro letto?
> Come fa ad essere ancora illeso quel coglione?
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah:
> ritiro qualsiasi cosa io  abbia detto di quel coglione di tuo marito
> Nel vostro letto?
> Come fa ad essere ancora illeso quel coglione?
> ...


Delusa, tu dici, insomma si deve incazzare sul serio no?

Da tutto quel che ho letto, comunque, la mia sensazione è questa...

Lui ehm...è manipolato da quell'altra donna.
Ed è molto confuso...perchè non oso pensare di che cosa gli riempie la testa quell'altra.

Dovrebbe lui fare tabula rasa intorno a sè e poi decidere quel che vuole fare...

Non è facile, sapete, mie care, liberarsi di una che non vuole mollare l'osso eh?

Poi bene o male lui sa che il SUO posto è a casa sua con sua moglie e i suoi figli, ma non sa trovare la strada giusta per tornare eh?

QUa gli animi sono troppo su di giri...
Dovete calmarvi cazzo...

Insomma Tebe...una può anche lasciarlo un uomo ad un'altra, ma non senza averlo Rassato per benino eh?

Ma perchè bene o male...ma perchè io dico...va tante volte a finire...che...ste amanti...uffi alla fine vogliono un uomo tutto per loro eh?

Ma cosa c'è in certe teste?
Godo perchè l'ho sgraffignato a te eh?
Ah carina...visto lui ha sposato te...ma ama me...

Ma pensate a quella moglie che dice...
AH si carina? Ti ha detto che ti ama?
Ma AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma poverina...povera illusa...
Ma mia cara lui le ama tutte eh? E finchè guarda te...altre cento ne intorta...
Ma ha sposato solo me...carina...
Pussavia donnetta...

Poi caspita...ma porc...porc...non oso pensare a certe mogli che dicono...ma guardalo sto gadano...sto invornito con che razza di donnetta è andato perdersi eh? Scommetto che sta cretina sapeva benissimo come nutrire il suo orgoglio...e chissà ciò che pavonate con sta qua eh? Ah ciò...lui il vissuto, l'incompreso, poareto la vittima della situazione....chissà che cosa non le avrà raccontato...

Ma non sa sto cretino...che bene o male la cellulite ce l'hanno anche le altre...

A ste altre...


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah:
> ritiro qualsiasi cosa io  abbia detto di quel coglione di tuo marito
> Nel vostro letto?
> Come fa ad essere ancora illeso quel coglione?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (25 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si la scorsa estate quando hannoa vuto la loro storia... poi io ad agosto ero partita  x il mare ocn i nostri bimbi... e lui si è dato alla pazza gioia a cas nostra... nel nostro letto


Pessimo.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sole!Verissimo quello che scrivi e approvo molto..dei coniugi non bisogna mai parlare,a parte che 'e'indelicato,ma sono cose troppo personali.
> Io non ho mai chiesto,ne mi e'sto chiesto,solo una mi chiese come era fisicamente mia moglie e stop.
> e'una questione di classe e buon gusto,e cultura che non tutte posseggono.Adesso ho un contatto che forse diventera'importante...e'sposata come me..ma mai nominati marito e moglie...*Si fa'cosi'*.


si si dovrebbe..ma alle volte..credo dipenda dalle persone o dalla situazione che si va a creare,le cose sfuggono di mano...
secondo me...e sottolineo secondo me..credo che una relazione extra dovrebbe durare poco...o cmq gli incontri dovrebbero essere sporacidi...e soprattutto certe cose con i colleghi di lavoro o con persone che sei costretto cmq a vedere tutti i santi giorni non dovrebbero esistere...
in questo caso infatti i due si sono innamorati...o credono di esserlo...


----------



## delusa86 (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah:
> ritiro qualsiasi cosa io  abbia detto di quel coglione di tuo marito
> Nel vostro letto?
> Come fa ad essere ancora illeso quel coglione?
> ...


mi sono limitata a tirargli qualche oggetto addosso .... ci sono momenti in cui mi chiedo .. ma che donna sono? come faccio a strisciare cosi x terra x lui? ma la verità è che lo amo.. e l ho capito solo quando stavo x perderlo veramente... ho talmente paura che se ne vada con lei... che mi sembra quasi di aver cancellato dalla memoria tutto quello che è successo nell ultimo anno...sento un gran forza di dargli tutto quello che per mesi gli ho fatto mancare.... ieri mi ha detto che di notte non è risucito a dormire xche pensava.. pensava a me ma anche a lei se davvero è la cosa giusta riprovarci xche non è pienamente convinto come lo era fino a 2 mesi fa... e io mi sento disperata...e in colpa x non aver fatto niente in questi 7 mesi.. se non continuare a piangermi addosso x quello che mi aveva fatto....ho paura che riproveremo e poi tra 2 mesi salterà fuori con "non ci riesco penso solo a lei" ... loro cmq continueranno a vedersi tutti i giorni e questo mi uccide


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> mi sono limitata a tirargli qualche oggetto addosso .... ci sono momenti in cui mi chiedo .. ma che donna sono? come faccio a strisciare cosi x terra x lui? ma la verità è che lo amo.. e l ho capito solo quando stavo x perderlo veramente... ho talmente paura che se ne vada con lei... che mi sembra quasi di aver cancellato dalla memoria tutto quello che è successo nell ultimo anno...sento un gran forza di dargli tutto quello che per mesi gli ho fatto mancare.... ieri mi ha detto che di notte non è risucito a dormire xche pensava.. pensava a me ma anche a lei se davvero è la cosa giusta riprovarci xche non è pienamente convinto come lo era fino a 2 mesi fa... e io mi sento disperata...e in colpa x non aver fatto niente in questi 7 mesi.. se non continuare a piangermi addosso x quello che mi aveva fatto....ho paura che riproveremo e poi tra 2 mesi salterà fuori con "non ci riesco penso solo a lei" ... loro cmq continueranno a vedersi tutti i giorni e questo mi uccide


La verità è che sei giovane.
Molto giovane.
COn due figli.
Na famiglia da tirar avanti.

La verità è che sei un pulcino spaventato.
Sei smaccata dentro nelle tue insicurezze....

Lassa perdere quel ti amo...
Quel ti amo femminile con cui giustificato tutto e il contrario di tutto...

Paura di che...
Ma senti sei tu la cretina che accetta di misurarsi con l'altra...

Ma sei impazzita?

Senti porco cazzo...dove sei?

Prendi quel maritone e venite a trovarmi...passiamo una cena assieme...e vi sistemo tutti e due...

Ma dove siamo eh?

SEI SPOSATA A QUELL'UOMO EH?

SEI SUA MOGLIE...

SEI PERFINO TUTELATA A LIVELLO LEGALE EH?

Senti lei per te dev'essere solo un niente che cammina eh?

MA PORC....
Ma ti dai una svegliata eh?

SEI LA MADRE DEI SUOI FIGLI...
IL TUO UTERO HA....

Ma ti rendi conto?

Senti questa...ti parlo da uomo...

Mettiamo che lui è lì che sta facendo i cassi suoi.
Arrivi tu e gli fai...Ecco, sniff, sob...ecco...stai pensando ancora a lei...

E un uomo ti risponde...no carina, pensavo ai cassi miei, ma ti ringrazio di avermela fatta tornare in mente eh?

Ma porco cazzo...
Se io fossi tuo padre...
Andrei da tuo marito e inizierei senti cojon...so come sono certe cose...eh? Mi par primo...
Ma non si può fare così...

Smettetela con sta sceneggiata....porco can...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è cosi come dici tu... ma adesso che ho capito di averlo perso per sempre... mi sento morire


è NORMALE SENTIRSI MORIRE...e ci vuole solo sel tempo per sentirsi meglio...un po di tempo...
ti inviterei a riflettere su una cosa...senza di lui stai male...ma insieme a lui???insieme a lui in questa situazione del cavolo??secondo me staresti anche peggio...
a cosa serve tenersi a fianco una persona che non solo ti ha fatto quel che ha fatto...ma (piu importante)che non ti ama piu...
daccordo su un tradimento ci si puo passare sopra..capita...ma è il suo cuore a non essere piu tuo capisci???
e poi..lo so che adesso non consola,ma d'ora in poi peggio non puoi stare...come ha detto tebe...vedila come una LIBERAZIONE....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità è che sei giovane.
> Molto giovane.
> COn due figli.
> Na famiglia da tirar avanti.
> ...


Se mio padre scoprisse che mio marito si comporta come il compagno di Delusa(e non parlo del tradimento parlo dell'atteggiamento e delle cose che gli ha detto in questo periodo) gli direbbe "Tesoro santo, adesso tu te ne vai fuori dai maroni, giri a chilometri da mia figlia che è giovane e ha il diritto di vivere serena, gli levi i sensi di colpa che ha che sono totalmente fuori luogo. L'aiuti economicamente con i figli, e nella loro crescita. E se sgarri ti vengo a prendere. Non sai stare da solo? Cazzi tuoi dovevi pensarci prima....andaleeeeeeee


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità è che sei giovane.
> Molto giovane.
> COn due figli.
> Na famiglia da tirar avanti.
> ...




MI PIACE QUETSA MI PIACE TANTO.......un niente
l'errore che si fa è pensarla al contrario..è capitato anche a me...e ca..quanto si sta male...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è NORMALE SENTIRSI MORIRE...e ci vuole solo sel tempo per sentirsi meglio...un po di tempo...
> ti inviterei a riflettere su una cosa...senza di lui stai male...ma insieme a lui???insieme a lui in questa situazione del cavolo??secondo me staresti anche peggio...
> a cosa serve tenersi a fianco una persona che non solo ti ha fatto quel che ha fatto...ma (piu importante)che non ti ama piu...
> daccordo su un tradimento ci si puo passare sopra..capita...ma è il suo cuore a non essere piu tuo capisci???
> e poi..lo so che adesso non consola,ma d'ora in poi peggio non puoi stare...come ha detto tebe...vedila come una LIBERAZIONE....


Ma come fai a dire una cosa così...
Ma lo capisci...che noi uomini non siamo così ?

Eh?

Ma dei...dei...

Uffi dei...
Portatemi suo marito...

Dei è solo ingrippato e confuso...
Basta che io prenda il suo cervello...
Lo spremo come una spugna...esce tutto il sugo del monopolio dell'altra...e torna libero...

Ma voi donne non avete la più pallida idea di che fini argomentazioni hanno certe donne per convincerti che sei innamorato di loro...dai su...

Annuccia...
Siete MOGLI e MADRI...
Non donnette da strapazzo eh?

Siete giovani...
Fuori le palle...cioè fuori le ovaie eh?

FUori le tette XD...

Ah ciò l'altra la rivale...

Ma possibile?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dire una cosa così...
> Ma lo capisci...che noi uomini non siamo così ?
> 
> Eh?
> ...



tette non ne ho...madre natura si è scordata l'accessorio...
cmq...non ti ho capito...
stavolta non ti ho capito...


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mio padre scoprisse che mio marito si comporta come il compagno di Delusa(e non parlo del tradimento parlo dell'atteggiamento e delle cose che gli ha detto in questo periodo) gli direbbe "Tesoro santo, adesso tu te ne vai fuori dai maroni, giri a chilometri da mia figlia che è giovane e ha il diritto di vivere serena, gli levi i sensi di colpa che ha che sono totalmente fuori luogo. L'aiuti economicamente con i figli, e nella loro crescita. E se sgarri ti vengo a prendere. Non sai stare da solo? Cazzi tuoi dovevi pensarci prima....andaleeeeeeee


quoto!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si la scorsa estate quando hannoa vuto la loro storia... poi io ad agosto ero partita  x il mare ocn i nostri bimbi... e lui si è dato alla pazza gioia a cas nostra... nel nostro letto


delirioooooo :incazzato:


----------



## delusa86 (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mio padre scoprisse che mio marito si comporta come il compagno di Delusa(e non parlo del tradimento parlo dell'atteggiamento e delle cose che gli ha detto in questo periodo) gli direbbe "Tesoro santo, adesso tu te ne vai fuori dai maroni, giri a chilometri da mia figlia che è giovane e ha il diritto di vivere serena, gli levi i sensi di colpa che ha che sono totalmente fuori luogo. L'aiuti economicamente con i figli, e nella loro crescita. E se sgarri ti vengo a prendere. Non sai stare da solo? Cazzi tuoi dovevi pensarci prima....andaleeeeeeee


credo che mio padre farebbe molto peggio x questo lui non sa niente di tutto questo casino....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tette non ne ho...madre natura si è scordata l'accessorio...
> cmq...non ti ho capito...
> stavolta non ti ho capito...


Sei sua moglie.
Cosa altro c'è da capire?

Che ti fai intimorire dalla prima sfigata che passa e fa flap flap a tuo marito?

Sei sua moglie...
Ah ok...lui è tutto per aria per sta qua?

Ok...
Gli passerà no?

Lei passerà.
Tu RESTI.

Lei è passata...
Lei è il circo che passa per il paese
Lei è la giostrina della fiera.

Tu sei un monumento...

Si è mai visto una cattedrale che si fa intimorire da un gazebo!


----------



## delusa86 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità è che sei giovane.
> Molto giovane.
> COn due figli.
> Na famiglia da tirar avanti.
> ...


condivido quello che scrivi... ma xche lui è cosi confuso? gliel ho anche detto.. se sente che nel suo cuore c è lei.... la strada da prendere non è sicuramente quella di stare a casa con noi.. è da 5 gg che non dormo e non mangio.... sto davvero impazzendo


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei sua moglie.
> Cosa altro c'è da capire?
> 
> Che ti fai intimorire dalla prima sfigata che passa e fa flap flap a tuo marito?
> ...




il tuo discorso non farebbe una grinza se si trattasse solo di un tradimento...un flap flap..come lo chiami tu...
ma se mio marito venisse da me dicendo che è confuso...che non mi amma piu come prima..che "non sa"chi vuole tra me e lei...c'è poco da "restare"....
qui le corna non c'entrano nulla...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> credo che mio padre farebbe molto peggio x questo lui non sa niente di tutto questo casino....


Invece è per questo che glielo devi dire. così magari ti da prende per le spalle e ti da anche una scrollata


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tuo discorso non farebbe una grinza se si trattasse solo di un tradimento...un flap flap..come lo chiami tu...
> ma se mio marito venisse da me dicendo che è confuso...che non mi amma piu come prima..che "non sa"chi vuole tra me e lei...c'è poco da "restare"....
> qui le corna non c'entrano nulla...


Quoto


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei è il circo che passa per il paeseLei è la giostrina della fiera.Tu sei un monumento...Si è mai visto una cattedrale che si fa intimorire da un gazebo!


   il gazebo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tuo discorso non farebbe una grinza se si trattasse solo di un tradimento...un flap flap..come lo chiami tu...
> ma se mio marito venisse da me dicendo che è confuso...che non mi amma piu come prima..che "non sa"chi vuole tra me e lei...c'è poco da "restare"....
> qui le corna non c'entrano nulla...



Mi associo e quoto..cara Annuccia..bruttissimo se e' arrivato a tanto...sara'perche'fuori dai miei principi,io non concepisco un'altra vita,con un'altra donna......non puoi accettare una simile umiliazione.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> il gazebo


non c'entra un ca...ma lo dico lo stesso...
il mio l'ha spazzato via il vento adesso devo comprarne uno nuovo...:sonar::sonar:
e con la scusa ne prendo uno piu grande...piu bello....
si un bel cazzebo....ops ho sbagliato a scrivere....

delusa tesoro non piangere piu...


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non c'entra un ca...ma lo dico lo stesso...
> il mio l'ha spazzato via il vento adesso devo comprarne uno nuovo...:sonar::sonar:
> e con la scusa ne prendo uno piu grande...piu bello....
> si un bel cazzebo....ops ho sbagliato a scrivere....
> ...



annuccia ma che hai stamattina??? oddio non ti riconosco più! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non c'entra un ca...ma lo dico lo stesso...il mio l'ha spazzato via il vento adesso devo comprarne uno nuovo...:sonar::sonar:e con la scusa ne prendo uno piu grande...piu bello....si un bel cazzebo....ops ho sbagliato a scrivere....delusa tesoro non piangere piu...


Brava k: fai proprio bene


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tuo discorso non farebbe una grinza se si trattasse solo di un tradimento...un flap flap..come lo chiami tu...ma se mio marito venisse da me dicendo che è confuso...che non mi amma piu come prima..che "non sa"chi vuole tra me e lei...c'è poco da "restare"....qui le corna non c'entrano nulla...


Infatti sai come la penso....queste parole sono macigni da digerire....un bel vaffanculo e via


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> annuccia ma che hai stamattina??? oddio non ti riconosco più! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non lo so...
diciamo che oggi una strana allegria..mi invade..una sorta di..dalle parti mie lo chiamiamo "ritticchio"...conosci???


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non lo so...
> diciamo che oggi una strana allegria..mi invade..una sorta di..dalle parti mie lo chiamiamo *"ritticchio"...*conosci???


:thinking:mmmhhh no.....

però sono felice di saperti allegra... :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:mmmhhh no.....
> 
> però sono felice di saperti allegra... :mrgreen:


dicesi ritticchio(al paese mio)
 quella sensazione di euforia strana...immotivata il piu delle volte..che ti fa ridere e sparare anche cazzate a raffica...
non sai perchè ma ti senti bene...
ogni tanto ci vuole...
sai ho fatto tante di quelle cazzate....a causa dei miei malesseri...
certo non mi reputo guarita...ma mi sono stancata di pensare sempre alle stesse cose...perchè vivevo in funzione di lei,lui loro....e non mi godevo nulla...e basta porco mondo...
oggi mi sento pure bona....


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dicesi ritticchio(al paese mio) quella sensazione di euforia strana...immotivata il piu delle volte..che ti fa ridere e sparare anche cazzate a raffica...non sai perchè ma ti senti bene...ogni tanto ci vuole...sai ho fatto tante di quelle cazzate....a causa dei miei malesseri...certo non mi reputo guarita...ma mi sono stancata di pensare sempre alle stesse cose...perchè vivevo in funzione di lei,lui loro....e non mi godevo nulla...e basta porco mondo...oggi mi sento pure bona....


E' arrivato Hannibal  e si sente l'effetto estate


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei sua moglie.
> Cosa altro c'è da capire?
> 
> Che ti fai intimorire dalla prima sfigata che passa e fa flap flap a tuo marito?
> ...


:up:


----------



## bubu (26 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E' arrivato Hannibal  e si sente l'effetto estate


ahahahhahah hai ragioneeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mio padre scoprisse che mio marito si comporta come il compagno di Delusa(e non parlo del tradimento parlo dell'atteggiamento e delle cose che gli ha detto in questo periodo) gli direbbe "Tesoro santo, adesso tu te ne vai fuori dai maroni, giri a chilometri da mia figlia che è giovane e ha il diritto di vivere serena, gli levi i sensi di colpa che ha che sono totalmente fuori luogo. L'aiuti economicamente con i figli, e nella loro crescita. E se sgarri ti vengo a prendere. Non sai stare da solo? Cazzi tuoi dovevi pensarci prima....andaleeeeeeee


Il mio lo farebbe di sicuro...:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> condivido quello che scrivi... ma xche lui è cosi confuso? gliel ho anche detto.. se sente che nel suo cuore c è lei.... la strada da prendere non è sicuramente quella di stare a casa con noi.. è da 5 gg che non dormo e non mangio.... sto davvero impazzendo


Tieni duro.
Perchè quell'altra gli riempie la testa di cagate.
E la prova sta nel fatto che tu non riesci più a riconoscere lui, no?

Ma guardalo...è quello che hai sposato...o ti sembra vittima di un sortilegio?

Ma sai che la maggioranza delle donne...SI RENDONO CONTO che dietro un uomo sposato c'è una moglie? Eh?
Lo sai?

Questa è sposata e non si tira in parte...

Perchè?

Perchè gode come una pazza ad averlo in pugno eh?

L'unica via che hai...è fatti forza...e di a tuo marito...
Senti Cojon...io devo stare bene e mandare avanti UNA FAMIGLIA...quando hai finito di farti prendere per il culo da quella là me lo fai sapere...ma non ho certo balle di discutere...con te...circa quella persona...

Tu non hai idea di come sono certe donne...NON HAI IDEA...ok?

Vedrai che se prendi le distanze da lui...
Tutto si sistemerà...vedrai...

Lo capisci o no che si è fatto imbambolare ?


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> mi sono limitata a tirargli qualche oggetto addosso .... ci sono momenti in cui mi chiedo .. ma che donna sono? come faccio a strisciare cosi x terra x lui? ma la verità è che lo amo.. e l ho capito solo quando stavo x perderlo veramente... ho talmente paura che se ne vada con lei... che mi sembra quasi di aver cancellato dalla memoria tutto quello che è successo nell ultimo anno...sento un gran forza di dargli tutto quello che per mesi gli ho fatto mancare.... ieri mi ha detto che di notte non è risucito a dormire xche pensava.. pensava a me ma anche a lei se davvero è la cosa giusta riprovarci xche non è pienamente convinto come lo era fino a 2 mesi fa... e io mi sento disperata...e in colpa x non aver fatto niente in questi 7 mesi.. se non continuare a piangermi addosso x quello che mi aveva fatto....ho paura che riproveremo e poi tra 2 mesi salterà fuori con "non ci riesco penso solo a lei" ... loro cmq continueranno a vedersi tutti i giorni e questo mi uccide



...tirargli qualche oggetto addosso. 
Ma non ho parole, io penso che ci siano dei limiti che non possano essere superati: limiti di buon gusto, di sensibilità, di un minimo di rispetto...e quando si superano segnano il non ritorno.
Ma come si è permesso: il talamo coniugale non si vìola mai.
Ma forse sto idealizzando di nuovo, forse ora usa così, non è il primo caso, ma non so che dire lo stesso.

E poi come fai a sopportare certi discorsi da un marito: pensava a te, ma anche a lei...e che allora ci vada da lei, con un bel calcio stampigliato sul culo, e tanti saluti a lui e alla troia.  
Scusa Delusa, ma...quando sento certe cose non ce la faccio.
Consiglio durissimo, ma efficace (secondo me, logicamente): lui via di casa per un po' così da realizzare quello che sta per perdere, cioè una bella famiglia.
Sai, certe cose si scoprono solo vivendole sulla propria pelle e accorgendosi di quanto facciano male.
In caso contrario il rischio sarà sempre quello di dubitare sul reale motivo della sua scelta.
E questi dubbi fanno tanto male, se leggi qua lo hai sicuramente notato, e non sarebbe proprio il caso che tu ti arrovellassi anche per questo motivo, non credi?

Poi, chissà che una volta uscito di casa tu non ti senta anche meglio, come sollevata...e diventerebbe una "pausa di riflessione" utile per entrambi.

Scusa la durezza, è che non sopporto la mancanza di rispetto dei nostri partner (e io non ne sono di certo esente).


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...tirargli qualche oggetto addosso.
> Ma non ho parole, io penso che ci siano dei limiti che non possano essere superati: limiti di buon gusto, di sensibilità, di un minimo di rispetto...e quando si superano segnano il non ritorno.
> Ma come si è permesso: il talamo coniugale non si vìola mai.
> Ma forse sto idealizzando di nuovo, forse ora usa così, non è il primo caso, ma non so che dire lo stesso.
> ...


Si però ehm...le nostre donne venete...ehm...senza patente...tutte casa e chiesa...ehm...dove si portavano gli amanti...ehm...tra il casolin...l'idraulico...quelo della corrente...ehm...
I vari Lando Buzzanca de noantri eh...
Mariti che dimenticavano il portafogli a casa...o che tornavano prima dalla caccia...perchè ma qui e là...sempre in casa loro...e i becchi...venivano beccati...proprio in tel leto...

Nel mio paese aleggia una vasta letteratura orale circa il nostro maresciallo! No?
Ora lui è in carrozzella...si dice che sia stato colpito con un auto...per certe questioni di insidiamento moglie altrui...

( ma questa è un'altra brutta storia)...

Insomma Diletta...
Mi fosse Delusa...

Mi dà fastidio sta roba?
Ok...chiamo il falegname...per favore tagliasu sto casso de letto e fanne legna da ardere...il materasso lo diamo alla Charitas...le doghe a due moretti che hanno bisogno e via...no?

E poi si vedrà no?

Diletta dai Delusa è giovane...
Non ha le spalle grosse come te...

AIUTATELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

Donne di questo forum...
Aiutate questa giovane mamma...con il marito stregato dalla banfona...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tieni duro.
> Perchè quell'altra gli riempie la testa di cagate.
> E la prova sta nel fatto che tu non riesci più a riconoscere lui, no?
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che non sempre l'altra riempie la testa di cagate Conte? Io filtro ciò che leggo con il mio punto di vista influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale, tu dal tuo punto di vista. Non tutte le donne sono uguali, per fortuna, idem per gli uomini.
Lui dovrebbe prendersi del tempo senza nessuna e ascoltarsi. Così c'è troppa confusione.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non sempre l'altra riempie la testa di cagate Conte? Io filtro ciò che leggo con il mio punto di vista influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale, tu dal tuo punto di vista. Non tutte le donne sono uguali, per fortuna, idem per gli uomini.
> Lui dovrebbe prendersi del tempo senza nessuna e ascoltarsi. Così c'è troppa confusione.


Sabina


----------



## bubu (26 Aprile 2012)

Io in questo caso specifico la penso come il conte.
Da come parla e agisce quest'uomo a me sembra un bambino confuso tra due fuochi. E quella? Che donna è anche lei che va da una ragazza con due bimbi piccoli e moglie del suo amante a sbandierare sms o dirle che andava a casa sua? Se l'avesse voluto per amore (può capitare no?) Avrebbe chiesto alla moglie le intenzioni del marito? O si sarebbe cagata sotto per le minacce di parlare con suo marito? A me sembra una che si diverte a vivere e far vivere una situazione di grandi emozioni e dice bene il conte, ci gode a tenerlo in pugno!
Vedrai che rinsavisce!!!!
Certo mi fa una rabbia sentire di chi ha la fortuna di avere una famiglia, bambini piccoli da crescere e rinunciarci così!!! Che imbecille!!!! (Lui ovviamente). Sii forte delusa!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non sempre l'altra riempie la testa di cagate Conte? Io filtro ciò che leggo con il mio punto di vista influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale, tu dal tuo punto di vista. Non tutte le donne sono uguali, per fortuna, idem per gli uomini.
> Lui dovrebbe prendersi del tempo senza nessuna e ascoltarsi. Così c'è troppa confusione.


SI.
Era la prima roba che avevo consigliato eh?
Ma io faccio proprio così quando sono in confusione.
Prendo le distanze da tutto e da tutti.
Poi mi comporto esattissimamente come Michael Corleone a quel Battesimo.
Finchè io sto facendo tutt'altro, dentro di me...faccio tabula rasa.
Poi parliamo.
Ma sempre a bocce ferme.

Sono d'accordo non tutte le donne sono uguali, magari sono una peggio dell'altra.
Ma rendiamoci ben conto delle situazioni.

E spezzo una bella lancia qua.
Non mi ricordo quale sociologo insegni che noi entriamo in diversi ruoli sociali.
Esempio: se vado in un negozio divento cliente...ecc..ecc...ma il padrone del negozio diventa mio cliente se richiede lezioni di pianoforte...

Ora diciamo le cose come stanno.
Mi dispiace, ma se tu sei moglie, e vai con uno che è sposato ad un'altra, non puoi incazzarti se questa moglie vede in te, una rubamariti, una zoccola, un'infame ecc..ecc.ecc...perchè stai facendo del casino in un matrimonio altrui.

Una brava amante leggera, NON vuole casini.
E soprattutto NON vuole crearne.

COme si accorge che tu hai casini in famiglia perchè sei stato sgamato, mi dispiace ma leva le ancore eh?

E come può fare?
Dice ehi carino...tu sei sposato a tua moglie...torna da lei e dimenticami.
E sarebbe ( per il mio punto di vista) un grandissimo atto d'amore per quest'uomo.

Diverso è il caso in cui...
Un marito appare ad una donna come un Cristo in croce...e dice alla sua amante...Oh mia salvatrice...liberami da sta croce di donna! Ma non mi pare che sia questo il caso eh?

Ma mettiamo che sto 37 enne sia innamorato...
Ma dei...
Non sa il banfone di turno...che le scuffie passano?

Ma ovvio finchè vede in sua moglie e la sua famiglia il fardello da portare e nell'amante il paese dei balocchi...siamo a posto eh?
Qua finisce male...me lo sento...casso...

Sto uomo finisce nella merda...e non voglio...ha già sparato una cagata immane quella del non ti amo più...

ANch'io sono arrivato nella mia vita ad un non ti amo più.
E fatalità a quella che più ho detto ti amo.
Ma lei ha lavorato fino a sfinirsi per uccidere il mio amore.
E sai perchè?
Poverina in mille modi ha tentato di farmi capire che non mi amava.
E io non la stavo a sentire no?
Allora ha scelto la via di rendermi la vita impossibile.

E si ingenerò una sfida assurda.
Dove io mettevo a dura prova la mia capacità di sopportazione.

Ebbene ho perso.
Oggi se la rivedessi...
La prenderei a calci in culo, mentre mi do i pugni in testa, per essermi perso dietro ad una persona del genere.

Ma la colpa é MIA.
Non posso incazzarmi se dopo aver scavato buchi nel deserto...non ho trovato l'acqua eh?
Potevo arrivarci da solo.

Ma siccome sono stronzo e teston.
Ho pagato...

Ma almeno ho imparato a vedere CHI mi voleva bene sul serio e COME.

Mi sono salvato
E ci ho pure guadagnato sotto ogni punto di vista.

Almeno so...
A che disastri può portare...
Lui il terribile ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmooooooooooooooooooorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Ma porc...porc...porc...
QUanto tempo sprecato...quanto...

Questo si non me lo perdonerò mai.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Io in questo caso specifico la penso come il conte.
> Da come parla e agisce quest'uomo a me sembra un bambino confuso tra due fuochi. E quella? Che donna è anche lei che va da una ragazza con due bimbi piccoli e moglie del suo amante a sbandierare sms o dirle che andava a casa sua? Se l'avesse voluto per amore (può capitare no?) Avrebbe chiesto alla moglie le intenzioni del marito? O si sarebbe cagata sotto per le minacce di parlare con suo marito? A me sembra una che si diverte a vivere e far vivere una situazione di grandi emozioni e dice bene il conte, ci gode a tenerlo in pugno!
> Vedrai che rinsavisce!!!!
> Certo mi fa una rabbia sentire di chi ha la fortuna di avere una famiglia, bambini piccoli da crescere e rinunciarci così!!! Che imbecille!!!! (Lui ovviamente). Sii forte delusa!


Grazie per aver spiegato meglio...
Io in questa storia ehm...farei l'amico di lui...
Lui che mi confida le sue disavventure...
E io che lo riporto a casa a calci in culo eh?

Ma lo sento forte...
Perchè ehm...
Io sono un po' un uomo che comperi con 4 moine...
Ma c'è un ma...
FInito l'effetto delle moine...
Mi dico...
E allora tutto qua?
E ma allora...non ci sto eh?
Ma chi ti vuole...ma chi ti cerca...

Ma casso...
Non ci sono forse a sto mondo...
Anche le donne...
A cui piace far casin nel matrimonio altrui?
Le terribili famigerate collezionatrici di uomini?
E quando li hanno ottenuti li scaricano...

Ma credimi Bubu...quando vedono i tre teschi del conte...
Fuggono...s'incazzano...
Perchè allora i tre teschi parlano e dicono...
Oh figa...tu non mi cucchi.
Noi tre sappiamo che tu figa...tieni un teschio con le tibia incrociate in mezzo alle gambe.

Chi tocca muore...

E appunto i mariti restano tutti come fulminati no?

Uomini parlo a voi...
Se una vi dice..." Uhm...sento che non sei felice con tua moglie!"...

SCAPPATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Si però ehm...le nostre donne venete...ehm...senza patente...tutte casa e chiesa...ehm...dove si portavano gli amanti...*ehm...tra il casolin...l'idraulico...quelo della corrente...ehm...
> I vari Lando Buzzanca de noantri eh...
> Mariti che dimenticavano il portafogli a casa...o che tornavano prima dalla caccia...perchè ma qui e là...sempre in casa loro...e i becchi...venivano beccati...proprio in tel leto...
> 
> ...



Ma lo sai che non ci avevo pensato?
Invece, basta anche riandare indietro con la memoria ai filmetti della commedia all'italiana...venivano tutti/e beccati nel letto della casa coniugale, se non erro.  
Lo sai Conte che una cosa del genere mi fa venire il voltastomaco e le palpitazioni?

Ora ti faccio una domanda:
secondo te, c'è una scala di gravità che riguarda i tradimenti e che permette di giudicarli più o meno severamente sulla base di come vengono compiuti o, devono venire bollati alla stessa maniera di default?
Per me, non sono tutti uguali e, anche se la forma è quella, è la sostanza che fa tanta differenza.
In pratica, quanta dignità viene lesa alla persona.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi associo e quoto..cara Annuccia..bruttissimo se e' arrivato a tanto...sara'perche'fuori dai miei principi,io non concepisco un'altra vita,con un'altra donna......non puoi accettare una simile umiliazione.


purtroppo quel che è accaduto a delusa è diverso da qual che accade "di solito"...
anche io ho "sorvolato"ma era un'altra faccenda...(anche se mi sono ugualmente incazzata....)


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....



come va tesoro???che domanda stupida vero??
volevo solo sapere come stavi...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che non ci avevo pensato?
> Invece, basta anche riandare indietro con la memoria ai filmetti della commedia all'italiana...venivano tutti/e beccati nel letto della casa coniugale, se non erro.
> Lo sai Conte che una cosa del genere mi fa venire il voltastomaco e le palpitazioni?
> 
> ...


Allora guarda che una è stata sgamata per una mia innocente battuta al bar eh?
Torna a casa prima la sera...
E lui lo fece...
Ma io l'avevo buttata lì...
Poi mi trovai sta moglie imputanita...mai visto in vita mia una più incazzata di così...
A tutti i costi voleva sapere come ho fatto a sapere...e io là che dicevo...non lo sapevo...ho fatto una battuta del cazzo eh?

Sai Diletta...
Io non lo vedo tanto il tradimento...

Per me l'unico tradimento che concepisco è...
Mi ami? Ok...
Poi scopro che non è vero.

Vedi a me interessa che a te piaccia molto scopare con me.
Che tu la dia a me...
Poi se la dai ad altri che me frega a me nulla...nulla...nulla...

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...

Ma capiamo bene che le cose e gli oggetti e le situazioni hanno più o meno una valenza simbolica...no?


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Posso essere chiaro e comunque coerente con quello che ti avevo detto? Si la rottura adesso è anche colpa tua, della profonda immaturità di tuo marito che ti ha comunque tradito e della tua stupidità a voler uscire con l'altro pur essendo sposata con un'altro, alla fine senza volerlo anche senza averlo fatto gli hai fatto capire che tu stavi con lui solo per vendicarti, e scusa una cosa, ma che ci sta a fare un uomo a subire le angherie di una persona che si è incattivita?
Vuoi che rimanga con te? Chiediglielo e chiedigli di cancellare per sempre la tizia, ma in maniera orribile.


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come va tesoro???che domanda stupida vero??
> volevo solo sapere come stavi...




ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU  di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU  di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio


Hai preso la strada giusta.
E vedrai che lui si comporterà bene. E anche lei.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU  di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio


Dai dopo le burrasche...torni il sereno no?
E più ti getti robe dietro le spalle, meno hai probilità di finire male...
Coraggio e non avere paura...
Guarda i fatti e fregatene di certe parole dette in momenti critici no?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU  di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio


sono molto felice di leggere che il momento peggiore stia passando e che entrambi vi state impegnando seriamente alla ricostruzione del vostro rapporto!
Un grosso abbraccio 
bubu


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU  di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio



Un gigantesco in bocca al lupo a te e a voi!!!
Dai che ce la fate!!!


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai preso la strada giusta.
> E vedrai che lui si comporterà bene. E anche lei.




speriamo che sia davvero la strada giusta.. ho solo voglia di stare bene come lo sono stata nell ultima settimana.... basta piangere.... lui lo sento molto vicino a me.... tante coccole tanti abbracci tanti baci.. e poi siamo tornati a sorridere insieme... cosa che mancava da troppo tempo.... ha ritirato fuori le nostre fedine ( anche se non siamo sposati a natale mi aveva regalato due fedine, una x me una x lui) ... è stato lui a volerle rimettere.. e questo mi ha reso davvero felice... e mi chiedo xche x sette mesi mi sono comportata cosi.. quando alla fine volevo stare con lui... bo non lo so... so solo che lo amo davvero tanto..e x il bene dei miei bimbi e anche il mio.... tutto quello che è successo deve solo rimanere un brutto capitolo della nostra vita


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un gigantesco in bocca al lupo a te e a voi!!!
> Dai che ce la fate!!!




grazie mille


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio


:up:

:bacio:


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono molto felice di leggere che il momento peggiore stia passando e che entrambi vi state impegnando seriamente alla ricostruzione del vostro rapporto!
> Un grosso abbraccio
> bubu



è stato un momento davvero difficile.. ma io voglio credere che ce la faremo... l impegno che ci stiamo mettendo è davvero tanto


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai dopo le burrasche...torni il sereno no?
> E più ti getti robe dietro le spalle, meno hai probilità di finire male...
> Coraggio e non avere paura...
> Guarda i fatti e fregatene di certe parole dette in momenti critici no?



cosi dicono... e il sereno sto iniziando a vederlo... mi sento davvero felice... alla fine io lo amo ed è con lui che voglio stare.... le paure un po le ho..s opratutto x il fatto che lavorano insieme.. ho come la sensazione che questa volta lei non si metterà da parte.. alla fine anche lei è stata presa x il culo due volte.. e poi lei aveva gia detto tutto ai suoi pur essendo sposata.. forse credeva davvero che questa volta sarebbe diventato solo suo... be sono solo sensazioni speriamo che davvero si metta da parte.... 
sapete cosa penso ? a voi posso dirlo.. ho paura che questa felicità verrà rovinata da lei che tra un mese salterà fuori con un bel SONO INCINTA... noo dai però con tutto quello che ho passato... non mi merito anche questo


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> cosi dicono... e il sereno sto iniziando a vederlo... mi sento davvero felice... alla fine io lo amo ed è con lui che voglio stare.... le paure un po le ho..s opratutto x il fatto che lavorano insieme.. ho come la sensazione che questa volta lei non si metterà da parte.. alla fine anche lei è stata presa x il culo due volte.. e poi lei aveva gia detto tutto ai suoi pur essendo sposata.. forse credeva davvero che questa volta sarebbe diventato solo suo... be sono solo sensazioni speriamo che davvero si metta da parte....
> sapete cosa penso ? a voi posso dirlo.. ho paura che questa felicità verrà rovinata da lei che tra un mese salterà fuori con un bel SONO INCINTA... noo dai però con tutto quello che ho passato... non mi merito anche questo


 dai stai serena e concentrati solo su voi due!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> cosi dicono... e il sereno sto iniziando a vederlo... mi sento davvero felice... alla fine io lo amo ed è con lui che voglio stare.... le paure un po le ho..s opratutto x il fatto che lavorano insieme.. ho come la sensazione che questa volta lei non si metterà da parte.. alla fine anche lei è stata presa x il culo due volte.. e poi lei aveva gia detto tutto ai suoi pur essendo sposata.. forse credeva davvero che questa volta sarebbe diventato solo suo... be sono solo sensazioni speriamo che davvero si metta da parte....
> sapete cosa penso ? a voi posso dirlo.. ho paura che questa felicità verrà rovinata da lei che tra un mese salterà fuori con un bel SONO INCINTA... noo dai però con tutto quello che ho passato... non mi merito anche questo


Calma...lo guardereste un film per me?
Vorrei che guardaste questo qui...con un bel sorriso...
Spiega moltissime cose di certi amori...
[video=youtube;MfkEHIIqrR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfkEHIIqrR4[/video]


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> dai stai serena e concentrati solo su voi due!



si infatti voglio stare il piu serena possibile.... anche se i suoi non ti amo hanno fatto male...non credo sia rimasto qui solo x i bimbi... se davvero amava lei.. sarebbe andato via xche cmq ha avuto una seconda possibilità...


----------



## delusa86 (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Calma...lo guardereste un film per me?
> Vorrei che guardaste questo qui...con un bel sorriso...
> Spiega moltissime cose di certi amori...
> [video=youtube;MfkEHIIqrR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfkEHIIqrR4[/video]




 ok sarà fatto... grazie


----------



## Annuccia (4 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara.. grazie mille del pensiero.... non so se l avevo gia scritto.. ma dopo tutto il casotto che è successo.. lui ha deciso di rimanere a casa con me x riprovarci... e sta andando molto bene.... sarò pazza ma mi sembra di aver cancellato dalla mente tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi....forse è stata davvero tanta la paura di perderlo... non lo so.. so che mi sento bene... e spero che continui cosi... anche se logicamente le paure sono tante.... non mi sono dimenticata i suoi NON TI AMO PIU di due settimane fa..... ma sto andando avanti x vedere se davvero possiamo salvare la nostra famiglia... io sto facendo l impossibile... e spero che ne valga la pena...di quello che è successo fino a 10 giorni fa non ne stiamo piu parlando... lei non si è fatta piu sentire.. anche se un po di paura c è xche tutti i giorni si vedono a lavoro ma non credo che lei torni alla carica.. dopo il comportamento che ha avuto lui nei suoi confronti ... te come stai? un abbraccio


mi fa piacere....io sto tutto sommato bene..ormai ho imparato a convivere con i miei alti e bassi....
una cosa volevo dirti...
NON DEVI ESSERE SOLO TU A FARE L'IMPOSSIBILE.....tu devi stare solo serena..cerca di non parlare piu della cosa..basta stop...ricominciate...ma anche lui deve darti forza...
la carretta si traina in due....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> cosi dicono... e il sereno sto iniziando a vederlo... mi sento davvero felice... alla fine io lo amo ed è con lui che voglio stare.... le paure un po le ho..s opratutto x il fatto che lavorano insieme.. ho come la sensazione che questa volta lei non si metterà da parte.. alla fine anche lei è stata presa x il culo due volte.. e poi lei aveva gia detto tutto ai suoi pur essendo sposata.. forse credeva davvero che questa volta sarebbe diventato solo suo... be sono solo sensazioni speriamo che davvero si metta da parte....
> sapete cosa penso ? a voi posso dirlo.. *ho paura che questa felicità verrà rovinata da lei che tra un mese salterà fuori con un bel SONO INCINTA... noo dai però con tutto quello che ho passato... non mi merito anche questo*


ma perchè devi pensare a queste cose???????ma dico io..dove ti arrivano i pensieri....goditi la tua famiglia non ti lasciare avvelenare da questi pensieri del c....
sai quante volte è accaduto a me...le pensavo tutte..e non sai quanto male mi sono fatta...
e poi vivi alla giornata...fottitene di ciò che puo accadere domani...


----------



## delusa86 (4 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma perchè devi pensare a queste cose???????ma dico io..dove ti arrivano i pensieri....goditi la tua famiglia non ti lasciare avvelenare da questi pensieri del c....
> sai quante volte è accaduto a me...le pensavo tutte..e non sai quanto male mi sono fatta...
> e poi vivi alla giornata...fottitene di ciò che puo accadere domani...



me lo chiedo anch io dove mi arrivano i pensieri... e poi che pensieri.... 
lo so dovrei vivere alla giornata... ma la paura che un giorno lui venga da me a dirmi.... non sono felice qui con te .. è davvero tanta... anche se credo che se davvero fosse stato cosi tanto innamorato di quella troia non l avrebbe "lasciata " x la seconda volta.... non credo che tutto cio siano palle... anche xche dove vorrebbe arrivare mentendomi ancora? poi boh purtroppo tutto può essere nella vita


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> me lo chiedo anch io dove mi arrivano i pensieri... e poi che pensieri....
> lo so dovrei vivere alla giornata... ma la paura che un giorno lui venga da me a dirmi.... non sono felice qui con te .. è davvero tanta... anche se credo che se davvero fosse stato cosi tanto innamorato di quella troia non l avrebbe "lasciata " x la seconda volta.... non credo che tutto cio siano palle... anche xche dove vorrebbe arrivare mentendomi ancora? poi boh purtroppo tutto può essere nella vita


Ma dei non ci cascare...
Se lui è infelice dentro...lo sarà con qualsiasi donna. No?

Ma perchè ti senti responsabile della sua felicità?

Ma dei su...

Appunto tutto può essere nella vita...ma pensela positiva eh?

Dai vieni al raduno che ti tiriamo su le chiappe...cioè il morale...


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2012)

Tanti auguri allora!!!


----------



## delusa86 (6 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei non ci cascare...
> Se lui è infelice dentro...lo sarà con qualsiasi donna. No?
> 
> Ma perchè ti senti responsabile della sua felicità?
> ...




mi sento abbastanza responsabile della sua felicità....nel senso che se io riesco a dargli tutto quello di cui ha bisogno lui si sente felice... ovvio che il comportamento che avevo prima lo rendeva solo infelice... beh cerco di pensare positivo... non è facile... ma altrimenti non si va piu avanti e non si vive piu


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> *mi sento abbastanza responsabile della sua felicità....nel senso che se io riesco a dargli tutto quello di cui ha bisogno lui si sente felice*... ovvio che il comportamento che avevo prima lo rendeva solo infelice... beh cerco di pensare positivo... non è facile... ma altrimenti non si va piu avanti e non si vive piu



Cara...
Cucciola...

Tesorino bello, leggo questa frase e mi ricordo di me. La determinazione con cui volevo renderlo felice... la volontà che avevo di dargli "tutto", di essere la moglie e la compagna migliore del mondo...

Certo, noi abbiamo la possibilità di rendere felici o infelici il nostro compagno. MA. Ma, tesoro bello... solo in parte. Essere felici o infelici è in gran parte una responsabilità della persona stessa. non puoi costruire la felicità per un altro. L'infelicità, è già più facile (fino a quando non ti manda a quel paese).
Ma la felicità...

Immagino che tu intenda "gli do tutto quello di cui ha bisogno da me". Sai che il mondo è fatto di tante cose.
Ma ciccia...

Hai avuto uno spavento grandissimo. Capisco che ora vuoi "metterti al sicuro". Ma non funziona esattamente così. 
Cazzo. Non riesco a spiegarmi, a trovare le parole.

Sarete felici in due, se in due lo vorrete. Non hai nè la responsabilità nè la possibilità di rendere felice la vostra coppia da sola.
Pensa anche a te stessa. Rischi di annullarti e stare peggio.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Vediamo se riesco ad esprimermi meglio...

Lui ti ha fatto del male.
Stavi male. Magari ti sei un pò avvolta nel tuo dolore (ma magari anche no) e la situazione in casa, in coppia, ha cominciato a precipitare.
Lui si è stufato, hai rischiato di perderlo.
E ora reagisci prendendoti in collo tutte le fatiche della coppia.
E' così?

Cara, sono la prima a dire che per andare avanti non si può continuare ogni istante a rigirare il coltello nella ferita, che si debba cercare di vivere momenti di serenità, di piacere insieme e tutto quanto.
Ma non basare il tuo comportamento solo sulla paura di perderlo.

Non accollarti volontariamente ogni fatica, ogni cosa. Se siete coppia, le cose si fanno in due. E' vero che ci sono momenti in cui è uno più dell'altro a tirare la carretta.
Ma temo che tu ora sia così spaventata da sentirti tu colpevole di tutto...
Ciccia, su...

Un abbraccio.


----------



## delusa86 (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco ad esprimermi meglio...
> 
> Lui ti ha fatto del male.
> Stavi male. Magari ti sei un pò avvolta nel tuo dolore (ma magari anche no) e la situazione in casa, in coppia, ha cominciato a precipitare.
> ...




si è cosi.... alla fine sono sicura che se invece di uscire con un altro mi sarei preoccupata di piu di salvare la mia famiglia... lui non saarebbe mai tornato da lei.... e invece grazie a me sono finiti di nuovo a letto insieme...... e io mi chiedo xche sono dovuta arrivare a tanto quando alla fine era con lui che volevo stare... non lo so ma quando 2 sett fa mi ha detto che se ne sarebbe andato e x giunta x stare con lei.... mi è crollato tutto addosso..... mi sto impegnando davvero tanto.... faccio fatica a non parlare con lui di quello che è successo... ma so che parlarne non mi porterebbe a niente.... e domani devo accompagnarlo a lavoro e quindi vedrò quella povera tr.. che come al solito sarà li fuori.... che nerviii solo al pensiero di vederla..... devo fidarmi di lui... xche altrimenti non vivo piu


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si è cosi.... alla fine sono sicura che se invece di uscire con un altro mi sarei preoccupata di piu di salvare la mia famiglia... lui non saarebbe mai tornato da lei.... e invece grazie a me sono finiti di nuovo a letto insieme...... e io mi chiedo xche sono dovuta arrivare a tanto quando alla fine era con lui che volevo stare... non lo so ma quando 2 sett fa mi ha detto che se ne sarebbe andato e x giunta x stare con lei.... mi è crollato tutto addosso..... mi sto impegnando davvero tanto.... faccio fatica a non parlare con lui di quello che è successo... ma so che parlarne non mi porterebbe a niente.... e domani devo accompagnarlo a lavoro e quindi vedrò quella povera tr.. che come al solito sarà li fuori.... che nerviii solo al pensiero di vederla..... devo fidarmi di lui... xche altrimenti non vivo piu



Tutto quel che vuoi, ma pensare ESCLUSIVAMENTE a lui e alla SUA felicità non credere ti porti necessariamente a qualcosa di buono...
Non funziona così purtroppo.. non puoi da sola procurare felicità a te e lui. 

Lui come si comporta adesso?


----------



## delusa86 (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutto quel che vuoi, ma pensare ESCLUSIVAMENTE a lui e alla SUA felicità non credere ti porti necessariamente a qualcosa di buono...
> Non funziona così purtroppo.. non puoi da sola procurare felicità a te e lui.
> 
> Lui come si comporta adesso?




lui lo sento molto vicino a me.... sempre molto affettuoso.. dice di amarmi... che era quello che ha sempre voluto... che è tornato da lei solo quando ha saputo che io uscivo con un altro.. e che questa è la strada guista... che insieme ce la faremo.... voglio credergli... e spero di non dover piu soffrire


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui lo sento molto vicino a me.... sempre molto affettuoso.. dice di amarmi... che era quello che ha sempre voluto... che è tornato da lei solo quando ha saputo che io uscivo con un altro.. e che questa è la strada guista... che insieme ce la faremo.... voglio credergli... e spero di non dover piu soffrire



Ti auguro ogni bene stella...
Ma non dimenticarti di te...
Non dimenticarti che le responsabilità si hanno in DUE.


----------



## delusa86 (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti auguro ogni bene stella...
> Ma non dimenticarti di te...
> Non dimenticarti che le responsabilità si hanno in DUE.



grazie.... speriamo in bene... nonostante tutto lo schifo che sto cercando di buttarmi alle spalle


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui lo sento molto vicino a me.... sempre molto affettuoso.. dice di amarmi... che era quello che ha sempre voluto... *che è tornato da lei solo quando ha saputo che io uscivo con un altro*.. e che questa è la strada guista... che insieme ce la faremo.... voglio credergli... e spero di non dover piu soffrire


Io ti auguro davvero tutto il bene di questo mondo. Ma sul neretto... ecco, ammetto di trovarlo davvero infantile.

Lui ti ha tradita. Tu puoi non aver avuto la forza di reagire nel modo giusto, forse ti sei arenata nel tuo dolore, forse non hai impiegato tutte le risorse a tua disposizione, ma credo che dopo aver tradito e vedendo quanto soffrivi, un uomo maturo e innamorato avrebbe accettato anche un tuo eventuale allontanamento. Ritornare dall'amante è stata una ripicca puerile. 
Mi auguro davvero che nel vostro percorso non vi limitiate a superare il dolore e la burrasca. Ma che ragioniate insieme sulle dinamiche del vostro rapporto.
Io trovo ingiustificati i tuoi sensi di colpa. E penso che i sensi di colpa portino nella direzione opposta all'autenticità: quando ti senti in colpa accetti cose che normalmente non accetteresti e crei dinamiche pericolose.


----------



## delusa86 (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti auguro davvero tutto il bene di questo mondo. Ma sul neretto... ecco, ammetto di trovarlo davvero infantile.
> 
> Lui ti ha tradita. Tu puoi non aver avuto la forza di reagire nel modo giusto, forse ti sei arenata nel tuo dolore, forse non hai impiegato tutte le risorse a tua disposizione, ma credo che dopo aver tradito e vedendo quanto soffrivi, un uomo maturo e innamorato avrebbe accettato anche un tuo eventuale allontanamento. Ritornare dall'amante è stata una ripicca puerile.
> Mi auguro davvero che nel vostro percorso non vi limitiate a superare il dolore e la burrasca. Ma che ragioniate insieme sulle dinamiche del vostro rapporto.
> Io trovo ingiustificati i tuoi sensi di colpa. E penso che i sensi di colpa portino nella direzione opposta all'autenticità: quando ti senti in colpa accetti cose che normalmente non accetteresti e crei dinamiche pericolose.



grazie cara... io spero solo che non sia tornato da lei xche magari nella sua testa aveva e ha lei.. però mi chiedo a questo punto x quale motivo sarebbe rimasto? solo x i bimbi? non lo so io voglio sperare in bene.. xche nonostante tutto sono sicura di amarlo


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> grazie cara... io spero solo che non sia tornato da lei xche magari nella sua testa aveva e ha lei.. però mi chiedo a questo punto x quale motivo sarebbe rimasto? solo x i bimbi? non lo so io voglio sperare in bene.. xche nonostante tutto sono sicura di amarlo


Di sicuro tuo marito ha una gran confusione in testa. Il fatto di doverla vedere al lavoro non e' il massimo (non e' possibile pensare ad un cambio nonostante i tempi duri?). La scelta di rimanere e' quella più facile per lui. Secondo me l'unica arma che hai se veramente lo ami e' quella di rendere la sua vita piacevole quando siete insieme: non parlare più del tradimento, niente musi, sii carina e cura te stessa per stare bene indipendentemente da lui. Naturalmente lui se le deve meritare queste cose
In bocca al lupo.

K.


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

io non sono molto convinta che non parlare delle cose sia una buona soluzione, anzi...
Non dico ovviamente di piazzare musi o stare sempre a piangere o rinfacciare!!!
Però non pensate che non sentirsi liberi di esprimere le proprie ansie, i propri turbamenti sia iniziare un nuovo rapporto con dei muri?
Far finta di niente non aiuta a superare.
Per questo penso che una buona base di partenza sia certamente cercare di accettare l'accaduto, mostrarsi disponibili al dialogo in maniera serena e matura soprattutto dando il giusto peso alle cose (delusa ed il marito non sono riusciti a gestire la situazione facendola quasi precipitare).
Se lei lo ama e vuole ricostruire la serenità della coppia e lui vuole lo stesso, dovrebbero imparare ad essere sinceri rispetto alle loro emozioni, sia le belle che le brutte.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Se lei lo ama e vuole ricostruire la serenità della coppia e lui vuole lo stesso, dovrebbero imparare ad essere *sinceri rispetto alle loro emozioni*, sia le belle che le brutte.


Penso anch'io. Sinceri innanzitutto verso se stessi.


----------



## delusa86 (8 Maggio 2012)

e poi quando vedo lei... con quella faccia da schiaffi...... mi innervosisco e basta.... mi tornano in mente i soliti pensieri.... ma xche deve farmi questo effetto una persona del genere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> e poi quando vedo lei... con quella faccia da schiaffi...... mi innervosisco e basta.... mi tornano in mente i soliti pensieri.... ma xche deve farmi questo effetto una persona del genere?


... a me sembra che te ne abbia dato ampiamente motivo, ma tu tira dritto.


----------



## delusa86 (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a me sembra che te ne abbia dato ampiamente motivo, ma tu tira dritto.



x essere superiore a lei devo x forza tirare dritto... ma vederla li a 1 metro di distanza da me..mi sale la voglia di prenderla x i capelli e dirle in faccia che è una tr..... ma poi alla fine credo che non ne valga proprio la pena


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x essere superiore a lei devo x forza tirare dritto... ma vederla li a 1 metro di distanza da me..mi sale la voglia di prenderla x i capelli e dirle in faccia che è una tr..... ma poi alla fine credo che non ne valga proprio la pena


Brava, ti stimo. Ignorare la facocera è un grande esercizio di autocontrollo, ma alla fine diventa anche un grande esercizio di autostima. Quando la vedi, prova a immaginarla ricoperta di setole, con due lunghe zanne sporgenti, mentre si rotola nel fango grugnendo. Aiuta.


----------



## delusa86 (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava, ti stimo. Ignorare la facocera è un grande esercizio di autocontrollo, ma alla fine diventa anche un grande esercizio di autostima. Quando la vedi, prova a immaginarla ricoperta di setole, con due lunghe zanne sporgenti, mentre si rotola nel fango grugnendo. Aiuta.




le darei troppe soddisfazioni ... giusto? e pensare che quando mi mandava i messaggi.. mi aveva anche scritto che se pensavo che picchiarla mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio.. lei era disponibile.... cavolo però avrei potuto accettare no? ahahahahah che donne che esistono.. e parilamo di una 33enne..... mahhhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> le darei troppe soddisfazioni ... giusto? e pensare che quando mi mandava i messaggi.. mi aveva anche scritto che se pensavo che picchiarla mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio.. lei era disponibile.... cavolo però avrei potuto accettare no? ahahahahah che donne che esistono.. e parilamo di una 33enne..... mahhhh


Ammetteresti la sua esistenza. E invece, lei non esiste: occupa spazio, respira, ma lei per te non esiste.


----------



## delusa86 (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ammetteresti la sua esistenza. E invece, lei non esiste: occupa spazio, respira, ma lei per te non esiste.




dovrebbe essere cosi.... e mi devo convincere che lei davvero non esiste... ma quando ti trovi quella persona davanti.. la rabbia è davvero tanta.... spero che prima o poi passi


----------



## Annuccia (8 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti auguro ogni bene stella...
> *Ma non dimenticarti di te*...
> Non dimenticarti che le responsabilità si hanno in DUE.


non avrei trovato parole migliori....
uùanche io spesso mi sono dimenticata di me..e sicuramente continuerò a farlo in futuro o magari tra un ora....ma quando poi TI RICORDI DI TE nuovamnete è bello .....


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

rieccomi a raccontarvi quello che è successo ieri.. proprio adesso che le cose stavano andando benino.. io mi sentivo sicuramente meglio... ma da giorni continuavano ad arrivare sul cel di lui squilli anonimi.. è ovvio che fosse lei.. cosi non ho resistito nel dirle che la doveva smettere xche tanto non avrebbe ottenuto niente... e cosi via che lei parte con una marea di messaggi vi dico in breva quello che mi ha scritto.... " non ho ninete da dirti se non che sei una povera illusa..ti dico solo che se è ancora li è grazie a me xche io non lo voglio piu e ho dovuto ripeterglielo anche 2 gg fa..so tutte le bugie che x mesi ti ha raccontato..ma io e lui sappiamo bene cosa vuole fare.. l unica che forse non l ha ancora capito sei tu..xche non gli chiedi cosa mi ha detto l ultima volta che ci siamo visti? xche non gli chiedi da quanti mesi avevamo ricominciato a parlarci? mi ha detto che se è li con te è solo x farti capire che non c è piu niente da salvare xche non ti ama piu... se vuoi vengo li e queste cose te le dico in faccia davanti a lui e vediamo se ha il coraggio di negare" ..... poi ha cambiato subito idea xche mi ha detto che non aveva niente da dirmi e che quindi non sarebbe venuta...
allora io voglio credere che questa sia la classica amante avvelenata... lui dice che sono tutte palle quello che lei sta dicendo..... ma sinceramente qualche dubbio ce l ho...... consigli? grazie


----------



## bubu (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> rieccomi a raccontarvi quello che è successo ieri.. proprio adesso che le cose stavano andando benino.. io mi sentivo sicuramente meglio... ma da giorni continuavano ad arrivare sul cel di lui squilli anonimi.. è ovvio che fosse lei.. cosi non ho resistito nel dirle che la doveva smettere xche tanto non avrebbe ottenuto niente... e cosi via che lei parte con una marea di messaggi vi dico in breva quello che mi ha scritto.... " non ho ninete da dirti se non che sei una povera illusa..ti dico solo che se è ancora li è grazie a me xche io non lo voglio piu e ho dovuto ripeterglielo anche 2 gg fa..so tutte le bugie che x mesi ti ha raccontato..ma io e lui sappiamo bene cosa vuole fare.. l unica che forse non l ha ancora capito sei tu..xche non gli chiedi cosa mi ha detto l ultima volta che ci siamo visti? xche non gli chiedi da quanti mesi avevamo ricominciato a parlarci? mi ha detto che se è li con te è solo x farti capire che non c è piu niente da salvare xche non ti ama piu... se vuoi vengo li e queste cose te le dico in faccia davanti a lui e vediamo se ha il coraggio di negare" ..... poi ha cambiato subito idea xche mi ha detto che non aveva niente da dirmi e che quindi non sarebbe venuta...
> allora io voglio credere che questa sia la classica amante avvelenata... lui dice che sono tutte palle quello che lei sta dicendo..... ma sinceramente qualche dubbio ce l ho...... consigli? grazie


ciao delusa!
questa donna è una stronza di prima categoria.
Ora, se questa si è permessa di scriverti queste cose, non puoi certo far finta di niente.
Hai detto che tuo marito nega ma ovviamente sei in dubbio (e chi non lo sarebbe?)...io farei chiamare lui davanti a te. Se è vero che sono tutte balle minimo uno si arrabbia che una stronza continui a gettare legna sul fuoco, perciò che lui le dica (davanti a te) che deve smetterla e che non si permetta più di importunarvi.
Se non smette, minacciala di dire tutto al marito oppure denunciala perchè non sei obbligata a dovere essere importunata dai suoi sms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> rieccomi a raccontarvi quello che è successo ieri.. proprio adesso che le cose stavano andando benino.. io mi sentivo sicuramente meglio... ma da giorni continuavano ad arrivare sul cel di lui squilli anonimi.. è ovvio che fosse lei.. cosi non ho resistito nel dirle che la doveva smettere xche tanto non avrebbe ottenuto niente... e cosi via che lei parte con una marea di messaggi vi dico in breva quello che mi ha scritto.... " non ho ninete da dirti se non che sei una povera illusa..ti dico solo che se è ancora li è grazie a me xche io non lo voglio piu e ho dovuto ripeterglielo anche 2 gg fa..so tutte le bugie che x mesi ti ha raccontato..ma io e lui sappiamo bene cosa vuole fare.. l unica che forse non l ha ancora capito sei tu..xche non gli chiedi cosa mi ha detto l ultima volta che ci siamo visti? xche non gli chiedi da quanti mesi avevamo ricominciato a parlarci? mi ha detto che se è li con te è solo x farti capire che non c è piu niente da salvare xche non ti ama piu... se vuoi vengo li e queste cose te le dico in faccia davanti a lui e vediamo se ha il coraggio di negare" ..... poi ha cambiato subito idea xche mi ha detto che non aveva niente da dirmi e che quindi non sarebbe venuta...
> allora io voglio credere che questa sia la classica amante avvelenata... lui dice che sono tutte palle quello che lei sta dicendo..... ma sinceramente qualche dubbio ce l ho...... consigli? grazie


Ci sono donne... chiamarle donne... ci sono esseri che, frustrati dalla loro incapacità a costruire la propria felicità, si realizzano distruggendo quella degli altri. Tu ne hai incontrato uno... ne ho incontrato uno anche io. Esistono. Quelle che: se non puoi essere mio non sarai di nessun'altra. Questa è l'antitesi dell'amore, è solo invidia, rabbia, solitudine. Allora pensa questo: se lui le avesse detto quello che lei asserisce, lei avrebbe solo convenienza nell'aspettare, buona buona, senza alzare polvere. Ignorala, comunque sia, perchè lei non ha il diritto di parlare con te. Se insiste, minaccia di andare dai carabinieri, se non si rassegna vacci proprio dai carabinieri. Tu non hai un problema con lei, il problema è solo il suo. Tu i problemi li hai con tuo marito, concentrati su quelli. Forza.


----------



## Missix (14 Maggio 2012)

Quoto Bubu, non è giusto che tu debba subire tutto questo per un errore di tuo marito, che rimediasse lui e se davvero sono tutte balle, è bene che la chiami con te presente. Ha il dovere di difenderti da questa pazza perchè l'ha scelta lui, ha scelto lui di farla entrare nella vostra vita e se continua a chiamarti e a fargli gli squilletti vuol dire che lui non si è impegnato abbastanza per tenerla fuori. Pretenderei un chiarimento definitivo, perchè è giusto che tu trovi la tua pace, al costo di fare un incontro a 3 e parlare tutti insieme per capire se è lei che è pazza o è lui che fa il finto tonto. Prima di prendere una qualsiasi decisione devi fare in modo di avere la situazione più chiara possibile, e non puoi continuare questa altalena tra lei che dice che non è finita e lui si.


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ciao delusa!
> questa donna è una stronza di prima categoria.
> Ora, se questa si è permessa di scriverti queste cose, non puoi certo far finta di niente.
> Hai detto che tuo marito nega ma ovviamente sei in dubbio (e chi non lo sarebbe?)...io farei chiamare lui davanti a te. Se è vero che sono tutte balle minimo uno si arrabbia che una stronza continui a gettare legna sul fuoco, perciò che lui le dica (davanti a te) che deve smetterla e che non si permetta più di importunarvi.
> Se non smette, minacciala di dire tutto al marito oppure denunciala perchè non sei obbligata a dovere essere importunata dai suoi sms!!!!!!!!!!



la prima cosa che ho detto a lui ieri è stata proprio quella..." se lei dice davvero palle allora le tel "... non ha voluto tel .. ma le ha mandato un mess dicendole che era stata molto brava con i suoi mess.. che è da 3 settimane che non si parlano e non si guardano.. di continuare pure a dire cazzate xche tanto non gli interessa"... lei non ha risp.. e mi ha detto che oggi lei non si è avvicinata.... però una cosa me l ha detta... mi ha detto che qualche giorno fa che era il suo compleanno e ha portato i pasticcini a lavoro.. l ha invitata a mangiarli.... lei l ha mandato a cagare... ora mi chiedo.... sono io che sono esagerata o è stata una cosa normale dirle se voleva due pasticcini?


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono donne... chiamarle donne... ci sono esseri che, frustrati dalla loro incapacità a costruire la propria felicità, si realizzano distruggendo quella degli altri. Tu ne hai incontrato uno... ne ho incontrato uno anche io. Esistono. Quelle che: se non puoi essere mio non sarai di nessun'altra. Questa è l'antitesi dell'amore, è solo invidia, rabbia, solitudine. Allora pensa questo: se lui le avesse detto quello che lei asserisce, lei avrebbe solo convenienza nell'aspettare, buona buona, senza alzare polvere. Ignorala, comunque sia, perchè lei non ha il diritto di parlare con te. Se insiste, minaccia di andare dai carabinieri, se non si rassegna vacci proprio dai carabinieri. Tu non hai un problema con lei, il problema è solo il suo. Tu i problemi li hai con tuo marito, concentrati su quelli. Forza.




alla fine mi sono presa io della povera illusa.... ma forse è lei l illusa... voglio credere... che tutto quello che mi ha scritto... sia dovuto solo dal fatto che lui x la seconda volta l ha presa x il culo...


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Quoto Bubu, non è giusto che tu debba subire tutto questo per un errore di tuo marito, che rimediasse lui e se davvero sono tutte balle, è bene che la chiami con te presente. Ha il dovere di difenderti da questa pazza perchè l'ha scelta lui, ha scelto lui di farla entrare nella vostra vita e se continua a chiamarti e a fargli gli squilletti vuol dire che lui non si è impegnato abbastanza per tenerla fuori. Pretenderei un chiarimento definitivo, perchè è giusto che tu trovi la tua pace, al costo di fare un incontro a 3 e parlare tutti insieme per capire se è lei che è pazza o è lui che fa il finto tonto. Prima di prendere una qualsiasi decisione devi fare in modo di avere la situazione più chiara possibile, e non puoi continuare questa altalena tra lei che dice che non è finita e lui si.




è stata lei la prima a dirmi che se non credevo a tutto quello che diceva sarebbe venuta a dirmelo in faccia davanti a lui... io le ho detto subito si va bene non ho problemi ... ma poi ha risp dicendo che non aveva niente da dirmi e di pensare cio che volevo... mmmmm mi viene voglia di uscire e di andare a casa sua


----------



## ferita (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> la prima cosa che ho detto a lui ieri è stata proprio quella..." se lei dice davvero palle allora le tel "... non ha voluto tel .. ma le ha mandato un mess dicendole che era stata molto brava con i suoi mess.. che è da 3 settimane che non si parlano e non si guardano.. di continuare pure a dire cazzate xche tanto non gli interessa"... lei non ha risp.. e mi ha detto che oggi lei non si è avvicinata.... però una cosa me l ha detta... mi ha detto che qualche giorno fa che era il suo compleanno e ha portato i pasticcini a lavoro.. l ha invitata a mangiarli.... lei l ha mandato a cagare... ora mi chiedo.... sono io che sono esagerata o è stata una cosa normale dirle se voleva due pasticcini?



Anche mio marito e la sua (ex?) amante si vedono ogni giorno, mangiano a mensa insieme, vanno a prendere il caffè insieme  e probabilmente il giorno del compleanno di mio marito è stata invitata a mangiare pasticcini...
Non ce ne libereremo mai...
Non ho cosigli per te perchè in realtà non ne ho neanche per me stessa, ma forse l'unica cosa da fare è fregarsene.
Tanto di cazzate ce ne hanno dette tante ed altrettante continueranno a dircene...facciamo finta di crederci e viviamo la nostra vita e non la loro!
Riguardo l'insistenza di lei, i messaggi e tutto il resto...non rispondere più, vedrai che prima o dopo le passano i bollenti spiriti...:smile:


----------



## Missix (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è stata lei la prima a dirmi che se non credevo a tutto quello che diceva sarebbe venuta a dirmelo in faccia davanti a lui... io le ho detto subito si va bene non ho problemi ... ma poi ha risp dicendo che non aveva niente da dirmi e di pensare cio che volevo... mmmmm mi viene voglia di uscire e di andare a casa sua



Ma è inutile se senti prima una campana e poi un'altra, dovresti sentire suonarle assieme, e li si che ti fai un'idea di chi sia il pazzo.
Tuo marito, veramente poco chiaro...perchè non l'ha chiamata? Un messaggio senza risposta è stato il suo modo per tutelarti? Per carità, non voglio metterti altri dubbi, ma cerca di pretendere di più perchè sei nella posizione per farlo. Tu non sei la causa di questo casino, e certamente non volevi questo sconvolgimento nella tua vita, se lui ti ama dovrebbe capirlo e fare di tutto per rassicurarti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è stata lei la prima a dirmi che se non credevo a tutto quello che diceva sarebbe venuta a dirmelo in faccia davanti a lui... io le ho detto subito si va bene non ho problemi ... ma poi ha risp dicendo che non aveva niente da dirmi e di pensare cio che volevo... mmmmm mi viene voglia di uscire e di andare a casa sua


Mai discutere con un idiota. Ti porta al suo livello poi ti batte per esperienza.(Dilbert) lascia perdere...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Sinceramente io non credo che starei con le mani in mano.
Tuo marito non è mai stato chiaro, ha fatto e brigato poi è tornato.
Sinceramente se avessi avuto una telefonata come quella io avrei indagato all'infinito e messi a confronto.
Lei sicuramente è una stronza ma tuo marito mi sembra che faccia ben poco per stare dalla tua parte e rassicurarti.
Mi spiace ma non riesco a dirti di stare serena, io non lo sarei...
Intanto invece che con un messaggio la doveva chiamare davanti a te in viva voce dicendole che era solo e avrei voluto come si mettevano le cose?


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

forse lo smacco è forte, lei si sente messa da parte da tuo marito e se la piglia con te, cerca di destabilizzarti
ma tu ora ti senti amata da tuo marito?
se sì, non devi preoccuparti
se no, dovresti concentrarti su cosa c'è ancora che non va; se quello che non va è il fatto che lavorano insieme, credo che ci sia poco da fare, purtroppo...


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non credo che starei con le mani in mano.
> Tuo marito non è mai stato chiaro, ha fatto e brigato poi è tornato.
> Sinceramente se avessi avuto una telefonata come quella io avrei indagato all'infinito e messi a confronto.
> Lei sicuramente è una stronza ma tuo marito mi sembra che faccia ben poco per stare dalla tua parte e rassicurarti.
> ...


:up:


----------



## bubu (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non credo che starei con le mani in mano.
> Tuo marito non è mai stato chiaro, ha fatto e brigato poi è tornato.
> Sinceramente se avessi avuto una telefonata come quella io avrei indagato all'infinito e messi a confronto.
> Lei sicuramente è una stronza ma tuo marito mi sembra che faccia ben poco per stare dalla tua parte e rassicurarti.
> ...


1. come ti ho detto prima, anche io, come farfalla, non starei con le mani in mano e mi avrebbe non poco infastidita l'atteggiamento di un marito che non si arrabbia con la sua ex amante nel momento in cui sta cercando di riprendere un rapporto con una moglie tradita.
2. a me avrebbe dato tremendamente fastidio che invitasse la sua ex amante a mangiare i pasticcini del compleanno. Non è obbligatorio portare pasticcini in ufficio se il NON INVITARE ANCHE LEI può causare chiacchiere o imbarazzi con gli altri colleghi.
3. non credo che il non lasciar correre sia mettersi sullo stesso piano, perchè non sei tu (moglie tradita) che insulta o importuna l'ex amante del marito, ma è il contrario!!!! perciò se non la finisce meriterebbe due schiaffoni!

dai ma siamo matti??????


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non credo che starei con le mani in mano.
> Tuo marito non è mai stato chiaro, ha fatto e brigato poi è tornato.
> Sinceramente se avessi avuto una telefonata come quella io avrei indagato all'infinito e messi a confronto.
> Lei sicuramente è una stronza ma tuo marito mi sembra che faccia ben poco per stare dalla tua parte e rassicurarti.
> ...




La tradisce, lei lo sevizia ai genitali: 
uomo di 60 anni muore a Livorno


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

ma che intendete per messi a confronto?
trovarsi tutti e tre assieme e vedere cosa dicono?
io non so se vorrei partecipare, questa cosa non mi convince...non sarebbe un po' come delegare le sorti della propria  vita matrimoniale al marito (e ci sta) ed anche ad un'altra persona, del tutto estranea?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La tradisce, lei lo sevizia ai genitali:
> uomo di 60 anni muore a Livorno


ho letto. Questa è una deficiente


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto. Questa è una deficiente


si perche'fara'25 anni di carcere


----------



## bubu (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che intendete per messi a confronto?
> trovarsi tutti e tre assieme e vedere cosa dicono?
> io non so se vorrei partecipare, questa cosa non mi convince...non sarebbe un po' come delegare le sorti della propria  vita matrimoniale al marito (e ci sta) ed anche ad un'altra persona, del tutto estranea?


sinceramente nemmeno io vorrei un confronto a tre...però...
mi pongo nei panni di delusa (anche perchè sono tradita da poco pure io):
se avessi ricevuto messaggi di quel tipo dall'amante di mio marito e dopo che con quest'ultimo ci si sta impegnando a ricostruire il rapporto matrimoniale, ovviamente glieli avrei fatti leggere.
Se un uomo fosse sincero, vista la fatica che occorre per cercare di acquisire un minimo di credibilità e fiducia dopo un tradimento, minimo mi aspetterei una determinata reazione...per esempio prendere il telefono (davanti a mia moglie) e dire duramente all'altra di smetterla di fare bassesse e di intromettersi nella loro vita!
Se l'amante si inventa cose del genere lo trovo assai grave!
E come fa una moglie che ha passato quello che ha passato delusa a stare tranquilla????
Dai poverina! sembra uno stillicidio!!!
Questa ragazza ha bisogno di un briciolo di serenità!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non credo che starei con le mani in mano.
> Tuo marito non è mai stato chiaro, ha fatto e brigato poi è tornato.
> Sinceramente se avessi avuto una telefonata come quella io avrei indagato all'infinito e messi a confronto.
> Lei sicuramente è una stronza ma tuo marito mi sembra che faccia ben poco per stare dalla tua parte e rassicurarti.
> ...


Ok, Farfalla... ok, lui non fa abbastanza per rassicurarla... ma sono in un momento un po' delicato, eh? Non si sono capiti prima, lui pensava che lei non lo volesse più, le acque sono ancora agitate... non credo che adesso... voglio dire, se lui ha un minimo di obiettività... si sentirà un enorme coglione ad aver messo in gioco tutto per una persona del genere, no? Non credo che una bella sceneggiata adesso possa migliorare le cose tra loro due, se si incontrassero l'altra rinfaccerebbe a lui tutte le cose dette e fatte con dovizia di particolari... magari mischiando cose vere a cose non vere, e a quel punto sarebbe dura per Delusa decidere ciò a cui credere. Io penso invece che lei non dovrebbe stare a questo gioco, e cercare di capire all'interno della coppia se possono farcela... è con suo marito che si deve confrontare, l'altra vuole solo spargere veleno.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> sinceramente nemmeno io vorrei un confronto a tre...però...
> mi pongo nei panni di delusa (anche perchè sono tradita da poco pure io):
> se avessi ricevuto messaggi di quel tipo dall'amante di mio marito e dopo che con quest'ultimo ci si sta impegnando a ricostruire il rapporto matrimoniale, ovviamente glieli avrei fatti leggere.
> Se un uomo fosse sincero, vista la fatica che occorre per cercare di acquisire un minimo di credibilità e fiducia dopo un tradimento, minimo mi aspetterei una determinata reazione...per esempio prendere il telefono (davanti a mia moglie) e dire duramente all'altra di smetterla di fare bassesse e di intromettersi nella loro vita!
> ...


sì certo!
è il marito l'artefice di questo casino, quindi spetterebbe a lui mettere a posto le cose, non c'è dubbio
come, è già più difficile!
ad es., non ti sembra che un marito che prima si fa un'altra e poi è costretto a telefonarle per tenerla a bada, non è che faccia una bella figura con la moglie! 
comunque la si rigira, non è così semplice!
forse sarebbe meglio non darle peso, se però l'atteggiamento del marito verso Delusa è limpido e cristallino...questo solo lei può dirlo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo!
> è il marito l'artefice di questo casino, quindi spetterebbe a lui mettere a posto le cose, non c'è dubbio
> come, è già più difficile!
> ad es., non ti sembra che un marito che prima si fa un'altra e poi è costretto a telefonarle per tenerla a bada, non è che faccia una bella figura con la moglie!
> ...


Per me già il fatto che si sia limitato a un sms non è ne limpido ne cristallino


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me già il fatto che si sia limitato a un sms non è ne limpido ne cristallino



no aspetta, io intendevo l'atteggiamento del marito verso Delusa, non verso l'altra
qui mi sembra che il problema di Delusa sia il fatto che il marito continui ad incrociare l'altra al lavoro e lei evidentemente non ha recuperato abbastanza fiducia nel marito per stare tranquilla
o sbaglio?


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse lo smacco è forte, lei si sente messa da parte da tuo marito e se la piglia con te, cerca di destabilizzarti
> ma tu ora ti senti amata da tuo marito?
> se sì, non devi preoccuparti
> se no, dovresti concentrarti su cosa c'è ancora che non va; se quello che non va è il fatto che lavorano insieme, credo che ci sia poco da fare, purtroppo...




nelle ultime 3 settimane dove avevamo deciso di riprovarci seriamente.. le cose stavano andando bene...io mi sentivo meglio... mi sentivo amata da lui anche se con molti dubbi....


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non credo che starei con le mani in mano.
> Tuo marito non è mai stato chiaro, ha fatto e brigato poi è tornato.
> Sinceramente se avessi avuto una telefonata come quella io avrei indagato all'infinito e messi a confronto.
> Lei sicuramente è una stronza ma tuo marito mi sembra che faccia ben poco per stare dalla tua parte e rassicurarti.
> ...


la voglia di chiamarla oggi e dirle di farsi trovare x avere questo chiarimento .. era tanta.. ma figurati se sarebbe venuta... 
anche a me sembra che faccia ben poco x stare dalla mia parte... io come minimo mi sarei incazzata come una bestia.. avrei preso il tel e gliene avrei dette di tutti colori se erano davvero palle... lui no... anzi si è pure messo a dormire ieri pomeriggio


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> la voglia di chiamarla oggi e dirle di farsi trovare x avere questo chiarimento .. era tanta.. ma figurati se sarebbe venuta...
> anche a me sembra che faccia ben poco x stare dalla mia parte... io come minimo mi sarei incazzata come una bestia.. avrei preso il tel e gliene avrei dette di tutti colori se erano davvero palle... lui no... *anzi si è pure messo a dormire ieri pomeriggio*


io al tuo posto non la chiamerei perchè  non saprai mai se ti dice la verità. O chiarisci alla presenza di entrambi o tuo marito, ripeto, la chiama davanti a te senza dirle che sei presente e tu senti cosa dice lei.....

Per il grassetto


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> 1. come ti ho detto prima, anche io, come farfalla, non starei con le mani in mano e mi avrebbe non poco infastidita l'atteggiamento di un marito che non si arrabbia con la sua ex amante nel momento in cui sta cercando di riprendere un rapporto con una moglie tradita.
> 2. a me avrebbe dato tremendamente fastidio che invitasse la sua ex amante a mangiare i pasticcini del compleanno. Non è obbligatorio portare pasticcini in ufficio se il NON INVITARE ANCHE LEI può causare chiacchiere o imbarazzi con gli altri colleghi.
> 3. non credo che il non lasciar correre sia mettersi sullo stesso piano, perchè non sei tu (moglie tradita) che insulta o importuna l'ex amante del marito, ma è il contrario!!!! perciò se non la finisce meriterebbe due schiaffoni!
> 
> dai ma siamo matti??????



due schiaffoni.. che voglia di darglieli.. che nemmeno immagini!!!! forse puo anche essere che ha iniziato con questi squilli ( anche se nega) xche sapeva che prima o poi sarei intervenuta io.. e cosi avrebbe avuto la strada libera x dirmi tutto quello che mi ha detto... forse l unico modo che ha x colpire lui è tramite me.. forse credeva che dicendomi tutte quelle cose.. l avrei lasciato all istante... 
e quante volte ha usato il mio nome.. ma come si permette? ma come mi ha detto .. devo solo dire grazie a lei se lui è rimasto qui.. xche è stata lei a non volerlo piu.... e poi dovrei fare la superiore e non dargli due schiaffoni!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, Farfalla... ok, lui non fa abbastanza per rassicurarla... ma sono in un momento un po' delicato, eh? Non si sono capiti prima, lui pensava che lei non lo volesse più, le acque sono ancora agitate... non credo che adesso... voglio dire, se lui ha un minimo di obiettività... si sentirà un enorme coglione ad aver messo in gioco tutto per una persona del genere, no? Non credo che una bella sceneggiata adesso possa migliorare le cose tra loro due, se si incontrassero l'altra rinfaccerebbe a lui tutte le cose dette e fatte con dovizia di particolari... magari mischiando cose vere a cose non vere, e a quel punto sarebbe dura per Delusa decidere ciò a cui credere. Io penso invece che lei non dovrebbe stare a questo gioco, e cercare di capire all'interno della coppia se possono farcela... è con suo marito che si deve confrontare, l'altra vuole solo spargere veleno.



Quoto...


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no aspetta, io intendevo l'atteggiamento del marito verso Delusa, non verso l'altra
> qui mi sembra che il problema di Delusa sia il fatto che il marito continui ad incrociare l'altra al lavoro e lei evidentemente non ha recuperato abbastanza fiducia nel marito per stare tranquilla
> o sbaglio?



si anche quello è un problema.. xche cmq se sarebbe sparita definitavemnte dalla nostra vita sarebbe stato meglio... 
nei giorni scorsi continuava a dirmi fidati di me fidati non ti deluderò piu ti amo... poi salta fuori sta storia dei pasticcini aggiungendo che ha dovuto ripetergli x l ennesima volta di lasciarla stare...
il giorno del suo compleanno quando gli ho chiesto se c era anche lei .. lui mi ha risp che nemmeno l aveva vista... questo non è deludere? alla fine credo che anche la persona piu innamorata al mondo a un certo punto si stufi.. e io sono sulla buona strada... lo so che se mollo proprio adesso.. farei solo il gioco di lei... ma sta zoccola è riuscita in quello che sperava... confondermi le idee... caraaa lei mi ha scritto anche che non mi ha detto la verità x farmi del male... ma solo x farmi capire chi ho al mio fianco.. e le dispiace che io non riesco a capirlo... l ho ringraziata x i consiglii


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si anche quello è un problema.. xche cmq se sarebbe sparita definitavemnte dalla nostra vita sarebbe stato meglio...
> nei giorni scorsi continuava a dirmi fidati di me fidati non ti deluderò piu ti amo... poi salta fuori sta storia dei pasticcini aggiungendo che ha dovuto ripetergli x l ennesima volta di lasciarla stare...
> il giorno del suo compleanno quando gli ho chiesto se c era anche lei .. lui mi ha risp che nemmeno l aveva vista... questo non è deludere? alla fine credo che anche la persona piu innamorata al mondo a un certo punto si stufi.. e io sono sulla buona strada... lo so che se mollo proprio adesso.. farei solo il gioco di lei... ma sta zoccola è riuscita in quello che sperava... confondermi le idee... caraaa lei mi ha scritto anche che non mi ha detto la verità x farmi del male... ma solo x farmi capire chi ho al mio fianco.. e le dispiace che io non riesco a capirlo... l ho ringraziata x i consiglii



cioè 'sta tipa sta cercando di metterti in guardia su chi è veramente tuo marito??
l'unica persona che può fare questo tipo di valutazione sei tu, non cadere in questa trappola velenosa!
a me sembra evidente che la tipa è mossa da un desiderio di vendetta, ma se non le dai retta, si stancherà:smile:


----------



## delusa86 (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè 'sta tipa sta cercando di metterti in guardia su chi è veramente tuo marito??
> l'unica persona che può fare questo tipo di valutazione sei tu, non cadere in questa trappola velenosa!
> a me sembra evidente che la tipa è mossa da un desiderio di vendetta, ma se non le dai retta, si stancherà:smile:



alla fine si.. lei vuole farmi capire chi ho veramente al mio fianco... mahhh....
sai io ho una cara amica.. che x un anno ha avuto una relazione con un uomo sposato e con due bimbe... lui le aveva promesso amore eterno ma poi alla fine è rimasto con la moglie... ha sofferto tantissimo xche era innamorata..e lei che ha avuto il ruolo dell amante  mi ha sempre detto con che coraggio questa mi manda messaggi x dirmi certe cose.. dice che se mai avesse dovuto ricevere un mess dalla moglie di lui.. non avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di risponderle....pensa un po a dirle certe cose.. poprio come sta facendo questa con me... beh ovvio non tutti siamo uguali...


----------



## delusa86 (15 Maggio 2012)

lui continua a dirmi che lei sta facendo cosi solo x vendicarsi... che nelle ultime 3 settimane da quando abbiamo deciso di riprovarci non ha mai finto....ma forse la cosa migliore sarebbe mettere tutti e due a confronto davanti a me.... x vedere davvero chi è il pazzo... faccio un po fatica a comportarmi come ho fatto nell ultimo periodo... ma forse cosi sto facendo il gioco di lei


----------



## ferita (15 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui continua a dirmi che lei sta facendo cosi solo x vendicarsi... che nelle ultime 3 settimane da quando abbiamo deciso di riprovarci non ha mai finto....ma forse la cosa migliore sarebbe mettere tutti e due a confronto davanti a me.... x vedere davvero chi è il pazzo... faccio un po fatica a comportarmi come ho fatto nell ultimo periodo... ma forse cosi sto facendo il gioco di lei



ma loro due sarebbero d'accordo a fare un incontro a tre?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui continua a dirmi che lei sta facendo cosi solo x vendicarsi... che nelle ultime 3 settimane da quando abbiamo deciso di riprovarci non ha mai finto....ma forse la cosa migliore sarebbe mettere tutti e due a confronto davanti a me.... x vedere davvero chi è il pazzo... faccio un po fatica a comportarmi come ho fatto nell ultimo periodo... ma forse cosi sto facendo il gioco di lei



fai quello che ti senti di fare...se hai bisogno del confornto chiediglielo! se pensi che non sia il caso lascia perdere...comunque non farti condizionare nè da lui nè da lei...sei tu che devi capire cosa ti farà stare meglio!


----------



## delusa86 (15 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ma loro due sarebbero d'accordo a fare un incontro a tre?



lei x prima mi aveva detto l altro giorno che non aveva problemi a parlare di questo con lui davanti a me... ma poi si è tirata indietro dicendomi che aveva cambiato idea.. non aveva piu niente da dirmi e di pensare quello che volevo....
lui ieri mi ha detto che non deve permettersi a venire da me x parlarmi... quindi beh non so cosa pensare... ma xche io devo avere tutti questi casini x cose che non mi sono cercata io? è vero che i veri problemi nella vita sono altri... ma tutto questo mi sta facendo vivere davvero male


----------



## ferita (15 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lei x prima mi aveva detto l altro giorno che non aveva problemi a parlare di questo con lui davanti a me... ma poi si è tirata indietro dicendomi che aveva cambiato idea.. non aveva piu niente da dirmi e di pensare quello che volevo....
> lui ieri mi ha detto che non deve permettersi a venire da me x parlarmi... quindi beh non so cosa pensare... ma xche io devo avere tutti questi casini x cose che non mi sono cercata io? è vero che i veri problemi nella vita sono altri... ma tutto questo mi sta facendo vivere davvero male



Infatti, pensa a te e lascia perdere queste puttanate...:smile:


----------



## Missix (15 Maggio 2012)

Delusa le strade sono poche. O ti fidi di quello che dice tuo marito e lasci perdere la pazza, o fai questo chiarimento a tre, ma attenzione, potresti uscirne male, nel senso che potrebbero saltare fuori dei dettagli che nemmeno immaginavi, non so se ti senti pronta a questo. La terza soluzione potrebbe essere che spieghi bene a tuo marito che reazioni simili(messaggino) non ti aiutano certo ad avere più fiducia in lui. Se ci tiene a questo, deve capire che la reazione di un marito che vede minacciato il suo matrimonio da uno sbaglio passato, dovrebbe essere tipo “ma come osa questa stronza a dire certe cazzate a mia moglie proprio mentre sto tentando a fatica di ricostruire il rapporto con lei?”, ecco una cosa simile sono certa che ti avrebbe rassicurata. Diglielo, è giusto che tu gli dica tutto, stai facendo degli sforzi enormi per sopportare questa storia, pretendili anche da lui, che è quello che ha fatto il danno oltretutto, e sono certa che se lui sta tentando di ricostruire con te si sforzerà di più. A volte sono solo un po’ tontoloni, non cattivi


----------



## bubu (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Delusa le strade sono poche. O ti fidi di quello che dice tuo marito e lasci perdere la pazza, o fai questo chiarimento a tre, ma attenzione, potresti uscirne male, nel senso che potrebbero saltare fuori dei dettagli che nemmeno immaginavi, non so se ti senti pronta a questo. La terza soluzione potrebbe essere che spieghi bene a tuo marito che reazioni simili(messaggino) non ti aiutano certo ad avere più fiducia in lui. Se ci tiene a questo, deve capire che la reazione di un marito che vede minacciato il suo matrimonio da uno sbaglio passato, dovrebbe essere tipo “*ma come osa questa stronza a dire certe cazzate a mia moglie proprio mentre sto tentando a fatica di ricostruire il rapporto con lei?*”, ecco una cosa simile sono certa che ti avrebbe rassicurata. Diglielo, è giusto che tu gli dica tutto, stai facendo degli sforzi enormi per sopportare questa storia, pretendili anche da lui, che è quello che ha fatto il danno oltretutto, e sono certa che se lui sta tentando di ricostruire con te si sforzerà di più. A volte sono solo un po’ tontoloni, non cattivi


:up::up::up: ESATTO!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Delusa le strade sono poche. O ti fidi di quello che dice tuo marito e lasci perdere la pazza, o fai questo chiarimento a tre, ma attenzione, potresti uscirne male, nel senso che potrebbero saltare fuori dei dettagli che nemmeno immaginavi, non so se ti senti pronta a questo. La terza soluzione potrebbe essere che spieghi bene a tuo marito che reazioni simili(messaggino) non ti aiutano certo ad avere più fiducia in lui. Se ci tiene a questo, deve capire che la reazione di un marito che vede minacciato il suo matrimonio da uno sbaglio passato, dovrebbe essere tipo “ma come osa questa stronza a dire certe cazzate a mia moglie proprio mentre sto tentando a fatica di ricostruire il rapporto con lei?”, ecco una cosa simile sono certa che ti avrebbe rassicurata. Diglielo, è giusto che tu gli dica tutto, stai facendo degli sforzi enormi per sopportare questa storia, pretendili anche da lui, che è quello che ha fatto il danno oltretutto, e sono certa che se lui sta tentando di ricostruire con te si sforzerà di più. A volte sono solo un po’ tontoloni, non cattivi


Gli uomini... allora, prima che un uomo ammetta che la donna che ha individuato come amante, quindi sogno erotico, leggerezza, complicità, divertimento era in realtà una rompicoglioni patentata, lamentosa, incazzosa e appiccicosa come una pigna il 15 agosto, che a confronto la moglie pare la Beatrice di Dante... egli ammetterà che tu cucini meglio di sua madre... anche se, come apre le scatolette di tonno lei...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gli uomini... allora, prima che un uomo ammetta che la donna che ha individuato come amante, quindi sogno erotico, leggerezza, complicità, divertimento era in realtà una rompicoglioni patentata, lamentosa, incazzosa e appiccicosa come una pigna il 15 agosto, che a confronto la moglie pare la Beatrice di Dante... egli ammetterà che tu cucini meglio di sua madre... anche se, come apre le scatolette di tonno lei...


Ma lo capisci perchè mia moglie mi ha sempre lasciato fare? 
Perchè poi ride di me no?

Prima parto in quarta tutto entusiasta ah che donna ah che meraviglia altro che te...e poi mi ritrova là che impreco per la casa...che rompicoglioni, che lamentona, che beghina stronza...incazzosa...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E lei fa...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...che scemo che sei...ti fai sempre imbambolare con 4 moine...

Dai tempo al tempo e anche un uomo ci arriva da solo no?
Mia cara le donne non sono tutte uguali...ma una peggio dell'altra...

Quanti ne hovisti cadere dalla padella alla brace...quante...
Ma tutte hanno solo un sogno...ridurre il mio ciccio in cenere!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci perchè mia moglie mi ha sempre lasciato fare?
> Perchè poi ride di me no?
> 
> Prima parto in quarta tutto entusiasta ah che donna ah che meraviglia altro che te...e poi mi ritrova là che impreco per la casa...che rompicoglioni, che lamentona, che beghina stronza...incazzosa...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


caro amico io come concordo...alla fine e'vero...ho passato un po'di tempo con una persona....e ti dico che mentre parlava pensavo....idiota di un mona invornito che casso stai a fare qua'?????...non ti dico il ruggito dell'alfona appena entrato al casello,sono passato sopra le cayenne..volevo cancellarla dalla mia mente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci perchè mia moglie mi ha sempre lasciato fare?
> Perchè poi ride di me no?
> 
> Prima parto in quarta tutto entusiasta ah che donna ah che meraviglia altro che te...e poi mi ritrova là che impreco per la casa...che rompicoglioni, che lamentona, che beghina stronza...incazzosa...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


 per me tua moglie è un mito, veramente. Se capito dalle tue parti... vengo a trovare lei, un viaggio di istruzione, a farmi spiegare un po' di cosette, gli uomini sono pregati di starne fuori.


----------



## free (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gli uomini... allora, prima che un uomo ammetta che la donna che ha individuato come amante, quindi sogno erotico, leggerezza, complicità, divertimento era in realtà una rompicoglioni patentata, lamentosa, incazzosa e appiccicosa come una pigna il 15 agosto, che a confronto la moglie pare la Beatrice di Dante... egli ammetterà che tu cucini meglio di sua madre... anche se, come apre le scatolette di tonno lei...


ma infatti 'sta cosa è diffusissima
spesso, riferito a conoscenti, mi è capitato di "preferire" la moglie all'amante
anche il marito all'amante, però!


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gli uomini... allora,* prima che un uomo ammetta che *la donna che ha individuato come amante, quindi sogno erotico, leggerezza, complicità, divertimento era in realtà una rompicoglioni patentata, lamentosa, incazzosa e appiccicosa come una pigna il 15 agosto, che a confronto la moglie pare la Beatrice di Dante... egli ammetterà che tu cucini meglio di sua madre... anche se, come apre le scatolette di tonno lei...


Quindi Mattia è più unico che raro?


----------



## delusa86 (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Delusa le strade sono poche. O ti fidi di quello che dice tuo marito e lasci perdere la pazza, o fai questo chiarimento a tre, ma attenzione, potresti uscirne male, nel senso che potrebbero saltare fuori dei dettagli che nemmeno immaginavi, non so se ti senti pronta a questo. La terza soluzione potrebbe essere che spieghi bene a tuo marito che reazioni simili(messaggino) non ti aiutano certo ad avere più fiducia in lui. Se ci tiene a questo, deve capire che la reazione di un marito che vede minacciato il suo matrimonio da uno sbaglio passato, dovrebbe essere tipo “ma come osa questa stronza a dire certe cazzate a mia moglie proprio mentre sto tentando a fatica di ricostruire il rapporto con lei?”, ecco una cosa simile sono certa che ti avrebbe rassicurata. Diglielo, è giusto che tu gli dica tutto, stai facendo degli sforzi enormi per sopportare questa storia, pretendili anche da lui, che è quello che ha fatto il danno oltretutto, e sono certa che se lui sta tentando di ricostruire con te si sforzerà di più. A volte sono solo un po’ tontoloni, non cattivi



sinceramente di un chiarimento a 3 un po ho paura.... sarebbe la parola di lui contro quella di lei.. e non so cosa ne verrebbe fuori....oggi lui mi ha detto che ancora non ha avuto l occasione di beccarla da sola x dirgli in faccia quello che pensa.... 
ma scusa se tanto deve dirle qualcosa potrebbe farlo x telefono davanti a me... e che visto che lei ha fatto cosi la stronza inventandosi cazzate... dice che chiamerà suo marito.... xchè è quello che si merita.....


però alla fine la storia dei pasticcini l ha ammessa... e a me l aveva nascosto..... ennesima bugia.....


----------



## Missix (16 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> sinceramente di un chiarimento a 3 un po ho paura.... sarebbe la parola di lui contro quella di lei.. e non so cosa ne verrebbe fuori....oggi lui mi ha detto che ancora non ha avuto l occasione di beccarla da sola x dirgli in faccia quello che pensa....
> ma scusa se tanto deve dirle qualcosa potrebbe farlo x telefono davanti a me... e che visto che lei ha fatto cosi la stronza inventandosi cazzate... dice che chiamerà suo marito.... xchè è quello che si merita.....
> 
> 
> però alla fine la storia dei pasticcini l ha ammessa... e a me l aveva nascosto..... ennesima bugia.....



Hai ragione cara, ti farebbe più male che bene, ci ho pensato e credo che l'incontro a 3 potrebbe essere deleterio. Lei potrebbe approfittarne per dire cose del passato, dettagli che non è il caso che tu sappia (e lo farebbe apposta), non ora che cerchi di recuperare con lui. Però però però....ha un marito?!?!! E mica lo avevo capito! Ma questa è un arma nelle tue mani incredibile per tutelarti dalla pazza. Una volta ti ha detto che se ti faceva sentire meglio l'avresti potuta picchiare, se ti tormenta dille che la cosa che ti farebbe sentire meglio è chiamare il marito e raccontargli tutto. Per me sbianca e col cavolo che ti richiama. Un piccolo avvertimento ci sta tutto, se prova a infastidirti ancora o a fare squilli/messaggi a tuo marito....a suo rischio e pericolo!
I pasticcini sono una cavolata, non te la prendere, in fondo sono insieme a lavoro non si possono evitare, apprezza invece il fatto che lui è stato onesto a dirtelo, poteva non dirti nulla visto che non lo avresti mai saputo, no? Coraggio, in fondo quello che sta peggio di tutti credo sia il marito di questa infame, povero...


----------



## delusa86 (16 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Hai ragione cara, ti farebbe più male che bene, ci ho pensato e credo che l'incontro a 3 potrebbe essere deleterio. Lei potrebbe approfittarne per dire cose del passato, dettagli che non è il caso che tu sappia (e lo farebbe apposta), non ora che cerchi di recuperare con lui. Però però però....ha un marito?!?!! E mica lo avevo capito! Ma questa è un arma nelle tue mani incredibile per tutelarti dalla pazza. Una volta ti ha detto che se ti faceva sentire meglio l'avresti potuta picchiare, se ti tormenta dille che la cosa che ti farebbe sentire meglio è chiamare il marito e raccontargli tutto. Per me sbianca e col cavolo che ti richiama. Un piccolo avvertimento ci sta tutto, se prova a infastidirti ancora o a fare squilli/messaggi a tuo marito....a suo rischio e pericolo!
> I pasticcini sono una cavolata, non te la prendere, in fondo sono insieme a lavoro non si possono evitare, apprezza invece il fatto che lui è stato onesto a dirtelo, poteva non dirti nulla visto che non lo avresti mai saputo, no? Coraggio, in fondo quello che sta peggio di tutti credo sia il marito di questa infame, povero...



buongiorno cara.... x quanto riguarda i pasticcini... il giorno del suo compleanno mi aveva detto che nemmeno l aveva vista... e invece quando poi lei mi ha raccontato quelle cose... lui ha ammesso che era vero... e quindi se non me l avrebbe detto lei... io non l avrei mai saputo....
eh si la signorina ha un marito... forse l avevo gia scritto... ma pensa che qualche anno fa... lei era andata via da casa.. a convivere con il suo amante....ma dopo qualche mese il marito l ha rivoluta e lei è tornata... 
a settembre .. dopo aver scoperto che mi tradiva.. un bel giorno me la sono trovata sotto casa.. con tanto di messaggi da farmi leggere...e le cose che mi ha raccontato .. be le so solo io... e in quell occasione... abbiamo parlato tutti e 3 insieme....
poi invece in un altra occasione quando l avevo minacciata che avrei chiamato il marito.... sempre con una seria di messaggi... mi aveva scritto di chiamarlo xche le avrei fatto solo un favore visto che lei non aveva i coglioni x lasciarlo.. che mi avrebbe ringraziata se l avessi chiamato.. xche come tutti gli uomini anche lui è una merda.. ma ci sta insieme xche tanto non ci perde niente.. anzi ci guadagna ( le fa fare la bella vita ) ... cmq che donna.....

non capisco l indifferenza di mio marito... sia con lei.. xche cmq le ha solo inviato un mess del caxxo... e sia verso di me... come se nulla fosse successo... sinceramente... non sono pienamente convinta che tutto cio che ha detto quella siano solo palle....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi Mattia è più unico che raro?


oppure l'hai torchiato bene bene...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oppure l'hai torchiato bene bene...


se è così...ha fatto un buon lavoro...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oppure l'hai torchiato bene bene...


No no giuro nessuna torchiatura.
E' una cosa che è venuta dopo.
lavorando insieme per forza di cose devono comunicare e quando a lui è sceso "l'innamoramento" una sera è arrivato a casa dicendomi "Ma come cazzo ho fatto. Ho scambiato merda con il cioccolato"

Ad oggi lui ha un disgusto quasi fisico nei confronti di lei e poco tempo fa (non me lo ha detto Mattia ma un suo collega presente alla scena) si sono ritrovati alla macchinetta del caffè e lei gli ha chiesto se fra me e lui andava tutto bene e Mattia ha risposto un semplice "Tebe non la devi nemmeno nominare"





Ammetto.
Ho avuto un multi orgasmo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no giuro nessuna torchiatura.
> E' una cosa che è venuta dopo.
> lavorando insieme per forza di cose devono comunicare e quando a lui è sceso "l'innamoramento" una sera è arrivato a casa dicendomi "Ma come cazzo ho fatto. *Ho scambiato merda con il cioccolato"
> 
> ...


comunque è un uomo ben strano.che prima dice ti amo e voglio dei figli da te e poi rinnega ogni cosa .
qualcosa non funziona


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no giuro nessuna torchiatura.
> E' una cosa che è venuta dopo.
> lavorando insieme per forza di cose devono comunicare e quando a lui è sceso "l'innamoramento" una sera è arrivato a casa dicendomi "Ma come cazzo ho fatto. Ho scambiato merda con il cioccolato"
> 
> ...


è bellissimo quando cade il velo e l'uomo riconosce la facocera. Un po' come in quel mito... oddio la carampanite... che la tipa con la magia sembrava una bellissima ragazza e invece nella realtà era un'orrida vecchia... non mi viene in mente, colpa del lavoro che non mi permette di concentrarmi.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è un uomo ben strano.che prima dice ti amo e voglio dei figli da te e poi rinnega ogni cosa .
> qualcosa non funziona


Mattia è "un semplice" che in un suo momento di grande debolezza e stress ha mollato gli argini in una favola rosa, dove in lei trovava tutto ciò che non trovava da me.
E cioè dolcezza intesa come "avere bisogno di una figura maschile", dolcezza di poter portare i pantaloni dentro un rapporto, dolcezza nel poter sentirsi geloso della propria donna e altre amenità del genere.
In quel periodo eravamo molto distanti già da qualche tempo con una comunicazione pari a zero ed ero..il nemico. Quella che lo castrava, quella "dura", quella che non gli lasciava mai i pantaloni.

Conoscendo Mattia non poteva "cadere" altrimenti. E' un sognatore. Un puro. Un dolce. Ha scambiato una forte cotta per amore.
capita.
Nessuno è perfetto.
L'importante è capire.

E lui lo ha fatto.

Non c'è nulla che non va.
Lui è lui. Con le sue squisite debolezze.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia è "un semplice" che in un suo momento di grande debolezza e stress ha mollato gli argini in una favola rosa, dove in lei trovava tutto ciò che non trovava da me.
> E cioè dolcezza intesa come "avere bisogno di una figura maschile", dolcezza di poter portare i pantaloni dentro un rapporto, dolcezza nel poter sentirsi geloso della propria donna e altre amenità del genere.
> In quel periodo eravamo molto distanti già da qualche tempo con una comunicazione pari a zero ed ero..il nemico. Quella che lo castrava, quella "dura", quella che non gli lasciava mai i pantaloni.
> 
> ...



O mamma Tebe.... per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere Ultimo...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O mamma Tebe.... per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere Ultimo...


oddio...Ultimo?

Comunque è vero..ho un atteggiamento materno con Mattia. Ha 10 anni in meno e questo forse ispira il mio istinto materno alla Erode


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddio...Ultimo?
> 
> Comunque è vero..ho un atteggiamento materno con Mattia. Ha 10 anni in meno e questo forse ispira il mio istinto materno alla Erode


quindi man ne ha....15 in piu'di Mattia???


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi man ne ha....15 in piu'di Mattia???


Si...che c'è che sei stupito????


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è bellissimo quando cade il velo e l'uomo riconosce la facocera. Un po' come in quel mito... oddio la carampanite... che la tipa con la magia sembrava una bellissima ragazza e invece nella realtà era un'orrida vecchia... non mi viene in mente, colpa del lavoro che non mi permette di concentrarmi.



....cazzo. Non mi sono mai percepita come facocera però...
Forse perchè la mia autostima strabordante mi fa pensare che sono l'elite delle amanti...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....cazzo. Non mi sono mai percepita come facocera però...
> Forse perchè la mia autostima strabordante mi fa pensare che sono l'elite delle amanti...



Io ne ho piu'di te,ma un'''amica'' che e'un tuo clone..domani va al Maxim con amante..mi ha un pochino messo in crisi....debbo pensare che cavolo sto facendo...e chi me lo fa fare..


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Scusa Lothar ma perchè lo stupore per la differenza di età tra Mattia e Manager?

E poi...come mai ti stai facendo delle domande??


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Lothar ma perchè lo stupore per la differenza di età tra Mattia e Manager?
> 
> E poi...come mai ti stai facendo delle domande??



io ragiono sempre cosi'..da uomo..diconon vorrei amante con 15 anni piu' della moglie...

perche'mi sto rendendo conto che nessuno,mia''amica''  compresa,vedi sopra,tradisce tanto per fare..neanche tu Tebe..

e mi pongo domande...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ragiono sempre cosi'..da uomo..diconon vorrei amante con 15 anni piu' della moglie...
> 
> perche'mi sto rendendo conto che nessuno,mia''amica''  compresa,vedi sopra,tradisce tanto per fare..neanche tu Tebe..
> 
> e mi pongo domande...


ho capito...tra l'altro credo pure di essere più vecchia della moglie di manager...

In effetti tu tradisci...come dire..."per istinto" direi.
Però ognuno è fatto in modo diverso...

Oddio Lothar...qui abbiamo bisogno del conte!!!

CONTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, lothar è in crisi!!!
Si fa delle domande sul tradimento!
Minchia in questo forum non si sta capendo più una mazza.
Lothar che diventa fedele, Ultimo che pensa di tradire, Sbri che broccola ai super mercati, Ferita che esce a destra e manca...



Comincio a sentirmi preoccupata...non che divento fedele di nuovo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....cazzo. Non mi sono mai percepita come facocera però...
> Forse perchè la mia autostima strabordante mi fa pensare che sono l'elite delle amanti...


Se sei amante non sei per forza facocera, stai serena. Hai lunghe zanne? sei ricoperta di setole? ami rotolarti nel gango grugnendo? no?
e allora non sei facocera, rassegnati.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho capito...tra l'altro credo pure di essere più vecchia della moglie di manager...
> 
> In effetti tu tradisci...come dire..."per istinto" direi.
> Però ognuno è fatto in modo diverso...
> ...


Sono come i nostri amati felini..i tuoi sono gatti di casa..ma l'avevo di campagna..''seccava''tutto quello che si muoveva..topi lucertole uccelli api..senza un perche'.Lo sai.Tebe loro spesso uccidono non  per fame..ma cosi'..perche'si divertono


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono come i nostri amati felini..i tuoi sono gatti di casa..ma l'avevo di campagna..''seccava''tutto quello che si muoveva..topi lucertole uccelli api..senza un perche'.Lo sai.Tebe loro spesso uccidono non  per fame..ma cosi'..perche'si divertono


Giusto...istinto.
E allora se è istinto perchè ti fai domande?
Non tutti i gatti uccidono allo stesso modo.
Ne ho una che è una vera killer. Altri più disinteressati...


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia è "un semplice" che in un suo momento di grande debolezza e stress ha mollato gli argini in una favola rosa, dove in lei trovava tutto ciò che non trovava da me.
> E cioè dolcezza intesa come "avere bisogno di una figura maschile", dolcezza di poter portare i pantaloni dentro un rapporto, dolcezza nel poter sentirsi geloso della propria donna e altre amenità del genere.
> In quel periodo eravamo molto distanti già da qualche tempo con una comunicazione pari a zero ed ero..il nemico. Quella che lo castrava, quella "dura", quella che non gli lasciava mai i pantaloni.
> 
> ...


capisco che sia così per te, ed è in qualche modo bello che ti abbia trovata.con un altra donna avrebbe fatto grandi danni e creato sofferenze .
a volte questi "puri" riescono a fare davvero più male che altri più disincantati


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giusto...istinto.
> E allora se è istinto perchè ti fai domande?
> Non tutti i gatti uccidono allo stesso modo.
> Ne ho una che è una vera killer. Altri più disinteressati...


non lo Tebe..sai sono un po'preoccupato da quello che succede..mi ha impressionato il fanta racconto(speriamo..)di cosa accadra'se torna la dracma..ogni tanto guardo Athens Excange....quasi -3%ora..e cois'i pensieri cupi si accavallano.E allora mi dico..che dovrei pensare ad altro..invece che alle donne


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo Tebe..sai *sono un po'preoccupato da quello che succede..*mi ha impressionato il fanta racconto(speriamo..)di cosa accadra'se torna la dracma..ogni tanto guardo Athens Excange....quasi -3%ora..e cois'i pensieri cupi si accavallano.E allora mi dico..che dovrei pensare ad altro..invece che alle donne


mamma mia, speriamo bene .ogni telegiornale è un bollettino di guerra


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che sia così per te, ed è in qualche modo bello che ti abbia trovata.con un altra donna avrebbe fatto grandi danni e creato sofferenze .
> *a volte questi "puri" riescono a fare davvero più male che altri più disincantati*


Sono d'accordo.
Ho visto molto bene come ha "distrutto" la sua ex fidanzata prima di me e pure l'amante.
Senza cattiveria, ma con crudeltà innocente.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo Tebe..sai sono un po'preoccupato da quello che succede..mi ha impressionato il fanta racconto(speriamo..)di cosa accadra'se torna la dracma..ogni tanto guardo Athens Excange....quasi -3%ora..e cois'i pensieri cupi si accavallano.E allora mi dico..che dovrei pensare ad altro..invece che alle donne


Anche io ho visto e ho l'ansia....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io ho visto e ho l'ansia....


ci pensi passare da € a dracma in 50ore....e quel lunedi li'la Borsa mondiale come bastonera'la dracma??e noi??lira di nuovo????iange:
sono moltoooooo preoccupato....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci pensi passare da € a dracma in 50ore....e quel lunedi li'la Borsa mondiale come bastonera'la dracma??e noi??lira di nuovo????iange:
> sono moltoooooo preoccupato....


Rivolgiti a Mamma T...ebe....e ti passa tutto no?
Una full immersion..
Uno staccare la spina...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rivolgiti a Mamma T...ebe....e ti passa tutto no?
> Una full immersion..
> Uno staccare la spina...


quasi quasi invidio la tua beata incoscienza....sei un mito amico...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia, speriamo bene .ogni telegiornale è un bollettino di guerra



se salta euro sara'guerra civile e'certo...


----------



## Missix (18 Maggio 2012)

Delusa come stai? Spero vada un pochino meglio. Un abbraccio


----------



## delusa86 (18 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Delusa come stai? Spero vada un pochino meglio. Un abbraccio


ciao cara... meglio direi di no.... mi sono bloccata.. continuo a rileggere i messaggi di quella tro... e fanno davvero male.. xche non saprò mai la verità... e poi il comportamento di lui mi stupisce.. cavolo non puoi non avere reazioni.. ma solo dirmi sono palle vuole vendicarsi... so che l altro giorno le ha detto che se non mi avrebbe detto la verità.. 
avrebbe telefonato a suo marito.. be ovviamente non l ha ancora fatto.. ma tanto non so nemmeno a cosa servirebbe.. io personalmente tante volte ho pensato di farlo.. ma poi alla fine so che non mi avrebbe fatto sentire meglio.. e poi non sono cattiva come lei.....la tro.. è  sparita.. basta squilli basta messaggi.... stanotte ho pure sognato che la picchiavo.. ahhhhhh che bel sogno  buona giornata.. e grazie del tuo pensiero


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao cara... meglio direi di no.... mi sono bloccata.. continuo a rileggere i messaggi di quella tro... e fanno davvero male.. xche non saprò mai la verità... e poi il comportamento di lui mi stupisce.. cavolo non puoi non avere reazioni.. ma solo dirmi sono palle vuole vendicarsi... so che l altro giorno le ha detto che se non mi avrebbe detto la verità..
> avrebbe telefonato a suo marito.. be ovviamente non l ha ancora fatto.. ma tanto non so nemmeno a cosa servirebbe.. io personalmente tante volte ho pensato di farlo.. ma poi alla fine so che non mi avrebbe fatto sentire meglio.. e poi non sono cattiva come lei.....la tro.. è  sparita.. basta squilli basta messaggi.... stanotte ho pure sognato che la picchiavo.. ahhhhhh che bel sogno  buona giornata.. e grazie del tuo pensiero


Ora basta perdio!
Organizzami un incontro con voi tre!
Metto su la toga del giudice Conte Bicchieri...
Facciamo una bicchierata e vi sistemo per le feste...Cazzo...
La finite o no questa telenovelas di faida tra due donne eh?

Fammi parlare con tuo marito...che si è cacciato in guai più grossi di lui...
Non hai idea di cosa passa un uomo tirato in mezzo ad una lite tra due donne...

Gli si fonde il cervello...

insomma è così difficile essere uomini?
Si dà un bel pugno sulla tola...e poi si dice...Moglie tu stai zitta e finiscila di lamentarti, tu amante...vafanculo...e sparisci dalla mia vita...che mi stai così sui coglioni che se ci fosse un tasto per bannarti dal consorzio umano oh se lo pigerei....

Qua bisogna crescere e tirar fuori le palle...perdio!


----------



## Missix (18 Maggio 2012)

E' una situazione difficile, per ora sei in una fase di stallo, ma vedrai che piano piano le cose si sbloccano. Non avere fretta e non torturarti leggendo ancora i suoi messaggi. Cerca di essere tranquilla per quanto è possibile, anche per tuo marito, se ci tieni a continuare con lui non farti vedere ansiosa o depressa, è il momento migliore per tirar fuori la parte più bella di te e fargli capire cosa potrebbe rischiare di perdere. Buona fortuna per questi giorni.
p.s. eh si, doveva essere proprio un bel sogno


----------



## delusa86 (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta perdio!
> Organizzami un incontro con voi tre!
> Metto su la toga del giudice Conte Bicchieri...
> Facciamo una bicchierata e vi sistemo per le feste...Cazzo...
> ...




questa storia sta diventando una vera e propria soap opera... è lui che deve mettere fine  a tutto questo... non ho chiesto io a quella tr... di dirmi tutte quelle cose... e lui che dovrebbe mettersi in mezzo e dire a quella di starsene al suo posto.. xche ho la strana sensazione che continuerà con questo show.....


----------



## delusa86 (18 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> E' una situazione difficile, per ora sei in una fase di stallo, ma vedrai che piano piano le cose si sbloccano. Non avere fretta e non torturarti leggendo ancora i suoi messaggi. Cerca di essere tranquilla per quanto è possibile, anche per tuo marito, se ci tieni a continuare con lui non farti vedere ansiosa o depressa, è il momento migliore per tirar fuori la parte più bella di te e fargli capire cosa potrebbe rischiare di perdere. Buona fortuna per questi giorni.
> p.s. eh si, doveva essere proprio un bel sogno




siiiii bellissssiiimooo ihihih.. peccato fosse solo un sogno.... 
grazie... buona giornata


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> questa storia sta diventando una vera e propria soap opera... è lui che deve mettere fine  a tutto questo... non ho chiesto io a quella tr... di dirmi tutte quelle cose... e lui che dovrebbe mettersi in mezzo e dire a quella di starsene al suo posto.. xche ho la strana sensazione che continuerà con questo show.....


Ma porcc....porcc...porc...se mette nei guai....
Ma nooooooooooooooooo...
Allora mandami lui...che andiamo a parlarne a Lugano...cioè no in Austria...cioè no...ok...andiamo a parlare nel convento...ok.......insomma...ma porcc...

Aiutiamo questo povero marito....che si troverà il sacco scrotale squarciato se non la pianta....

Ma nooooooooooo....
Senti scusalo....credimi per un uomo è la peggiore situazione del mondo...vedere due donne che litigano per la supremazia su di lui....nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Tu vai dalla stronza e le dci....ok carina lui ama te...ma ha sposato me....quindi friggi carina!


----------



## Amarax (18 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco ad esprimermi meglio...
> 
> Lui ti ha fatto del male.
> Stavi male. Magari ti sei un pò avvolta nel tuo dolore (ma magari anche no) e la situazione in casa, in coppia, ha cominciato a precipitare.
> ...


Quoto ogni parola e mi fermo sul grassettato. Nella coppia tutto si deve volere e fare in 2. Non prenderti carico di quello che deve fare lui. Anzi, guarda cosa fa. Se si adagia su te poi ti ritrovi sola dentro. Ed è bruttissimo.


----------



## delusa86 (23 Maggio 2012)

buonasera a tutti....mi sento un po giu.. e cosi mi sono fatta un giretto qui.. con voi posso parlare.... lui continua a sostenere che i messaggi della tr.... sono tutti pieni di bugie x fargliela pagare a lui visto che x la seconda volta l ha "lasciata"..... settimana scorsa le aveva detto che se non mi avrebbe detto la verità.. avrebbe chiamato il marito... 
poi in questi giorni è riuscito a parlarle e le ha detto 4 cose.. ma lei ha fatto finta di niente non l ha guardato e nemmeno gli ha risposto..... ora mi chiedo... forse erano davvero palle tutte le cose che lei mi ha raccontato? xche alla fine lei mi ha detto tutte quelle cose dicendomi che sarebbe venuta a parlarmi x poi "sparire " con un... non mi interessa parlare con te pensa cio che vuoi".... cmq be... un po in dubbio mi ha messo quella ....davvero iniziavo a sentirmi meglio... sia con me stessa che nel rapporto con lui.... ma ora boh soliti pensieri.... secondo voi... potrebbe aver rinunciato all amore che provava x lei .. solo x i nostri bimbi?? buona serata a tutti e grazieee


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti....mi sento un po giu.. e cosi mi sono fatta un giretto qui.. con voi posso parlare.... lui continua a sostenere che i messaggi della tr.... sono tutti pieni di bugie x fargliela pagare a lui visto che x la seconda volta l ha "lasciata"..... settimana scorsa le aveva detto che se non mi avrebbe detto la verità.. avrebbe chiamato il marito...
> poi in questi giorni è riuscito a parlarle e le ha detto 4 cose.. ma lei ha fatto finta di niente non l ha guardato e nemmeno gli ha risposto..... ora mi chiedo... forse erano davvero palle tutte le cose che lei mi ha raccontato? xche alla fine lei mi ha detto tutte quelle cose dicendomi che sarebbe venuta a parlarmi x poi "sparire " con un... non mi interessa parlare con te pensa cio che vuoi".... cmq be... un po in dubbio mi ha messo quella ....davvero iniziavo a sentirmi meglio... sia con me stessa che nel rapporto con lui.... ma ora boh soliti pensieri.... secondo voi... potrebbe aver rinunciato all amore che provava x lei .. solo x i nostri bimbi?? buona serata a tutti e grazieee


delusa... guarda, è difficile da capire, ma ci sono persone così. Persone che ragionano: se non stai con me, allora ti metto in condizione di non stare più neppure con lei, se fai infelice me, io faccio infelice te. Questo però dovrebbe mettere anche in condizione tuo marito di capire una cosa: a prescindere da quello che poteva provare o credere di provare lui, lei non l'ha mai amato. Se ami una persona non vuoi la sua infelicità.


----------



## delusa86 (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> delusa... guarda, è difficile da capire, ma ci sono persone così. Persone che ragionano: se non stai con me, allora ti metto in condizione di non stare più neppure con lei, se fai infelice me, io faccio infelice te. Questo però dovrebbe mettere anche in condizione tuo marito di capire una cosa: a prescindere da quello che poteva provare o credere di provare lui, lei non l'ha mai amato. Se ami una persona non vuoi la sua infelicità.



che situazione difficile.... certo che lei è riuscita a fare il suo giochetto.... ma xche io devo farmi condizionare dai messaggi di quella? non so piu cosa devo fare .. a chi chiedere aiuto.... sto male ... e vorrei solo tornare a sorridere...


----------



## bubu (24 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> che situazione difficile.... certo che lei è riuscita a fare il suo giochetto.... ma xche io devo farmi condizionare dai messaggi di quella? non so piu cosa devo fare .. a chi chiedere aiuto.... sto male ... e vorrei solo tornare a sorridere...


cucciola! cerca di star su!
prepara delle buone cose, e stasera, tutta sorridente, prepari una bella cenetta per voi.
Fai cose positive, lui le apprezzerà
Quella S*****a lasciala fuori dalla porta!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> che situazione difficile.... certo che lei *è riuscita a fare il suo giochetto*.... ma xche io devo* farmi condizionare *dai messaggi di quella? non so piu cosa devo fare .. a chi chiedere aiuto.... sto male ... e vorrei solo tornare a sorridere...


Vedi? Tu l'hai messa in quelle condizioni, l'hai ascoltata e l'hai seguita dove ti voleva portare. Invece lei per te NON ESISTE, ok? Se non sei tu a certificare la sua esistenza, lei non esiste.


----------



## delusa86 (24 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> cucciola! cerca di star su!
> prepara delle buone cose, e stasera, tutta sorridente, prepari una bella cenetta per voi.
> Fai cose positive, lui le apprezzerà
> Quella S*****a lasciala fuori dalla porta!!


grazie cara x il conforto.... secondo te risucirò davvero ad essere di nuovo felice con lui nonostante tutto e buttarmi tutto alle spalle? ho una grande paura che lui sia rimasto solo x i nostri bimbi.... 
seguirò il tuo consiglio grazie


----------



## delusa86 (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi? Tu l'hai messa in quelle condizioni, l'hai ascoltata e l'hai seguita dove ti voleva portare. Invece lei per te NON ESISTE, ok? Se non sei tu a certificare la sua esistenza, lei non esiste.




che donna... certo che anch io a volte mi chiedo che donna sono mahh


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> che donna... certo che anch io a volte mi chiedo che donna sono mahh


[video=youtube;87iM9u_JxOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87iM9u_JxOk&noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## delusa86 (3 Giugno 2012)

buongiorno a tutti.. rieccomi qui... lo so.. sicuramente penserete che sono un po noiosa con questa storia che non riesce ad avere una svolta... ma io mi sento a pezzi... di nuovo lei con i suoi messaggi.. ma questa volta mandati a lui... lui mi ha fatto leggere cosa c era scritto... mi ha detto che le  ha scritto per primo lui.. ancora x quei messaggi che lei aveva inviato a me 3 settimane fa xche lui ritiene che fossero solo palle... lei gli ha scritto che deve assumersi le sue responsabilità.. non ha le palle di dire la verità (a me) .. ha preso in giro entrambe e altre cose che ora non ricordo!!! sento che x l ennesima volta ci stiamo allontanando... inizio a pensare che sia lui quello falso.. che lei stia raccontato la verità.. che lui non ha le palle x lasciarmi e viversi quello che davvero vorrebbe... ma quanto potrò continuare cosi? non so piu cosa sia giusto o no... vorrei qualcuno che mi dicesse cosa devo fare.. sarebbe piu facile....  grazie a tutti x la comprensione


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Se fossi tua sorella ti direi di separarvi per un periodo e cercare di riacquistare entrambi una certa lucidità. Non potete ripartire, sempre che ci siano ancora le condizioni, continuando a camminare sulle uova.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti.. rieccomi qui... lo so.. sicuramente penserete che sono un po noiosa con questa storia che non riesce ad avere una svolta... ma io mi sento a pezzi... di nuovo lei con i suoi messaggi.. ma questa volta mandati a lui... lui mi ha fatto leggere cosa c era scritto... mi ha detto che le  ha scritto per primo lui.. ancora x quei messaggi che lei aveva inviato a me 3 settimane fa xche lui ritiene che fossero solo palle... lei gli ha scritto che deve assumersi le sue responsabilità.. non ha le palle di dire la verità (a me) .. ha preso in giro entrambe e altre cose che ora non ricordo!!! sento che x l ennesima volta ci stiamo allontanando... inizio a pensare che sia lui quello falso.. che lei stia raccontato la verità.. che lui non ha le palle x lasciarmi e viversi quello che davvero vorrebbe... ma quanto potrò continuare cosi? non so piu cosa sia giusto o no... vorrei qualcuno che mi dicesse cosa devo fare.. sarebbe piu facile....  grazie a tutti x la comprensione



Dì a lui che deve proteggerti...
Stavate andando bene, e ora lei mina questo percorso.
Lui forse ti sta facendo partecipe di queste cose epr mostrarti che adesso è limpido, ma più ancora avresti bisogno di tranquillità.

Digli che non le scriva più, che non vuoi che lei ti metta dei dubbi in testa... digli di proteggerti... te e il vostro rapporto...


----------



## makapaka (3 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> oggi ho scoperto che ieri era inseme a lei.... mi ha detto che va via da casa .. va dai suoi.. e che vuole continuare con lei... e io dopo tutto cio vorrei tanto dirgli di rimanere con me.. di non andarsene ... i nostri bimbi non si mertiano tutto questo.. ma questa volta la colpa è stata la mia... ho giocato con il fuoco... non dovevo uscire con un altro....



No credimi non è assolutamente colpa tua. Se avete riprovato a far ripartire il rapporto e il risultato non è stato positivo è solo perché evidentemente ad uno dei 2 mancava la forza di volontà per far cambiare le cose o più semplicemente non ci tiene abbastanza a te !
Dopo un tradimento l’incantesimo si rompe, fiducia e stima vengono a mancare, spesso si ritenta per i figli ma, ribadisco, se non c’è volontà allora è meglio chiudere, leccarsi le ferite e andare avanti !


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti.. rieccomi qui... lo so.. sicuramente penserete che sono un po noiosa con questa storia che non riesce ad avere una svolta... ma io mi sento a pezzi... di nuovo lei con i suoi messaggi.. ma questa volta mandati a lui... lui mi ha fatto leggere cosa c era scritto... mi ha detto che le  ha scritto per primo lui.. ancora x quei messaggi che lei aveva inviato a me 3 settimane fa xche lui ritiene che fossero solo palle... lei gli ha scritto che deve assumersi le sue responsabilità.. non ha le palle di dire la verità (a me) .. ha preso in giro entrambe e altre cose che ora non ricordo!!! sento che x l ennesima volta ci stiamo allontanando... inizio a pensare che sia lui quello falso.. che lei stia raccontato la verità.. che lui non ha le palle x lasciarmi e viversi quello che davvero vorrebbe... ma quanto potrò continuare cosi? non so piu cosa sia giusto o no... vorrei qualcuno che mi dicesse cosa devo fare.. sarebbe piu facile....  grazie a tutti x la comprensione


Ma dei casso...che io avrei cambiato numero di cellulare pì che in pressia se mi trovassi al posto di lui...ma dei...
Ok...sai cosa vorrei davvero io?
Monica Bellucci...
Ma lei non mi vuole


----------



## delusa86 (4 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dì a lui che deve proteggerti...
> Stavate andando bene, e ora lei mina questo percorso.
> Lui forse ti sta facendo partecipe di queste cose epr mostrarti che adesso è limpido, ma più ancora avresti bisogno di tranquillità.
> 
> Digli che non le scriva più, che non vuoi che lei ti metta dei dubbi in testa... digli di proteggerti... te e il vostro rapporto...



mi sto facendo condizionare da lei e dalle cose che continua a dirmi..... mi chiedo solo se lui mi ama davvero ancora.... e forse è una risposta che potrò avere con il tempo .. non so... credo solo che x il bene dei propri bimbi si possa rinunciare a tutto.. anche a un grande amore.. e forse lui è questo che sta sbagliando


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Ma ci vuole tanto a cancellare questi messaggi senza leggerli e a chiudere ogni forma di comunicazione con questa poveraccia?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> mi sto facendo condizionare da lei e dalle cose che continua a dirmi..... mi chiedo solo se lui mi ama davvero ancora.... e forse è una risposta che potrò avere con il tempo .. non so... credo solo che x il bene dei propri bimbi si possa rinunciare a tutto.. anche a un grande amore.. e forse lui è questo che sta sbagliando


Ma perchè non mi ascolti eh?
Cosa avevo detto eh?
Tu e lui alleati contro di lei...
Invece casso è come un bambolotto che vi portate a letto...

Via stop...
LEI NON ESISTE PIU'.

Ma porco can...
Te lo dice uno che se trova per la strada una persona a lui sgradita...fa il giro dell'isolato pur di non incrociarla eh?


----------



## delusa86 (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a cancellare questi messaggi senza leggerli e a chiudere ogni forma di comunicazione con questa poveraccia?




lo so è quello che dovrei fare... ma sinceramente mi ha messo tanti dubbi in testa.... non so se hai letto il percorso di questa storia... ma dopo un periodo in cui noi due ci eravamo allontanati decidendo insieme di lasciarci ma di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto.. lui è ritornato subito dalla sua ex amante.. questa volta promettendole amore eterno... poi quando ho scoperto di nuovo tutto 1 mese fa.. abbiamo deciso di riprovarci.. ma lei con i suoi messaggi sempre in mezzo.. non mi fanno andare avanti.. non riesco pienamente a fidarmi di lui.. e poi cmq loro due lavorano insime... e il dubbio che sia ritornato da lei xche innamorato.. non me lo leva nessuno


----------



## delusa86 (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè non mi ascolti eh?
> Cosa avevo detto eh?
> Tu e lui alleati contro di lei...
> Invece casso è come un bambolotto che vi portate a letto...
> ...



infatti cosi dovrebbe essere.. io e lui alleati contro di lei... ma lui non riesce a difendermi.. a difendere la nostra storia... lei non esiste piu ... ma cmq si vedono tutti i giorni ... se non lavoravano insieme sarebbe stato diverso.. o magari no


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Se non fate piazza pulita di questo ciarpame vi farete solo del male.  Non avete altre alternative se volete riprovarci su serio.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> infatti cosi dovrebbe essere.. io e lui alleati contro di lei... ma lui non riesce a difendermi.. a difendere la nostra storia... lei non esiste piu ... ma cmq si vedono tutti i giorni ... se non lavoravano insieme sarebbe stato diverso.. o magari no


Ma dei...dei...
Coparla non se pole?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mandatela al mio cospetto...

oppure mandami tuo marito...usciamo io e lui una sera...e gli farò una proposta che non potrà rifiutarmi!
:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> infatti cosi dovrebbe essere.. io e lui alleati contro di lei... ma lui non riesce a difendermi.. a difendere la nostra storia... lei non esiste piu ... ma cmq si vedono tutti i giorni ... se non lavoravano insieme sarebbe stato diverso.. o magari no


Se devi vivere così fatti una nuova vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lo so è quello che dovrei fare... ma sinceramente mi ha messo tanti dubbi in testa.... non so se hai letto il percorso di questa storia... ma dopo un periodo in cui noi due ci eravamo allontanati decidendo insieme di lasciarci ma di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto.. lui è ritornato subito dalla sua ex amante.. questa volta promettendole amore eterno... poi quando ho scoperto di nuovo tutto 1 mese fa.. abbiamo deciso di riprovarci.. ma lei con i suoi messaggi sempre in mezzo.. non mi fanno andare avanti.. non riesco pienamente a fidarmi di lui.. e poi cmq loro due lavorano insime... e il dubbio che sia ritornato da lei xche innamorato.. non me lo leva nessuno


Senti Delusa: sei giovane, giovanissima, hai tutta la vita davanti, ancora il mondo intero da costruire. Vai da lui e gli dici: mi vedi? vuoi restare con me? Allora vedi di fare in modo e maniera che questa storia non mi faccia più ingastrire, cambio telefono io e lo cambi pure tu. Perchè se non è disposto ALMENO a fare questo... stai cercando di vuotare il mare con un secchiello, ok? I bambini ci sono e sicuramente hanno bisogno di un padre, ma poi crescono e hanno bisogno che il loro padre sia un uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Delusa: sei giovane, giovanissima, hai tutta la vita davanti, ancora il mondo intero da costruire. Vai da lui e gli dici: mi vedi? vuoi restare con me? Allora vedi di fare in modo e maniera che questa storia non mi faccia più ingastrire, cambio telefono io e lo cambi pure tu. Perchè se non è disposto ALMENO a fare questo... stai cercando di vuotare il mare con un secchiello, ok? I bambini ci sono e sicuramente hanno bisogno di un padre, ma poi crescono e hanno bisogno che il loro padre sia un uomo.


Scolta la nonna qua...cioè ehm dei la ziaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Delusa: sei giovane, giovanissima, hai tutta la vita davanti, ancora il mondo intero da costruire. Vai da lui e gli dici: mi vedi? vuoi restare con me? Allora vedi di fare in modo e maniera che questa storia non mi faccia più ingastrire, cambio telefono io e lo cambi pure tu. Perchè se non è disposto ALMENO a fare questo... stai cercando di vuotare il mare con un secchiello, ok? I bambini ci sono e sicuramente hanno bisogno di un padre, ma poi crescono e hanno bisogno che il loro padre sia un uomo.




ho letto solo adesso... grazie x il tuo consiglio.... ma purtroppo ho capito che la strada da prendere è un altra.... ho scoperto di nuovo le sue bugie.... lui continuava a dirmi che con lei era iniziato di nuovo tutto solo quando avevamo insieme deciso di lasciarci...quando io avevo iniziato a frequentare quel ragazzo... e invece non è andata cosi.... loro due si vedevano gia da almeno un mese prima ... mese in cui lui implorava perdono.... come ha potuto me lo sto ancora chiedendo.. come mi sto chiedendo xche non è rimasto con lei.. visto che è tornato da lei xche voleva tornarci e non xche io mi vedevo con un altro.. credo che un tradimento forse si possa perdonare .. ma il secondo non merita perdono... e quindi lei con i suoi messaggi ha detto solo la verità.. che uomo... e quando gli ho chiesto come mai aveva detto tante cattiverie a lei x quei messaggi quando sapeva che stava solo dicendo la verità  .. mi ha risposto che l ha fatto x pararsi il culo con me... e cmq adesso continua a sostenere che lui vuole stare con me ecc ecc...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ho letto solo adesso... grazie x il tuo consiglio.... ma purtroppo ho capito che la strada da prendere è un altra.... ho scoperto di nuovo le sue bugie.... lui continuava a dirmi che con lei era iniziato di nuovo tutto solo quando avevamo insieme deciso di lasciarci...quando io avevo iniziato a frequentare quel ragazzo... e invece non è andata cosi.... loro due si vedevano gia da almeno un mese prima ... mese in cui lui implorava perdono.... come ha potuto me lo sto ancora chiedendo.. come mi sto chiedendo xche non è rimasto con lei.. visto che è tornato da lei xche voleva tornarci e non xche io mi vedevo con un altro.. credo che un tradimento forse si possa perdonare .. ma il secondo non merita perdono... e quindi lei con i suoi messaggi ha detto solo la verità.. che uomo... e quando gli ho chiesto come mai aveva detto tante cattiverie a lei x quei messaggi quando sapeva che stava solo dicendo la verità .. mi ha risposto che l ha fatto x pararsi il culo con me... e cmq adesso continua a sostenere che lui vuole stare con me ecc ecc...


Temevo una cosa del genere... Delusa, coraggio, siamo qui quando hai bisogno di sfogarti.


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ho letto solo adesso... grazie x il tuo consiglio.... ma purtroppo ho capito che la strada da prendere è un altra.... ho scoperto di nuovo le sue bugie.... lui continuava a dirmi che con lei era iniziato di nuovo tutto solo quando avevamo insieme deciso di lasciarci...quando io avevo iniziato a frequentare quel ragazzo... e invece non è andata cosi.... loro due si vedevano gia da almeno un mese prima ... mese in cui lui implorava perdono.... come ha potuto me lo sto ancora chiedendo.. come mi sto chiedendo xche non è rimasto con lei.. visto che è tornato da lei xche voleva tornarci e non xche io mi vedevo con un altro.. credo che un tradimento forse si possa perdonare .. ma il secondo non merita perdono... e quindi lei con i suoi messaggi ha detto solo la verità.. che uomo... e quando gli ho chiesto come mai aveva detto tante cattiverie a lei x quei messaggi quando sapeva che stava solo dicendo la verità  .. mi ha risposto che l ha fatto x pararsi il culo con me... e cmq adesso continua a sostenere che lui vuole stare con me ecc ecc...


Mi spiace molto!

Sinceramente? Fuggi...fuggi...e fuggi....


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ho letto solo adesso... grazie x il tuo consiglio.... ma purtroppo ho capito che la strada da prendere è un altra.... ho scoperto di nuovo le sue bugie.... lui continuava a dirmi che con lei era iniziato di nuovo tutto solo quando avevamo insieme deciso di lasciarci...quando io avevo iniziato a frequentare quel ragazzo... e invece non è andata cosi.... loro due si vedevano gia da almeno un mese prima ... mese in cui lui implorava perdono.... come ha potuto me lo sto ancora chiedendo.. come mi sto chiedendo xche non è rimasto con lei.. visto che è tornato da lei xche voleva tornarci e non xche io mi vedevo con un altro.. credo che un tradimento forse si possa perdonare .. ma il secondo non merita perdono... e quindi lei con i suoi messaggi ha detto solo la verità.. che uomo... e quando gli ho chiesto come mai aveva detto tante cattiverie a lei x quei messaggi quando sapeva che stava solo dicendo la verità .. mi ha risposto che l ha fatto x pararsi il culo con me... e cmq adesso continua a sostenere che lui vuole stare con me ecc ecc...


ti capisco Delusa, ti capisco benissimo!

ti abbraccio e ti sono vicina!


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Temevo una cosa del genere... Delusa, coraggio, siamo qui quando hai bisogno di sfogarti.



ma come si fa ad essere cosi?? come ha potuto mentre mi chiedeva di perdonarlo... tornare ancora da lei? bugie solo bugie.. ora capisco xche quel giorno in cui lei mi ha mandato tutti quei messaggi.. lui non ha fatto nulla.. se non qualche messaggio....forse ero io che non volevo guardare in faccia la verità.. e come mi ha detto lei... SE C E' UNA CHE NON VUOLE CAPIRE COME STANNO REALMENTE LE COSE SONO IO.... lui sostiene che cmq in quel mese si erano solo riavvicinati... si sono visti qualche volta fuori dal lavoro e che in poche parole hanno fatto sesso solo dopo che ha saputo che io mi vedevo con quello.... ma quando mi racconta le cose ci crede davvero?? cmq secondo te come puo un uomo farsi un amante poi scoperto rimane con la moglie... le cose non vanno e di nascosto dopo 6 mesi ritorna dall amante raccontandole chissà che cosa (secondo me amore eterno ..visto che lei ha raccontato tutto ai suoi genitori xche voleva lasciare il marito e tornare dai suoi i vivere).. per poi essere di nuovo scoperto e non avere i coglioni di andarsene ... ma volendo rimanere di nuovo con la moglie... ma che uomo è?? forse sperava che scoperto di nuovo tutto l avrei lasciato senza pietà e lui sarebbe stato libero di vivere la sua grande storia d amore?? ma xche mi chiedo xche non se n è andato ???? e adesso ha anche il coraggio di dirmi che cmq è riamsto xche mi ama e tante altre cazzate.. come potrei fidarmi ancora .. credere a tutto quello che dice ?? e cmq lui dice che da qui non se ne va che dobbiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ugualmente anche se io non lo voglio piu..... ho dato della pazza a quella quando alla fine aveva ragione lei .... mi scoppia la testa ... ci sono momenti in cui vorrei sparire....


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto!
> 
> Sinceramente? Fuggi...fuggi...e fuggi....



purtroppo... rimane l unica soluzione... anche se il pensiero che ne so magari di doverlo davvero vedere con quella al suo fianco ... xche cmq secondo me lui è innamorato.... mi fa andare fuori di testa.... non aveva il diritto di farmi tutto questo... se davvero l amore era finito poteva lasciarmi.... cmq lui sostiene di amarmi .. ma io non gli credo piu


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti capisco Delusa, ti capisco benissimo!
> 
> ti abbraccio e ti sono vicina!




grazie cara


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad essere cosi?? come ha potuto mentre mi chiedeva di perdonarlo... tornare ancora da lei? bugie solo bugie.. ora capisco xche quel giorno in cui lei mi ha mandato tutti quei messaggi.. lui non ha fatto nulla.. se non qualche messaggio....forse ero io che non volevo guardare in faccia la verità.. e come mi ha detto lei... SE C E' UNA CHE NON VUOLE CAPIRE COME STANNO REALMENTE LE COSE SONO IO.... lui sostiene che cmq in quel mese si erano solo riavvicinati... si sono visti qualche volta fuori dal lavoro e che in poche parole hanno fatto sesso solo dopo che ha saputo che io mi vedevo con quello.... ma quando mi racconta le cose ci crede davvero?? cmq secondo te come puo un uomo farsi un amante poi scoperto rimane con la moglie... le cose non vanno e di nascosto dopo 6 mesi ritorna dall amante raccontandole chissà che cosa (secondo me amore eterno ..visto che lei ha raccontato tutto ai suoi genitori xche voleva lasciare il marito e tornare dai suoi i vivere).. per poi essere di nuovo scoperto e non avere i coglioni di andarsene ... ma volendo rimanere di nuovo con la moglie... ma che uomo è?? forse sperava che scoperto di nuovo tutto l avrei lasciato senza pietà e lui sarebbe stato libero di vivere la sua grande storia d amore?? ma xche mi chiedo xche non se n è andato ???? e adesso ha anche il coraggio di dirmi che cmq è riamsto xche mi ama e tante altre cazzate.. come potrei fidarmi ancora .. credere a tutto quello che dice ?? e cmq lui dice che da qui non se ne va che dobbiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ugualmente anche se io non lo voglio piu..... ho dato della pazza a quella quando alla fine aveva ragione lei .... mi scoppia la testa ... ci sono momenti in cui vorrei sparire....


Quello che lui dice vale zero. Si è dimostrato un bamboccio, quello che vuole non lo sa neppure lui. Questo intendevo quando dicevo di stare attenta a non provare a svuotare il mare con un secchiello. Tu non puoi andare con i bimbi da qualcuno per qualche tempo?


----------



## ferita (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> purtroppo... rimane l unica soluzione... anche se il pensiero che ne so magari di doverlo davvero vedere con quella al suo fianco ... xche cmq secondo me lui è innamorato.... mi fa andare fuori di testa.... non aveva il diritto di farmi tutto questo... se davvero l amore era finito poteva lasciarmi.... cmq lui sostiene di amarmi .. ma io non gli credo piu


Io te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto: prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per capire bene e per decidere cosa vuoi fare della tua vita. Non prendere decisioni affrettate.
Rifletti e aspetta.
Metti tutto sulla bilancia e guarda da quale parte pende...
Nel frattempo vivi la TUA vita e non la SUA. Il tempo deciderà per te cosa sarà meglio fare.


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello che lui dice vale zero. Si è dimostrato un bamboccio, quello che vuole non lo sa neppure lui. Questo intendevo quando dicevo di stare attenta a non provare a svuotare il mare con un secchiello. Tu non puoi andare con i bimbi da qualcuno per qualche tempo?




non so nemmeno come faccio a sentire ancora un po d amore x lui.... sarò normale o sto imapzzendo?? ma è possibile che sia qui solo x i nostri bimbi?? come puo rinunciare al vero amore?? secondo me lo sa cosa vuole.. ma non ha i coglioni x farlo... x cambiare la sua vita.... pensa che nel periodo in cui ci eravamo riavvicinati e in cui io stavo un po meglio( credendo davvero che con quella tutto fosse rincominicato dal momento in cui avevamo deciso di lasciarci).... avevamo anche prenotato le vacanze estive.. che io adesso però non mi sento piu di volerle fare con lui....


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto: prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per capire bene e per decidere cosa vuoi fare della tua vita. Non prendere decisioni affrettate.
> Rifletti e aspetta.
> Metti tutto sulla bilancia e guarda da quale parte pende...
> Nel frattempo vivi la TUA vita e non la SUA. Il tempo deciderà per te cosa sarà meglio fare.




ciao cara.. non sto prendendo decisioni affrettate... ma nemmeno posso farmi calpestare in questo modo... l amore è finito .. che l ho ammetta.. e che se ne vada... basta giochetti.. basta bugie


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> non so nemmeno come faccio a sentire ancora un po d amore x lui.... sarò normale o sto imapzzendo?? ma è possibile che sia qui solo x i nostri bimbi?? come puo rinunciare al vero amore?? secondo me lo sa cosa vuole.. ma non ha i coglioni x farlo... x cambiare la sua vita.... pensa che nel periodo in cui ci eravamo riavvicinati e in cui io stavo un po meglio( credendo davvero che con quella tutto fosse rincominicato dal momento in cui avevamo deciso di lasciarci).... avevamo anche prenotato le vacanze estive.. che io adesso però non mi sento piu di volerle fare con lui....


Vai a fare le vacanze da sola o meglio, portati un'amica, una sorella. Parla con i tuoi, chiedi aiuto. Hai due bambini e per loro devi esserci, non puoi crollare.


----------



## delusa86 (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vai a fare le vacanze da sola o meglio, portati un'amica, una sorella. Parla con i tuoi, chiedi aiuto. Hai due bambini e per loro devi esserci, non puoi crollare.



xche non mi lascia in pace a vivermi la mia vita dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto??la mia forza sono i miei bimbi... l unica scelta che ho è solo una... e devo avere le palle x farlo uscire dalla mia vita!!!!!
vuoi ridere? io sinceramente non so se ridere o se piangere... so che sbaglio.. ma prima gli ho chiesto come stava la sua cara amica...mi ha detto che girano voci su un nuovo presunto amante (sposato) e se avevo tempo oggi di andare a vedere a casa sua (di lei) se x caso c è la macchina di quello.. io non credo a quello che sento.. ok diciamo anche che stava scherzando... ma lui come si permette a scherzare in questo modo?? mi fa davvero schifo.. cosi io gli ho risp di muoversi a tornare da lei prima che sia troppo tardi....


----------



## ferita (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> xche non mi lascia in pace a vivermi la mia vita dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto??la mia forza sono i miei bimbi... l unica scelta che ho è solo una... e devo avere le palle x farlo uscire dalla mia vita!!!!!
> vuoi ridere? io sinceramente non so se ridere o se piangere... so che sbaglio.. ma prima gli ho chiesto come stava la sua cara amica...mi ha detto che girano voci su un nuovo presunto amante (sposato) e se avevo tempo oggi di andare a vedere a casa sua (di lei) se x caso c è la macchina di quello.. io non credo a quello che sento.. ok diciamo anche che stava scherzando... ma lui come si permette a scherzare in questo modo?? mi fa davvero schifo.. cosi io gli ho risp di muoversi a tornare da lei prima che sia troppo tardi....



Se scherzasse solo per sdrammatizzare su una sbandata andrebbe anche bene...ma se continua a vederla allora non va...
Sembra tutto così strano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> xche non mi lascia in pace a vivermi la mia vita dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto??la mia forza sono i miei bimbi... l unica scelta che ho è solo una... e devo avere le palle x farlo uscire dalla mia vita!!!!!
> vuoi ridere? io sinceramente non so se ridere o se piangere... so che sbaglio.. ma prima gli ho chiesto come stava la sua cara amica...mi ha detto che girano voci su un nuovo presunto amante (sposato) e se avevo tempo oggi di andare a vedere a casa sua (di lei) se x caso c è la macchina di quello.. io non credo a quello che sento.. ok diciamo anche che stava scherzando... ma lui come si permette a scherzare in questo modo?? mi fa davvero schifo.. cosi io gli ho risp di muoversi a tornare da lei prima che sia troppo tardi....


Ascoltami. Tu adesso devi ritrovare il tuo equilibrio. Inutile che stai lì a rimuginare perchè adesso, credimi, non ne vieni fuori. Prendi i bambini e vai dai tuoi, per qualche giorno, senza fare drammi, dici che non stai bene, che hai bisogno di stare 2-3 giorni senza di lui, per riprenderti. Non lo lasci. Vai solo a prendere una boccata d'aria, senza dover discutere e arrabbiarsi per un po', farà bene a tutti e due. Poi ne riparlate.


----------



## makapaka (20 Giugno 2012)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad essere cosi?? come ha potuto mentre mi chiedeva di perdonarlo... tornare ancora da lei? bugie solo bugie.. ora capisco xche quel giorno in cui lei mi ha mandato tutti quei messaggi.. lui non ha fatto nulla.. se non qualche messaggio....forse ero io che non volevo guardare in faccia la verità.. e come mi ha detto lei... SE C E' UNA CHE NON VUOLE CAPIRE COME STANNO REALMENTE LE COSE SONO IO.... lui sostiene che cmq in quel mese si erano solo riavvicinati... si sono visti qualche volta fuori dal lavoro e che in poche parole hanno fatto sesso solo dopo che ha saputo che io mi vedevo con quello.... ma quando mi racconta le cose ci crede davvero?? cmq secondo te come puo un uomo farsi un amante poi scoperto rimane con la moglie... le cose non vanno e di nascosto dopo 6 mesi ritorna dall amante raccontandole chissà che cosa (secondo me amore eterno ..visto che lei ha raccontato tutto ai suoi genitori xche voleva lasciare il marito e tornare dai suoi i vivere).. per poi essere di nuovo scoperto e non avere i coglioni di andarsene ... ma volendo rimanere di nuovo con la moglie... ma che uomo è?? forse sperava che scoperto di nuovo tutto l avrei lasciato senza pietà e lui sarebbe stato libero di vivere la sua grande storia d amore?? ma xche mi chiedo xche non se n è andato ???? e adesso ha anche il coraggio di dirmi che cmq è riamsto xche mi ama e tante altre cazzate.. come potrei fidarmi ancora .. credere a tutto quello che dice ?? e cmq lui dice che da qui non se ne va che dobbiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ugualmente anche se io non lo voglio piu..... ho dato della pazza a quella quando alla fine aveva ragione lei .... mi scoppia la testa ... ci sono momenti in cui vorrei sparire....


Ho anzi avevo una storia simile alla tua. Ricoperta di bugie e ingannata per anni...
Mi spiace, non voglio essere così categorica, capisco i figli di mezzo, un matrimonio....ma alla fine saresti capace di ricominciare tutto ? e su che basi DELUSA ? stima e rispetto non esistono più....
prenditi del tempo....
Ti sono vicina


----------



## delusa86 (21 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ascoltami. Tu adesso devi ritrovare il tuo equilibrio. Inutile che stai lì a rimuginare perchè adesso, credimi, non ne vieni fuori. Prendi i bambini e vai dai tuoi, per qualche giorno, senza fare drammi, dici che non stai bene, che hai bisogno di stare 2-3 giorni senza di lui, per riprenderti. Non lo lasci. Vai solo a prendere una boccata d'aria, senza dover discutere e arrabbiarsi per un po', farà bene a tutti e due. Poi ne riparlate.




grazie cara x il tuo consiglio.... forse un distacco servirebbe e credo che sarà quello che farò... anche se la vedo abbastanza dura poter ricominciare


----------



## delusa86 (21 Giugno 2012)

makapaka ha detto:


> Ho anzi avevo una storia simile alla tua. Ricoperta di bugie e ingannata per anni...
> Mi spiace, non voglio essere così categorica, capisco i figli di mezzo, un matrimonio....ma alla fine saresti capace di ricominciare tutto ? e su che basi DELUSA ? stima e rispetto non esistono più....
> prenditi del tempo....
> Ti sono vicina




me lo sto chiedendo anch io su quali basi potrei ricominciare... l ha fatto una volta.. l ha fatto due volte... xche non dovrebbe farlo una terza volta?? cmq si vedono tutti i giorni.. non sarebbe una cosa impossibile... se è tornato da lei.. quando cmq eravamo una coppia che stava in qualche modo cercando di superare un tradimento ( anche se io non ci riuscivo)... forse ne era davvero innamorato.. ma come penso io.. non ha avuto le palle x mollare la sua famiglia.....


----------

